# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Προτάσεις και προσφορές για AiStratis #18162

## 7bpm

Ότι λέει ο τίτλος του νήματος.  :: 

Η ανακοίνωση βρίσκετε εδώ: ασύρματα
internet

----------


## romias

Παρόν,γιa Σάββατο.

----------


## 7bpm

Ένα από τα πλέον απαραίτητα που χρειαζόμαστε για κάθε επίσκεψη είναι και ένα κατάλληλο μεταφορικό μέσο μιας και η διαδρομή προς το βουνό είναι ‘λιγάκι’ δύσβατη.

Επίσης, μια omni με το κατάλληλο interface της, που θα θέλαμε να μπει στην κορυφή του 9μετρου ιστού θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη. Άκρως απαραίτητη, πιστεύω, στην λειτουργία της ως beacon γι’ αυτόν τον κόμβο. Any offers?

----------


## ysam

Έχω 2-3 omni οπότε μπορούμε να βάλουμε μία σε μόνιμη βάση σαν last resort AP.

----------


## tritsako

Αν και ξέρω καλά την περιοχή, καθότη έρχομαι στην Ν. Μάκρη από το 1980 και η ποδηλασία ήταν το καλυτερο sport σε αυτά τα μέρη, πολύ θα ήθελα αλλά δεν θα μπορέσω.

By the way, τι ώρα?

----------


## 7bpm

> Έχω 2-3 omni οπότε μπορούμε να βάλουμε μία σε μόνιμη βάση σαν last resort AP.


Η ιδέα μου για την omni είναι περισσότερο ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει scan μπας και βλέπει προς αυτό το σημείο, παρά να για να λειτούργει ως Access Point. Μπορεί το σημείο να είναι μακριά από τις τριγύρω περιοχές (π.χ. 30km για Μαρμάρι) αλλά το φάσμα στην περιοχή είναι καθαρό και σίγουρα κάτι θα ακούγετε εφόσον έχει κάποιος οπτική επαφή.

Υπάρχει καμία καλλίτερη ιδέα γι’ αυτό;

Στα ποσά db είναι οι omnis σου;

----------


## 7bpm

> Αν και ξέρω καλά την περιοχή, καθότη έρχομαι στην Ν. Μάκρη από το 1980 και η ποδηλασία ήταν το καλυτερο sport σε αυτά τα μέρη, πολύ θα ήθελα αλλά δεν θα μπορέσω.
> 
> By the way, τι ώρα?


Εξαρτάτε από την διαθεσιμότητα του μέσου μεταφοράς που θα μας ανεβάσει στο βουνό. Για απογευματινές ώρες (κατά τις 5μμ) κοιτάμε μπας και βρεθεί κάτι.

Μόλις βρεθεί κάτι θα ανακοινωθεί το συντομότερο δυνατόν.

----------


## ysam

Μία 7,4 μία 9 και μία 15 db. Βάζεις την 15άρα για beacon (έχει στενή δέσμη στο κάθετο οπότε οι μακρινοί θα το πιάνουν σίγουρα) και την 9άρα για AP για αυτούς που είναι κοντά. Υπάρχουν πολλοί περιστασιακοί καλοκαιρινοί επισκέπτες (και εγώ μαζί σε αυτούς  ::  ). Το ιδανικό βέβαια θα ήταν κάποια sector η panel 2χ90 η 1χ180 μοιρών για να βλέπει προς παραλία από κάτω. Για εμένα που θέλω με μία grid 29άρα να κάνω την δουλειά μου (weather station, live cam, home access κτλ) στον ιστιοπλοϊκό όμιλο (δίπλα στο Καράβι, Μωραίτη κτλ) και η 9άρα θα είναι μία χαρά. 

Το σημείο δε είναι φανταστικό για διάφορα hops προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Ένα λινκ με Πάρνηθα θα δώσει πνοή στις γύρο περιοχές που τον χειμώνα πάσχουν για τους γνωστούς λόγους.

----------


## θανάσης

Σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσει ο σύλλογος για πιάτο στην Πάρνηθα να εξετάσει την γωνία σε σχέση με το υπάρχοντα ιστό (το πιο πιθανό να χρειάζονται άλλες βάσεις στην άλλη μεριά). Μπορώ να διαθέσω μια Κυριακή αν το αποφασίσετε για Πάρνηθα.

----------


## B52

Δεν νομιζω να μπορουμε να βαλουμε αλλο πιατο στην παρνηθα...

----------


## 7bpm

> Μία 7,4 μία 9 και μία 15 db. Βάζεις την 15άρα για beacon (έχει στενή δέσμη στο κάθετο οπότε οι μακρινοί θα το πιάνουν σίγουρα) και την 9άρα για AP για αυτούς που είναι κοντά. Υπάρχουν πολλοί περιστασιακοί καλοκαιρινοί επισκέπτες (και εγώ μαζί σε αυτούς  ). Το ιδανικό βέβαια θα ήταν κάποια sector η panel 2χ90 η 1χ180 μοιρών για να βλέπει προς παραλία από κάτω. Για εμένα που θέλω με μία grid 29άρα να κάνω την δουλειά μου (weather station, live cam, home access κτλ) στον ιστιοπλοϊκό όμιλο (δίπλα στο Καράβι, Μωραίτη κτλ) και η 9άρα θα είναι μία χαρά. 
> 
> Το σημείο δε είναι φανταστικό για διάφορα hops προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Ένα λινκ με Πάρνηθα θα δώσει πνοή στις γύρο περιοχές που τον χειμώνα πάσχουν για τους γνωστούς λόγους.


Κάτι *τέτοιο* σκεφτόμουνα για να καλυφτεί η παραλία του Σχοινιά. Βέβαια δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν για παράδειγμα, ένα Laptop θα μπορούσε να βρίσκεται στον Μωραΐτη και να συνδέετε στον Άη Στράτη με αυτήν τη Sector. (λίγο δύσκολο να κουβαλάς μια Grid μαζί σου στην παραλία) Από το βουνό προς Σχοινιά η απόσταση είναι περίπου στα 4km.

Η 15αρα omni σου όμως είναι κομπλέ για beacon κατάσταση. Μήπως υπάρχει κανένας που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει με κάνα Bullet ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να ανεβάζουμε μέτρα από RF καλώδιο στην κορυφή του ιστού; 

BTW, έχεις εξοχικό εδώ περά;

----------


## 7bpm

@ Θανάση & B52

Και εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι η βάση που έχει εγκατασταθεί στην βορειοανατολική πλευρά του πυλώνα της Πάρνηθας αφήνει περιθώρια ώστε να μπορέσεις να στρίψεις το prime focus τόσο δεξιά που χρειάζεται για να βλέπει τον Άη Στράτη. 

Αλλά ούτος ή άλλος δεν θα άξιζε να χαραμίζαμε και ένα prime focus για να έβγαινε ένα τόσο κοντινό link. Σίγουρα στον πυλώνα δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε πάνω από 4 πιάτα, υπάρχουν όμως και αλλά μέρη εκεί που ίσως κάποιος θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει για ένα πιατάκι.

Μιας και που το ανέφερες Θανάση, πρέπει να ανέβουμε και μια μέρα στην Πάρνηθα. Είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο το τέταρτο prime focus για εγκατάσταση στην βόρεια μεριά του πυλώνα και φυσικά πρέπει να τελειώσουμε με τα 2-3 μερεμέτια που αφήσαμε την τελευταία φορά, πριν ξεκινήσει ο φετινός χειμώνας.

----------


## B52

Sorry εγω ελεγα για την εγκατασταση στο Φλαμπουρι, αν και θα ηθελα να ερθω καποια στιγμη και στην αλλη.

----------


## ysam

> Κάτι *τέτοιο* σκεφτόμουνα για να καλυφτεί η παραλία του Σχοινιά. Βέβαια δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν για παράδειγμα, ένα Laptop θα μπορούσε να βρίσκεται στον Μωραΐτη και να συνδέετε στον Αϊ Στράτη με αυτήν τη Sector. (λίγο δύσκολο να κουβαλάς μια Grid μαζί σου στην παραλία) Από το βουνό προς Σχοινιά η απόσταση είναι περίπου στα 4km.
> 
> Η 15αρα omni σου όμως είναι κομπλέ για beacon κατάσταση. Μήπως υπάρχει κανένας που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει με κάνα Bullet ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να ανεβάζουμε μέτρα από RF καλώδιο στην κορυφή του ιστού; 
> 
> BTW, έχεις εξοχικό εδώ περά;


Μια χαρά είναι η sector (δεν έχω όμως). Επίσης εγώ για μόνιμη grid/πιάτο έλεγα και όχι για laptop. Δεν έχει νόημα για λινκ με πιάτο η grid από την απέναντι πλευρά γιατί θα γεμίσει το βουνό με πιάτα  :: . Οπότε μόνιμη grid/πιάτο με προσωρινή-περιστασιακή χρήση όμως.

Όχι δεν έχω εξοχικό, ιστιοπλοϊκό έχω και παιδιά που αργότερα θα αρχίσουν τα μαθήματά τους στην θάλασσα. Επίσης έχω φίλους και γνωστούς που τρέχουμε/τρέχαμε μαζί στην ίδια κλάση που περιστασιακά βρισκόμαστε στον όμιλο. Επίσης ποδηλάτες με εφαρμογές voip κτλ. Weather Station στον όμιλο και web cam ίσως. Πολλά παίζουν η μπορεί να παίξουν εκεί κάτω.  ::  Ένα καλό όμως BB Link πρέπει να βγει γιατί τον χειμώνα το γύρο γύρο από Πεντέλη/Παιανία μεριά δεν την παλεύει καμιά φορά, θα βοηθήσει πολύ.

----------


## θανάσης

> @ Θανάση & B52
> 
> Μιας και που το ανέφερες Θανάση, πρέπει να ανέβουμε και μια μέρα στην Πάρνηθα. Είναι σχεδόν έτοιμο το τέταρτο prime focus για εγκατάσταση στην βόρεια μεριά του πυλώνα και φυσικά πρέπει να τελειώσουμε με τα 2-3 μερεμέτια που αφήσαμε την τελευταία φορά, πριν ξεκινήσει ο φετινός χειμώνας.



OK Σταύρο κάνε μια λίστα με εκκρεμότητες, κάνουμε και ένα προληπτικό έλεγχο για φθορές και ετοιμαζόμαστε για χειμώνα. Πληροφορικά ο κόμβος του Χτυπά και αυτός ετοιμάζεται για επιθεώρηση ενόψει χειμώνα.

----------


## asfyra

Σταύρο, εδώ Αλέξης _tomb [#17846]_ θέλουμε κι εμείς να βοηθήσουμε με τον _Κώστα balco31 [#17988]_, ο οποίος διαθέτει τζιπάκι (Xtrail) για τις μεταφορές που χρειάζονται στην περιοχή. Επίσης αν χρειάζονται τίποτα εργαλεία, laptops, ή κάτι άλλο μπορούμε να φέρουμε. 
Μόνο πες μας την ώρα που γίνει η επιχείρηση και αν είναι δυνατό να γίνει μετά τις 2 το μεσημέρι.

----------


## asfyra

double post  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Σήμερα, εκτάκτως θα πραγματοποιηθεί μια γρήγορη επίσκεψη στον Άη Στράτη για να ολοκληρωθούν κάποιες εργασίες στα ηλεκτρολογικά και για να ανέβει κάποιος wifi εξοπλισμός που έχει ήδη συγκεντρωθεί για μελλοντική εγκατάσταση.

Η επομένη προγραμματισμένη επίσκεψη θα γίνει την Κυριακή το απόγευμα. Η ώρα και το σημείο συνάντησης για να ξεκινήσουμε είναι στις 4 μμ από το parking στον Τύμβο του Μαραθώνα. Μέχρι στιγμής υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ένα τζιπάκι, μια ευγενική πρόσφορα του Κώστα (balco31), το οποίο χωράει αλλά 2 με 3 άτομα. Να σημειώσω επίσης πως η διαδρομή προς το βουνό είναι κατάλληλη και σίγουρα ενδιαφέρουσα για όποιον διαθέτει και μηχανή τύπου Enduro 

Επίσης, αυτήν την Κυριακή (12/9/2010) γιορτάζεται και η επέτειος των 2,500 χρόνων από την Μάχη του Μαραθώνα. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται ανήμερα της Μάχης να παρευρεθεί και στις εκδηλώσεις μπορεί να βρει περισσότερες πληροφορίες *εδώ*. 

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας το δηλώσουν εδώ για να ξέρουμε.

----------


## Daemon

> Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται ας το δηλώσουν εδώ για να ξέρουμε.


Ενδιαφέρομαι για να βοηθήσω, απότε αν περισσεύει χώρος για ένα άτομο ακόμα στο Jeep, ενημερώστε με!!!

----------


## 7bpm

Μια photo των εγκαταστάσεων για να δείτε και εσείς τι έχουμε εκεί πάνω.

----------


## 7bpm

Χθες τελειώσαμε με τα ηλεκτρολογικά και είμαστε έτοιμοι ώστε μέσα στην εβδομάδα να έρθει ο τεχνικός της Vodafone για να μας συνδέσει. Επίσης κατέβηκαν τα παλιά rf καλώδια που υπήρχαν πάνω στον ιστό.

Σκοπός μας για αύριο είναι να κατεβάσουμε και τα δίπολα που βλέπετε και στην φωτογραφία του προηγούμενου post μου για να είναι έτοιμος ο ιστός να φιλοξενήσει τα πιάτα μας αλλά και ότι άλλο θελήσουμε να βάλουμε.

@Daemon: Υπάρχει χώρος για εσένα και για έναν ακόμα που ενδιαφέρεται. Στις 4 μ.μ. να είσαι στο parking του Τύμβου για να ξεκινήσουμε.

----------


## 7bpm

Δυστυχώς, για σήμερα θα πρέπει να ακυρώσουμε την επίσκεψη. 

Ο καιρός δεν είναι με το μέρος μας. Έτοιμος για βροχή είναι πάλι. 

Πάμε για το επόμενο ΣΚ λοιπόν.

----------


## 7bpm

Ελπίζω αυτή την Κυριακή (18/09/2010) να καταφέρουμε να ανέβουμε για εργασίες. Τουλάχιστον ο καιρός αυτήν τη φορά λέει πως θα είναι με το μέρος μας.

Το ίδιο τζιπάκι θα μας ανεβάσει στο βουνό. Υπάρχει χώρος για άλλα 2 άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται.

Το σημείο συνάντησης είναι και πάλι το parking στον Τύμβο του Μαραθώνα. Κατά τις 4 μμ λέμε να ξεκινήσουμε.

----------


## 7bpm

Τελικά πως γράφετε σωστά; 

Αη Στράτης ή Αϊ Στράτης;

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν το ειχα δει το θεμα, ειχα καιρό να μπω και τωρα δεν έπαιζε και το forum. Νομίζω και τα 2 σωστά είναι! όπως είπα και στον Σταύρο που έχουμε μαζί ένα bb link και είμαι τερματικός προς το παρόν, ενδιαφέρομαι για link γιατί είναι δύσκολο να δω κάποιον άλλον, βλέπω μόνο προς Νέο Βουτζά ψηλά εκεί που είναι ο Κasparov, μερικά σπίτια ψηλά στα Δικαστικά του Σχοινιά και μόνο τους γειτονές μου μετά! οπότε είναι ευκαιρία τώρα! εννοείτε ότι χρειαστεί θα το βάλω. Θέλω και εγώ να έρθω, το weekend έρχομαι στον Μαραθώνα αλλά επειδή Σάββατα δουλεύω φτάνω εκεί γύρω στις 16:00-16:30. Τo weekend θα δω αν από τον ιστό που ήδη έχω στημένο βλέπω τον Αη Στράτη αλλιώς θα στήσω άλλον ιστό που είχα και παλιότερα και μετά θα προχωρήσω και παραπέρα. Πιστεύω ότι αυτός ο κόμβος θα βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ την περιοχή μας αν και ήδη έχουμε στην περιοχή καλές εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. Εγώ είμαι αυτός εδώ για όσους δεν το ξέρουν :
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12681

Και κάτι άλλο, υπάρχει τώρα δλδ ενεργό AP στα 2,4ghz? αν είναι να κάνω ένα scan με τον laptop και την yagi να δω τι γίνεται αν και με τον ιστό έχω οπτική επαφή 100%.

----------


## vassilis3

κανένα scan υπάρχει ?

----------


## 7bpm

Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα εγκατασταθεί μια omni με bullet και θα εκπέμπει με SSID awmn-AiStratis-ap ώστε να λειτούργει ως beacon για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να scanάρει προς τα εκεί.

Επίσης σχεδόν έτοιμο είναι και το πιάτο που θα εκπέμπει προς Πάρνηθα για να ανοίξει και από εκεί άλλη μια εναλλακτική διαδρομή προς την περιοχή.

Μέχρι στιγμής το μόνο που υπάρχει είναι ένα link από Μαραθώνα προς τον κόμβο αυτόν που χρειάζεται όμως λιγάκι ακόμα διόρθωση για να δουλεύει στο 100%.

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.71.96.1 (10.71.96.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.828 ms 0.804 ms 2.140 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.kokkasgt.awmn (10.87.194.201) 2.126 ms 2.114 ms 2.107 ms
3 10.87.194.210 (10.87.194.210) 3.355 ms 3.339 ms 3.329 ms
4 10.17.131.221 (10.17.131.221) 4.545 ms 4.533 ms 4.708 ms
5 10.17.131.202 (10.17.131.202) 5.130 ms 5.125 ms 5.113 ms
6 gw-anman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.233) 5.626 ms 3.141 ms 19.373 ms
7 gw-spirosco.philip633.awmn (10.17.119.230) 19.363 ms 19.358 ms 19.353 ms
8 gw-sw1hfq.mary.awmn (10.13.250.101) 19.345 ms 19.341 ms 19.333 ms
9 rb-433-1-in.mary.awmn (10.13.250.65) 29.220 ms 29.436 ms 29.699 ms
10 gw.mary.kronos.awmn (10.13.250.194) 31.427 ms 31.741 ms 32.131 ms
11 gw-kronos.giannis1.awmn (10.49.230.1 ::  34.073 ms 35.075 ms 35.205 ms
12 gw-giannis1.kasparov.awmn (10.72.153.250) 34.143 ms 34.410 ms 34.703 ms
13 gw-kasparov.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.246) 34.974 ms 35.357 ms 35.670 ms
14 router.aistratis.awmn (10.71.96.1) 35.987 ms 27.393 ms 29.497 ms

Σταύρο βλέπω μια χαρά φτάνω εκεί! ξέρεις πότε θα είναι έτοιμη η omni? γιατί έλεγα να σηκώσω την yagi το Σάββατο να δω αν συνδέεται με τον ιστό που έχω στημένο τώρα. Μην το παλεύω τσάμπα!

----------


## vassilis3

Στα υπ'οψιν
υπάρχει ενα wrapακι στημένο με 2ifs μια Omni & μια Stella που εκπέμπουν εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια με ssid 8666

----------


## asfyra

01.jpg02.jpg03.jpg04.jpg

----------


## Nikiforos

Μίλησα με τον Σταύρο ποιο πριν και μου είπε για τις επεκτάσεις των πιάτων ότι θέλουμε να κατέβουν χαμηλότερα, εξάλλου για κοντικά links δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να είναι τόσο ψηλά τα πιάτα, όμως είναι ο ιστός χοντρός και η λαμαρίνα στο πίσω μέρος της επέκτασης δεν εχει περιθώριο για να ανοιχτούν μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις στις τρύπες και να τον αγκαλιάσουν. Επειδή ρώτησα φίλο εγκαταστάση δορυφορικών συστημάτων να πω πως δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν με μεγάλη πατούρα, είναι στανταρ το μέγεθος, και αυτός έχει ηλεκτροκολλήσει λαμαρίνα για στηρίξεις σε χτιστές καμινάδες. Λόγω της δουλειά μου μπορώ να βρω κομμάτια λαμαρίνα στις διαστάσεις που μας χρειάζονται και από ηλεκτροκόλληση ξέρω εγώ αλλά δεν έχω δικιά μου. Οπότε όποιος ξανανέβει στο βουνό ας μου πει τι διαστάσεις ακριβώς χρειάζονται οι λαμαρίνες για να κανονίσω να μου κόψουν έτοιμα κομμάτια γαλβανισμένα. Φαντάζομαι πάχος 0.5cm πρέπει να είναι οκ. Ντίζες, παξιμάδια, ροδέλες κτλ έχω και στην δουλειά σε Μ8, Μ10 κτλ. Οτι χρειαστείτε μου λέτε! Το Σάββατο μετά τις 16:00 θα είμαι στον Μαραθώνα και εγώ!

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι έγινε κανένα νεότερο δεν έχουμε? αν Χειμωνιάσει για τα καλά δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε δουλειά και θα πάει για την Ανοιξη το πράμα!

----------


## 7bpm

Έχει τοποθετηθεί εδώ και μέρες Omni για Access Point που εκπέμπει 802.11b στο κανάλι 2 (2417MHz) ως beacon για έλεγχο οπτικής επαφής και στόχευση μακρινών ζεύξεων. Επίσης μπήκε και 100αρι πιάτο για επικείμενη ζεύξη με Πάρνηθα. Λογικά μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα βγει και αυτό το link.

Απ’ εκεί και πέρα, μιας και η πρόσβαση στο σημείο είναι δύσκολη, όποιος μπορεί και ενδιαφέρετε να βγάλει link (*αποκλειστικά και μονό στους 5GHz*) ας εκδηλώσει το ενδιαφέρον του αλλά και να πραγματοποίησει την επίσκεψη για τις όποιες εργασίες χρειάζεται να γίνουν. Κλειδιά έχουν 3-4 άτομα που έχουν ασχοληθεί στις μέχρι τώρα εργασίες που έγιναν. 

Αυτό το ΣΚ δυστυχώς εγώ δεν θα μπορέσω να ανέβω αλλά σίγουρα εάν κάποιος χρειάζεται access μπορώ κάπως να κανονίσω για τα κλειδιά. Στείλτε μου ΠΜ.

Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να κινητοποιηθεί γρήγορα, αλλιώς σίγουρα θα πάει το πράγμα για την άνοιξη...

----------


## Nikiforos

όπως είπα ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ εγώ, αλλά επίσκεψη πότε θα πάμε εκεί? επίσης θέλω να μου πεις διαστάσεις που είπαμε για τα απαιτούμενα κομμάτια λαμαρίνας για τις βάσεις (όσες χρειαστούν) όχι μόνο για το δικό μου, γιατί αν μας χαλάσει και άλλο ο καιρός δεν βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα παραπάνω. Τουλάχιστον αν προλάβεις να βγάλεις και το link με την Πάρνηθα να έχουμε αλλή μια εναλλακτική διαδρομή ακόμα! τώρα για το αν πιάνω την ομνι θα το δω και θα ενημερώσω!

----------


## 7bpm

@Nikiforos: Έχεις ΠΜ

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, πρέπει επίσης να ξέρουν (αυτό που ανέφερε και ο Nikiforos) ότι χρειάζονται δυο (2) βάσεις στήριξης τύπου γωνιάς σχήματος L με επίπεδη βάση (σαν αυτές που χρησιμοποιούμε για στήριξη πιάτου σε τοίχο δηλαδή) οπού οι τρύπες έχουν απόσταση μεταξύ τους τουλάχιστον 20cm. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να πάρετε απλές βάσεις που βρίσκονται εύκολα στο εμπόριο και να οξυγονοκολλήσετε πάνω τους λαμαρίνα (με πάχος το λιγότερο 0,5cm) στην οποία θα ανοίξετε τέσσερις (4) τρύπες σε κάθε γωνία .

Επίσης χρειάζεται να ετοιμάσετε τέσσερις (4) ντίζες μήκους 25cm τουλάχιστον με δυο (2) ροδέλες, δυο (2) grover και δυο (2) παξιμάδια ασφάλειας η κάθε μία, ώστε να στερεωθούν οι βάσεις τύπου L σταυρωτά σε κάποιο σημείο πάνω στον υπάρχον ιστό. Ο ιστός είναι εξάγωνος οπότε έχει 2 flat πλευρές που μπορούν αν σταθεροποιηθούν αυτές οι βάσεις. Υπόψην, πως ο ιστός έχει 30cm διάμετρο στη βάση του και 12 μετρά ψηλά γίνετε 8cm στην διάμετρο του, οπότε τα 20cm που προανέφερα είναι περίπου στα 2 μέτρα από το ύψος του, εκεί που αρχίζει και παίρνει πάνω από το ύψος του ISO BOX που έχουμε στην διάθεση μας για την εγκατάσταση του ηλεκτρονικού εξοπλισμού.

Έχοντας σταθεροποιήσει δυο (2) από αυτές τις βάσεις σταυρωτά πάνω στον ιστό μπορείτε να βάλλετε δυο (2) πιάτα για ζεύξεις με τον Άη Στράτη.

Για άλλη μια φορά, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει ΠΜ για να κανονίσουμε τα υπόλοιπα.

Κλείνοντας, θα ήθελα για άλλη μια φορά να ευχαριστήσω καμιά 15αρια άτομα μέχρι στιγμής (αρκετοί απ’ αυτούς μου ζήτησαν να μην τους αναφέρω στο παρόν thread) που είτε με την πρόσφορα σε εργατοώρες, είτε με χορηγία εξοπλισμού βοήθησαν για την δημιουργία αυτού του κόμβου.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μετά από τρέξιμο όλη την εβδομάδα κατάφερα να μαζέψω ότι χρειάζεται για να κάνω και εγώ το link, σήμερα βρήκα και λαμαρίνες κομμάτια 35 X 35cm γαλβανιζέ με 5mm πάχος και κολλήσαμε επάνω βάσεις τοίχου για πιάτα με αργκον και τώρα ετοιμάζομαι και για τις τρύπες που σημάδεψα να είναι κέντρο-κέντρο 25cm η μια από την άλλη και 5cm από το έξω μέρος της λαμαρίνας. Οι ντίζες είναι Μ10 με μήκος 30cm και μεγάλες ροδέλες Μ10 και παξιμάδια 17αρια διπλά για κόντρα όλα γαλβανισμένα. Αύριο θα έχω και τον εξοπλισμό R/B κτλ κτλ. Το Σαββατοκύριακο καιρού επιτρέποντος αρχικά θα στηθεί σε εμένα ένα RB 433AH να δουλεύει σε ΑP mode και την Κυριακή θα πάμε στο βουνό και θα κάνουμε και την δουλειά εκει. Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως το αμάξι μου (δεν είναι 4Χ4 αλλά δεν είναι και χαμηλομένο) μήπως δεν μπορεί να ανέβει και είναι αδύνατον με τα πόδια να κουβαλάμε εργαλεία, πιάτο, βάσεις κτλ, αλλά θα δούμε. Ας ελπίσουμε να τα καταφέρουμε. Τέλος να πω ότι ο επόμενος που θα θέλει να κάνει λινκ εκτός της δικιάς του πλευράς θα χρειαστεί για το βουνό, πιάτο με feeder και καλώδιο, καθώς και CM9 και pigtail. Εγώ όταν στήσω το δικό μου θα έχω αφήσει μια ακόμα ελεύθερη θέση για πιάτο.

----------


## 7bpm

Μπράβο βρε Νικηφόρε, μακάρι να είναι ο καιρός ΟΚ και να τα καταφέρεις. Ότι άλλο θες πάρε με τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα την Κυριακή πήγαμε στο βουνό προσπαθώντας να στήσουμε βάσεις (2) και πιάτο για να βγει link και με εμένα (κόμβος Nikis) δυστυχώς επειδή έκανα λάθος τις βάσεις μεγαλύτερες δλδ και έβρισκαν στα σκαλιά του ιστού δεν τις βάλαμε και βάλαμε το πιάτο στον υπάρχον ιστό (αφού έχουν μπει και αντιριδες) με σκοπό τουλάχιστον να βγει το link, παρόλαυτα είναι χαμηλά και είμαι και εγώ χαμηλά σε ύψος και μάλλον χτυπάει στο έδαφος και ενω με βλέπει αν είμαι εγώ AP, με το ανάποδο δεν πιάνει καν! Προχτες έκοψα τις βάσεις προκειμένου τα σκαλιά να περάσουν ανάμεσα τους αλλά χτες δεν μπορέσαμε δυστυχώς να παμε! αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς άλλος λέω να πάμε την Κυριακή αυτη το πρωί κατά τις 10 ΑΝ δεν βρέχει πάντα να κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε. Παραθέτω μερικές φωτος από το IF στην δικιά μου πλευρα (τοποθετήθηκε και RB433AH για μελλοντικά links) μιας και αυτό που έχω τώρα είναι σε άλλο σημείο με panel 5ghz και RB411 μέσα. Επίσης δείτε και πως είναι το έδαφος οπότε αν δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πορεία μερικών ελάχιστων χιλιομέτρων χρειάζεται τζιπ! πήγα με το αμάξι 2 στροφές κάτω από τις κεραίες και τα είδα όλα! και δεν το ξανακάνω! καλα που δεν έγινε και ζημιά! Οι βάσεις που έκανα είναι 35Χ35, κόψιμο 8cmΧ5cm πάχος, ντίζες Μ10 25cm μήκος η κάθε μία, με παξιμάδια 17αρια και ροδέλες μεγάλες Μ10, παχος λαμαρίνας 0.5cm

----------


## Nikiforos

και μερικές φωτος με το αμάξι, γιαυτό λέω χρειάζεται τζιπ μόνο! και βασικά δεν κατάφερα να πάω τέρμα! είχε μεγάλη κακοτράχηλη ανηφόρα και γλιστρούσε κιόλας στα χαλίκια-πέτρες και το άφησα 2 στροφές κάτω και μετά ποδαράτο!

----------


## Nikiforos

Και μερικες ακόμα με την οπτική από εκει πάνω (αν και είχε συννεφιά και ομίχλη στον ορίζοντα!) στην 1η φωτο βλεπουμε τον ιστό και το πιάτο προς 7bpm-2, στην δεύτερη είναι η θέα μέσα από την πορτούλα του isobox! και μετά προς Νεα Μάκρη-Τύμβο-Ραφήνα κτλ και η άλλη είναι το χωριο του Μαραθώνα και στον ορίζοντα που δεν φαίνεται καθαρά την φωτο έχει οπτική προς Θρακομακεδόνες-Πάρνηθα και Καπανδρίτι.

----------


## geioa

ειμαι μεσα για οποιοδηποτε βοηθεια και εξορμηση στο σημειο οχι μονο για προσωπικο ενδιαφερον για ζευξη (ειμαι ασυνδετος κομβος περιφεριακα του τυμβου)-(εγινε μια μικρη κουβεντα και με τον 7bpm στο προχθεσινο metting) αλλα και για την βοηθεια, εμπειρια, παρεα κλπ.
βεβαια αυτη την κυριακη δουλευω κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, δεν ξερω τι ωρα ακριβος...

επισης διατιθετε αυτοκινητο LADA NIVA για δισκολες αποστολες !!! δεν ειναι δικο μου, αλλα ειναι σαν...δικο μου....
οποτε μπορουμε να ειμαστε σε επικοινωνια....

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! στείλε μου με ένα PM το τηλεφωνό σου! αν δεν δουλεύεις εγώ μπορώ πρωί Κυριακής γιατί φεύγω από τον Μαραθώνα μετά (δεν μένω εκεί μόνιμα), οπότε αν μπορείς και θες να πάμε, το άλλο παιδί που είχα πάει έχει μηχανή και είναι λιγακι δυσκολο με πράγματα και 2 άτομα πάνω, οπότε θα μου βγει η πίστη στο περπάτημα! φυσικά εννοείτε ότι βοήθεια θες να συνδεθείς σαν πελάτης σε όποιον βλέπεις ή να γίνεις κόμβος αν θες θα την έχεις! επίσης πες μου και το wind id σου να δω που είσαι! εγώ στο εξοχικό είμαι αυτός : 
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=12681

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα και απο εμενα. 
σε σχεση με το πρωινο της κυριακης το θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να παω καπου (επαγγελματικα) απο 10.00 εως 15.00. το κακο ειναι οτι δεν θα το ξερω αυτο νωριτερα απο το απογευμα του σαββατου η ακομα και το πρωι της κυριακης. πραγμα που με κανει να μην μπορω να κανονισω κατι σιγουρα μαζι σου.
βεβαια δεν σου κρυβο οτι εαν εσυ πας ουτος η αλλος "ψηνωμαι" να ειμαι εκει στις 10.00 και μολις σκασει το τηλ. να φυγω σβελτα για την δουλεια. αυτο βεβαια σημαινει 2 πραγματα. 1, οτι εαν υπολογιζεις στην δικη μου βοηθεια μπορει να σε "κρεμασω" οταν θα χρειαστει να φυγω, 2. για να επιστρεψω αθηνα γρηγορα θα ειμαι με μηχανη (που πιστευω οτι μπορει να κουβαλισει καποια πραγματα κανοντας 2-3 δρομολογια).
οταν λες οτι φευγεις απο μαραθωνα μετα, εννοεις οτι μεχρι να καλοκαιριασει δεν θα εχεις την δυνατοτητα να ξανα πας στο εκει ? οτι κανεις δηλαδη θα ειναι τωρα ? εαν οχι λογο του οτι μπορουμε να εχουμε το LADA θα μπορουμε να παμε καποια χειμωνιατικη μερα μεν αλλα εφικτο δε.

τωρα σε σχεση με την δικη μου συνδεση στον τυμβο τα πραγματα εχουν ως εξης,
αρχικα θελω να συνδεθω ως κομβος. το προβλημα ειναι οτι ο πιο κοντινος μου κομβος ειναι ο 7bpm με τον οποιο δεν εχω οπτικη επαφη.
απο εκει και περα, οπως ελεγα και με τον 7bpm στο metting, το link μπορει να βγει ειτε μεσω του Αι στρατη, ειτε μεσω καποιου αλλου κομβου απο την περιοχη της Ανατολης.

ο κομβος μου στη αθηνα ειναι αυτος

και στον τυμβο, ως ασυνδετος αυτος

σου εχω στειλει με pm το κινητο μου...

----------


## Nikiforos

Οκ είδα που είσαι, τώρα για την Κυριακή όταν λέμε με μηχανή, μόνο τύπου enduro μηχανή ανεβαίνει εκεί πάνω! εγώ πήγα με το αμάξι μου 2 στροφές κάτω από τις κεραίες αλλά λυπάμαι και τα λάστιχα και την ανάρτηση που υπεφερε, άσε που βρισκει κάτω σε άπειρα σημεία και θα γίνει καμια ζημιά! οπότε μπορώ να πάω μέχρι τα σπίτια και μετά με άλλο μέσο. Εγώ είμαι έτοιμος και για να βγει το link με εμένα και τον Αη Στράτη πρέπει να μπουν οι βάσεις πιάτων και να μπει το πιάτο ψηλά, μάλλον τώρα βλέπει προς το έδαφος και με βλέπει με σήμα -76 -77 και δεν συνδέεται και αυτό με AP εμένα, αν το έχω ανάποδα δεν το βλέπω το βουνο καν. Μάλλον θα μας την κάνει ο καιρός την χάρη πάντως έμαθα! Ξέχασα να πω ότι για όσο κρατάει ο καιρός ακόμα δλδ δεν έχει κρύο , πάω Σάββατα μετά την δουλειά δλδ μετά τις 16:00 και φεύγω Κυριακή μεσημέρι.

----------


## geioa

κοιτα, επειδη δεν ξερω εαν θα μπορεσω να εχω το lada to σαββατο και την κυριακη εχω το γνωστο θεμα, μπορω να ερθω με XT 600, trancalpe 650 h akoma kai me παπι Honda 125cc που τα κανει ολα..... (μην ρωτησεις που θα τα βρω....)
απο εκει και περα να υποθεσω οτι μπορεις το σαββατο μετα τις 16.00 ? εγω κατα 95 % μπορω. αν και μετα τις 18.30 νυχτωνει......
παντος εαν εξερεσεις αυτο το σκ που ειναι λιγο μυστηριο και το αλλο που (εαν μπορεσω) θα φυγω, για ολα τα υπολοιπα μετα απο συνενοηση ειναι μεσα.........

κατι αλλο ? επανω απο εξοπλισμο τι εχουμε ? δηλαδη υπαρχει ελευθερο inτerface ? εαν ναι να φερω εξοπλισμο ....?

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, Σάββατο δεν προλαβαίνουμε ούτε με σφαίρες! νυχτώνει νωρίς! εγώ έχω στήσει εξοπλισμό για το δικό μου link, από εκεί και πέρα θα μείνει μια θέση για πιάτο, γιατί και οι βάσεις όπως είδες θέλουν πατέντα, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν βολεύει, γιατί η πλευρά που θα μείνει θα είναι προς την μεριά του Σχοινιά-δικαστικών και αν γυρίσει και αυτό στην ίδια κατεύθυνση μπορεί να βρίσκει στο άλλο. Για ότι άλλο υπάρχει ρωτάς τον Σταύρο (7bpm-2), γενικά όποιος θέλει link πρέπει να πάρει και τον αντίστοιχο εξοπλισμό. Δλδ κάρτα cm9, pigtail, feeder 5ghz, καλωδιο ntype (7-8 m) με τα βύσματα του, πιάτο και βάσεις για να μπει στον ιστό που θέλουν πατέντες όπως έχω πει. Και φυσικά και στο σπίτι σου ότι χρειάζεται αν δεν τα έχεις ήδη. Αν πάμε επάνω το Link με εμένα θα βγει σίγουρα γιατί είναι όλα έτοιμα, μια επίσκεψη είναι το θέμα.

----------


## geioa

εννοειτε πως ειμαι διατεθημενος να φερω ολο τον εξοπλισμο που χρειαζετε για να βγαλω ενα link με το σπιτι μου και αυτο διοτι εαν δεν βγει απο εκει δεν υπαρχει κανενα απο σημειο. αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι τι βαση χρειαζετε για να μπει στον ιστο αλλα τι πατεντα οπως λες και εσυ και να κατσει επανω η βαση.....
θυμασε τι διαμετρο εχει ο ιστος ? βασεις μαλλον μπορω να βρω θα πρεπει να ξερω την διαμετρο του ιστου.
θα μπορουσα να ερθω για να βοηθησω εσενα και να δω τι χρειαζετε ουτος ωστε την επομενη φορα να ημουν ετοιμος....
το θεμα ειναι ποτε θα ειναι η επομενη φορα !!!
γιαυτο ελεγα μηπως γινοταν με μια επισκεψη στο σημειο να βγαζαμε και το δικο μου.

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν νομίζω πως προλαβαίνεις τόσο γρήγορα να τα μαζέψεις όλα, ειδικά οι βάσεις είναι μεγάλη μανούρα, γιατί όμως αφού θα είσαι και τερματικός δεν δοκιμάζεις για πελάτης? έχει AP omni με bulletaki και δουλεύει μια χαρά! έχεις εξοπλισμό να σκαναρεις προς τα εκεί στα 2,4 να δεις αν την βλέπεις και συνδέεται? τρέχει και DHCP. Για περισσότερα όμως ρωτα τον Σταύρο εκείνος είναι διαχειριστής του κόμβου εκεί πάνω. Αν είναι οκ ο καιρός θα πάμε κατά τις 10 το πρωί της Κυριακής.

----------


## 7bpm

To AP του Άη Στράτη δεν είναι για συνδέσεις πελατών. Δεν μοιράζει DHCP αλλά ούτε και ρουτάρει κίνηση. Κοινώς δεν είναι για να συνδέονται πελάτες πάνω σ’ αυτόν τον κόμβο.

Ο μόνος σκοπός της omni είναι να λειτούργει ως ‘φάρος’ του κόμβου μπας και τον ακούσει κάποιος από άλλες περιοχές και κινητοποιηθεί για λινκ σε a.

----------


## Nikiforos

A! νόμιζα ότι κάνει! όταν είχαμε πάει πάντως είχα δει να έχει dhcp. Εξάλλου στο σημείο που είναι η omni και στο υψόμετρο που είμαστε εμείς μαλλον δεν θα την έβλεπε έτσι κι αλλιώς! και εγώ σε δοκιμές δεν την είδα!

----------


## ntheodor

Καλησπερα και συγχαρητηρια για τον κομβο σε τοσο καλο σημειο 
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το AP πιανει ενας κομβος που ειμαι διαχειριστεις nimosxoinias (#17546) και θα ηθελα να γινει πελατης στον κομβο αυτο αλλα αδυνατη να κανει accosiate το ap (Μηπως υπαρχει καποιο mac-filter

----------


## θανάσης

> To AP του Άη Στράτη δεν είναι για συνδέσεις πελατών. Δεν μοιράζει DHCP αλλά ούτε και ρουτάρει κίνηση. Κοινώς δεν είναι για να συνδέονται πελάτες πάνω σ’ αυτόν τον κόμβο.
> 
> Ο μόνος σκοπός της omni είναι να λειτούργει ως ‘φάρος’ του κόμβου μπας και τον ακούσει κάποιος από άλλες περιοχές και κινητοποιηθεί για λινκ σε a.


.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! αν δεις τις φωτος που εχω βάλει ποιο πριν σε αυτο το τοπικ μπορούμε άνετα να σηκώσουμε πράμα εκεί πάνω από bb link. Τα προβλήματα είναι 2, 1ον ότι είναι δύσκολη η πρόσβαση καθώς πας μόνο με τζιπ, ο δρόμος είναι χάλια κακοτράχηλος με πέτρες να εξέχουν και φαγωμένος και με πέτρες-χαλίκια να γλιστράνε και το 2ο ότι για να μπουν βάσεις τοιχου για να βάλουμε τα πιάτα θέλει λαμαρίνα χοντρή να κολληθεί πάνω σε βάσεις τοίχου δορυφορικών πιάτων, αν δεις τι βάσεις έκανα εγώ, τις έκανα μεγάλες όμως και έκανα κοψίματα για να περάσουν τα σκαλια ανάμεσα, ανάλογα το ύψος του ιστού που θα μπουν έχει διαφορετικό πάχος, όσο χαμηλότερα χοντραίνει και ψηλότερα λεπταίνει. Δυστυχώς η omni δεν κάνει για AP για πελάτες είναι σε τέτοιο σημείο που δεν την πιάνουμε καλά και δεν είναι και αυτός ο σκοπός της. Αν ενδιαφέρεται όμως ο κόμβος μπορεί να γίνει bb link.

----------


## geioa

Nikiforos,
στον εξοπλισμο που ανεφερες σε προιγουμενο ποστ ειπες οτι το 35χ35 που εκανες στο οποιο κολισες την βαση, ηταν μεγαλο. πιο ειναι το μεγεθος το οποιο ειναι καλητερο καα χωρις προβλημα για να κουμπωσει στον ιστο ?
20χ20 ειναι καλες διαστασεις ?
επισεις, απο οτι καταλαβαινω, ειναι απαραιτητο η βαση να ειναι 2πλη ? δηλαδη ολο το σηστημα που θα μπει να εχει 2 L ασετα με το εαν βαλουμε 1 πιατο ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Κοίτα δεν είχαν υπολογίσει τα σκαλοπάτια τα παιδιά που πήγαν πρώτα και έκανα εγώ μεγάλες τις βάσεις. Πήγα σε λαμαρινά και πήρα λαμαρίνα 0.5cm πάχος γαλβανιζέ 35Χ35 και κόλλησα πάνω (όχι εγώ) με αργκόν βάσεις τοίχου πιάτων επίπεδες δλδ. Μετά ανοίξαμε τρύπες με απόσταση κέντρο - κέντρο 25cm και διάμετρο 12mm για να περάσουν ντίζες 10mm διάμετρος και μήκους 25cm. Οι διαστάσεις εξαρτιώνται απο τι ύψος θα μπουν οι βάσεις στον ιστό όπως είπα παραπάνω. Εκεί που θα βάλω τις δικές μου έχει πάχος 18cm και η απόσταση απο το ένα σημείο του σκαλοπατιού (πάνω μέρος) μέχρι το κάτω μέρος του άλλου στην από πίσω πλευρά δλδ είναι 24cm, γιαυτό εμένα έβρισκε αφού την είχα κάνει 35! και αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που δεν τις βάλαμε! αν τις έβαζα αλλιώς δλδ να μην είναι παράλληλα με τα σκαλιά δεν θα μπορεί κανένας να τις καβαλάει για να ανέβει ψηλότερα στον ιστό! επίσης ναι πρέπει να βάζεις 2 για να αγκαλιάσουν τον ιστό για να στερεωθούν! δεν βλέπω τον λόγο πχ η μια πλευρα να έχει σκέτη λαμαρίνα και να μην έχει αλλη μια βάση! έτσι όποιος βάζει βάση θα δίνει αλλη μια θέση για επιπλέον πιάτο! αν μπορεις κανόνισε την Κυριακή αν θες να έρθεις να δεις και από κοντά! οι απλές βάσεις του εμπορίου (χωρίς να κολλήσουμε δλδ λαμαρίνες) μόνο ψηλά πολυ στον ιστό μπορούν να μπουν και δεν λέει γιατί θες καμια 15αρια μέτρα καλώδιο!!! και είναι ΠΟΛΥ ψηλά και επικύνδυνα να σκαρφαλώνεις εκει! αν δεις στις αρχες του ποστ θα δεις και εναν commando εκει πάνω!  :: ppp

----------


## geioa

δυστηχως σημερα εμαθα οτι και σαββατο και κυριακη στις 10.00 το πρωι θα πρεπει να ειμαι στη δουλεια, οποτε προγραμματισμενα δεν μπορω να ερθω.
βεβαια με το που θα μπορεσω να φυγω και ειναι ακομα σχετικα νωρις θα ερθω σφαιρα εκει για να δω.
να ρωτησω κατι αλλο ομως. 
εχει βαλει μια 2πλη βαση για πιατο ο 7bpm, αλλα μονο 1 πιατο και θα βαλεις και εσυ την κυριακη αλλη μια 2πλη παλι με 1 πιατο. δεν περισσεύει καμια θεση για να βαλω το δικο μου? *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΉ !!!* δεν το λεω και καλα για να βολευτω η τιποτα τετοιο καθε αλλο, τα χρηματα που θα δαπανουσα για να φτιαξω την κατασκευη αυτη (υλικα και εργασια) μπορω να τα δωσω στο φιλοπτωχο ταμειο του κομβου *AiStratis #18162* (και το εννοω).
απλα το φτιαξω εγω την κατασκευη και να βρεθουμε για να παμε να τα βαλουμε ισως ειναι διαδικασια που θα παρει αρκετο καιρο. σε αντιθετη περιπτωση, που υπαρχει δηλαδη βαση ελευθερη τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ πιο απλα.
ισως την κυριακη θα μπορουσα να βρω ολα τα υπολοιπα πραγματα του εξοπλισμου. 
Nikiforos εχεις ΠΜ για κατι που δεν θα μπορουσε να αναφερθει στο φορουμ

----------


## Nikiforos

Με pm σου είπα τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται, η βάση που θα μείνει free από εμένα δεν ξέρουμε αν θα κάνει για την γωνία που πρέπει να πάρει το πιάτο προς εσένα θέλει δοκιμή αυτό, αν δεν κάνει θα πρέπει να κάνεις και εσύ βάσεις. Αυτές που έχει βάλει ο Σταύρος θα βγούν και τα κατέβουν χαμηλότερα και δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε εκεί κάτι τώρα. Αν δεν προλάβεις την Κυριακή γιατί δεν θα κάτσουμε πάνω και το μεσημέρι, μπορείς να κανονίσεις κάτι με τον Σταύρο. Αυτά τα λίγααααααααα...

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα με την επισκεψή μας στον ΑηΣτράτη το πιάτο προς εμένα τοποθετήθηκε σωστά με φτιαχτές βασεις όπως είπαμε επάνω στον ιστό ψηλά περίπου 2,5-3μετρα ποιό πάνω από την στέγη του isobox. Από την δική μου πλευρά ετοιμάστηκε καλώδιο να συνδεθούν τα 2 RB που έχω μεταξύ τους και στο 433 μπήκε άλλη μια Cm9+pigtal για μελλοντικό IF. Το καλώδιο που χρειάστηκε είναι 7,5 μέτρα τελικά. geioa όπως θα δεις στις φωτος παρακάτω η βάση που έμεινε κενή για να μπει και άλλο πιατο δεν εξυπηρετεί για σύνδεση προς Τύμβο- Νέα Μάκρη κτλ, βλέπει προς Σχοινιά-Δικαστικά ή αν μπει το πιάτο προς την άλλη πλευρά, χωριό Μαραθώνα, Θρακομακεδόνες, Πάρνηθα κτλ, δυστυχώς προς Τύμβο η κλίση που χρειάζεται το πιάτο θα χτυπάει στον ιστό! οπότε αν θες να κάνεις κάτι θες και βάσεις! το πιάτο που είναι πάνω πάνω θα κατέβει χαμηλότερα και θα μπουν στην κατεύθυνση όπως οι δικές μου. Η όλη επειχείρηση τελικά μου φάνηκε ΠΑΡΑ πολύ δύσκολη και εφαγα πολλές ώρες επάνω στον ιστό. Δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν συνδέθηκα πρεπει να κεντράρω και από εμένα και δεν πρόλαβα. Το επόμενο weekend είδωμεν, έγινε πολύ δουλειά σήμερα. Η διαδρομη με την enduro είχε ενδιαφέρον, αλλά με πονάει ο @@#@## μου από τα χτυπήματα!  :: ppp και μερικές φωτος. ΑΑΑ! είχαμε και παρέα μια tarantula! :: pppp

----------


## john70

well done !

Απλά καλό θα είναι να κόψεις τις ντίζες που περισσεύουν απο την κάθε πλευρά της βάσης για να μήν πάρει κανα πόδι παραμάζωμα. Μια και ο ιστός δεν έχει σταθερή διατομή αλλά όσο ανεβένεις μικραίνει , ελπίζω να έχεις βάλει λάστιχα απο την μέσα πλευρά της βάσης , αλλιώς μετά απο λίγο αέρα θα το δείς να σκαρφαλώνει, εκτός εάν είναι τόσο κολλητά ανάμεσα στα πόδια .

----------


## Nikiforos

Για τις ντίζες, δεν ήξερα τι μήκος ήθελε ακριβώς και τις είχα κάνει μεγαλύτερες μη τυχόν και δεν φτάσουν, τώρα εκτός σήμερα οτι δεν είχαμε καθόλου άλλο χρόνο γιατί απο το πρωί γύρισα σπίτι (Μαραθώνα) απόγευμα και μετά πήγα και Αθήνα, δεν είχα κάτι μαζί να τις κόψω. Εκεί πάνω είναι δύσκολο μάλλον να κοπούν με πριόνι, λογικά θέλει τροχό και το θεωρώ επικύνδυνο μην πάρουμε πουθενά καμια φωτιά. Πάντως σε επόμενη επίσκεψη θα προσπαθήσω να τις κόψω με κάποιον τρόπο. Για τα λάστιχα που λες δεν έχω βάλει κάτι από μέσα από τις βάσεις και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς ακριβώς, αν εννοείς να χαλαρώσουν οι ντίζες και να κατέβουν χαμηλότερα οι βάσεις, μάλλον δύσκολο το κόβω γιατί εκτός ότι έβαλα διπλά (κόντρα) παξιμάδια οι βάσεις έχουν κοψίματα με τροχό με σχήμα Π (αν δεις προηγούμενες φωτος στο εδώ τοπικ) και αυτά είναι ανάμεσα στα σκαλιά, μάλιστα της πίσω βάσης πατάει επάνω στο σκαλί και είναι όλο μέσα στο κενό της βάσης, οπότε είναι αδύνατον να κουνήσει από εκεί ή να γλιστρύσει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο. Ορίστε πως ήταν οι βάσεις στην φωτο, μάλιστα επειδή είναι 35Χ35cm έκανα τα κοψίματα και τα σκαλιά πέρασαν ανάμεσα, στην μια βάση στο πάνω μέρος της και στην από πισω το κάτω σκαλί. Η απόσταση από το κάτω μέρος του σκαλιού μέχρι το πάνω μέρος του σκαλιού στην άλλη πλευρά είναι 24cm.

----------


## john70

Μπορεί να κατέβω μέσα στην εβδομάδα, οπότε θα φέρω και τροχό μαζί, πλέων έχεις αρκετή υγρασία για να υπάρχει θέμα με φωτιά, εξάλλου κάθετα θα κοπεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραία αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να κατέβω μέσα στην εβδομάδα! εκτός αν θέλεις να τα κάνετε εσείς, δεν θέλω να σας φορτώνω δουλειές δικές μου όμως. Επίσης επειδή οι βάσεις ειναι όπως είπα 35Χ35 δεν ξέρω αν οι γωνίες τους εμποδίζουν κάποιον να ανέβει παραπάνω, δλδ δοκίμασα και περνάει κάποιος απλά αν δεν προσέξει μπορεί να βρει στις γωνίες τους. Δυστυχώς δεν σκέφτηκα να τις έκοβα πριν τις βάλω επάνω. Είχαν και πολύ βάρος, είδα και έπαθα να τις βάλω εκεί πάνω! μισό πόντο πάχος έχουν! το πάχος του ιστού σε αυτό το σήμειο είναι 18cm.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, δυστυχώς το link μου για κάποιον λόγο δεν συνδέεται, βέβαια δεν το έχω κεντράρει από εμένα ακόμα και έχει σήμα -70 αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να συνδέεται? στα logs στο router του AiStrati λέει failed to connect, authentication timeout και έχουν γεμίσει τα logs! το κακό είναι ότι από εδώ δεν έχω access στο RB433 επειδή δεν έχω συνδέσει ακόμα τα 2 RB's μεταξύ τους. Μπορώ μόνο μέσω του άλλου με mac telnet μέσω της ethernet θύρας αλλά θέλει κονσόλα και δεν μπορώ χωρίς winbox να κάνω δουλειά! έχει καμιά ιδέα κάνεις γιατί μου βγάζει αυτό το μύνημα?

----------


## nikolas_350

Μήπως ένα από τα δυο έχει Nstreame ή διαφορετικά data rate;

----------


## Nikiforos

είναι στα default και δεν τα έχω πειράξει αυτά! αλλά όταν λέει για authentication timeout αυτά δεν έχουν σχέση έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## 7bpm

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ με WinBox. Εσύ μπένεις;

----------


## Nikiforos

κάτι γίνεται!!! εγώ ναι μπαίνω αλλά το λινκ σου έπεσε πριν 3 φορές και μας πέταξε έξω. Εκεί στην καρτέλα wireless στο δικό μου IF στο security και frenquency γιατί λέει unknown????

----------


## 7bpm

Κάτι σίγουρα δεν πάει καλά. Σε φάσεις βαράει 100% CPU usage και τα κακαρώνει για κανα λεπτο μεχρι να συνελθει.

Κανω reboot.

----------


## 7bpm

Στο Security Prοfile λεει Default και στο Frequency λεει την 5300 που εχεις βαλει εσυ.

Αλλα μαλλον εχει προβλημα η wifi καρτα, πας να κανεις snooper και τα περνει ολοκληρος ο router στην κρανα. Disable προς το παρον και αλλαγη με καμια καινουργια εαν εχεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

κάρτα έχω αλλά ποιος πάει ξανά πάνω να την αλλάξει? και θέλω να κάνω κεντράρισμα από εμένα το weekend ρε γμτ! αν είναι να πάει κανείς άλλος ας μου πει ποιό πριν μήπως συναντηθούμε κάπως να του την δώσω να την αλλάξει!

----------


## 7bpm

Kεντραρισμα μπορεις να κανεις βρε. 

Bαλε τον Αη Στρατη σε bridge mode και κεντραρε απο εσενα.

----------


## Nikiforos

αμα έχει πρόβλημα η κάρτα και χάνει τις συχνότητες πως θα το κάνω? πριν λίγο την έκανα enable και πάλι συχνότητα unknown???? και δεν έχει για να αλλάξω! έκαναν φτερά? δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να έχω ξανασυναντήσει κάτι τέτοιο!

----------


## devilman

> Καλησπέρα, δυστυχώς το link μου για κάποιον λόγο δεν συνδέεται, βέβαια δεν το έχω κεντράρει από εμένα ακόμα και έχει σήμα -70 αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να συνδέεται? στα logs στο router του AiStrati λέει failed to connect, authentication timeout και έχουν γεμίσει τα logs! το κακό είναι ότι από εδώ δεν έχω access στο RB433 επειδή δεν έχω συνδέσει ακόμα τα 2 RB's μεταξύ τους. Μπορώ μόνο μέσω του άλλου με mac telnet μέσω της ethernet θύρας αλλά θέλει κονσόλα και δεν μπορώ χωρίς winbox να κάνω δουλειά! έχει καμιά ιδέα κάνεις γιατί μου βγάζει αυτό το μύνημα?


στην καρτέλα του wireless δές αν είναι check to κουτακι που λέει default aufthenticate
αν όχι επέλεξέ το.

----------


## Nikiforos

είναι, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι είναι στο δικό μου πλευρό γιατί δεν έχω access εκεί τώρα από winbox (δεν έχω ενώσει τα 2 RB μου όπως είπα πριν). Αλλά το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι μόνο αυτό! στα καλά καθούμενα κάνει η κάρτα νούμερα οπως το να εξαφανίζονται όλες οι συχνότητες! εκεί μένει κενό και λέει unknown και το ίδιο γίνεται και στο security profile!!! όταν τα κάνει αυτά όπως είπε ο Σταύρος παραπάνω, κολλάει η cpu και χάνουμε το router και πέφτουν τα πάντα! ακόμα και εκεί όταν ήμουν και σκάναρα είδα κάτι κουφά αλλά δεν το ψιλιάστηκα ρε γμτ :: ((

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! το Σάββατο το απόγευμα μετά τις 17:00 (επιτρέποντος καιρού πάντα) θα ανέβω στο βουνό για αλλαγή CM9 + pigtail για το link με μένα, γιατί δεν συνδέεται λόγω των προβλημάτων που ανάφερα παραπάνω. Θα τσεκάρω από εμένα το authentication μπας και είναι κάτι από το 433 αλλά αφού χάνει και τις συχνότητες πρόβλημα στην cm9 πρέπει να είναι στον ΑηΣτράτη. Αν θέλει κανείς να έρθει, αλλά υπόψην αν δεν έχουμε άλλο μέσο να ανεβαίνει πάνω, (όχι μηχανή) θα πάω με τα πόδια 2χλμ από εκεί δλδ που θα παρκάρω το αμάξι μου και άλλα 2χλμ για πίσω, ποδαράτο να κάνω και την βόλτα μου. Ας ελπίσουμε να αξίζει τον κόπο και να λυθεί τελικά το πρόβλημα. Κυριακή δεν μπορούμε να πάμε λόγω του ότι έχει Μαραθώνιο και θα κλείσουν οι δρόμοι για ώρες από το πρωί.

Συνολικές φωτος αν θέλει να τις δει κανείς μαζεμένες και όχι μόνο, υπάρχουν εδώ : http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x...iforosGT/AWMN/

----------


## geioa

το σαββατο κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα λοιπω εκτος αθηνων (εαν ολα πανε καλα)
σε αντιθετη περιπτωση εννοειτε πως θυα κατεβω μια βολτα προς τα κατω και βεβαια θα ερθω και το σαββατο στι 17.00
βεβαια δεν θα εχω το αυτοκινητο μαζι μου, μιας και το εχει κρατησει ο "μαστορας" για καποια πραγματακια που χρειαζοντουσαν.
στη περιτωση που δεν φυγω θα μιλησουμε στο τηλ...
(σορρυ που δεν απαντησα εχτες αλλα ειχα μεινει απο μπαταρια και το πηρα το μηνυμα αργα)

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα τελικά μετά από reboot των 2 routers, συνδέθηκε το link μου αλλά το σήμα που πιάνω τον ΑηΣτράτη είναι 20db παραπάνω από το σήμα που πιάνει εμένα! το ίδιο έγινε και όταν κάναμε δοκιμή με τον Σταύρο, φαίνεται ότι τελικά όντως έχει πρόβλημα η CM9 γιατί όσο και να προσπάθησα να κεντράρω κάτω από -90 δεν πάει ενώ απο εκεί με βλέπει με -70! τα ίδια σήματα και με AP το βουνό. Λείαν συντόμως θα αντικατασταθεί. Επίσης κάποιος μου είπε ότι πρέπει να βάλουμε προστασία για κεραυνούς γιατί είναι βουνό και ψηλά και σιγουρα θα έχουμε θέματα τέτοια και άκουσα οτι οι καρτούλες την ακουνε με κεραυνούς! ξέρει κανείς πως το τοποθετούμε αυτό? μιλάμε δλδ για κάτι σαν αυτό ? http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403641

----------


## john70

Με κεραυνούς όχι, αλλά με στατικό ηλεκτρισμό. Δηλαδή δεν είναι ανάγκη να πέσει ο κεραυνός εκει κοντά, και απο μακριά τα κάνει όλα λίμπα. Οι κανόνες είναι, καλή γείωση, μικρά μήκη καλωδίων εκτεθειμένα, και απομόνωση απο την ΔΕΗ

----------


## Nikiforos

γείωση σε τι? πχ εκεί ειναι κανονικό pc, γείωση στο ρεύμα εννοείς? για τα καλώδια πχ εμένα είναι 7,5 μέτρα το καλωδιο εκει πάνω. Καλώδια της ΔΕΗ δεν ειναι κοντά. Περνάει κάποιο αρκετά μακριά από αυτά που κατεβαίνουν από τα πιάτα μας. Παντως παρόλο 20db διαφορά δεν πέφτει το link!  :: pp μας την έκανε ο Μαραθώνιος για αύριο, αλλιώς θα πήγαινα επάνω και θα την άλλαζα την κάρτα!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! σήμερα τελικά κατάφερα με την βοήθεια του Myth (παντού υπάρχει ένας Μύθος) να συνδέσω τα Rbs μεταξύ τους με BGP και συνδέθηκε και το link με τον Αη Στράτη και είναι όλα up and running κανονικά. Απλά λόγω προβλήματος στην cm9 του ΑηΣτράτη δεν πάει καλά το σήμα και μας κάνει νούμερα. Αν δεν πάει κανείς άλλος μέσα στην week το weekend που θα ξανακατέβω στον Μαραθώνα θα κοιτάξω με παρέα ή χωρίς να πάω να την αλλάξω να τελειώνω με αυτό το θέμα. Γιατί σήμερα μας την έκανε ο Μαραθώνιος. http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x...ovrios%202010/

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά αλλάχτηκε η CM9 και το pigtail, τα προβλήματα-νούμερα που έκανε έφυγαν, όμως εχω διαφορά σήματος 20db! δλδ εγώ πιάνω το βουνό με 20db παραπάνω από ότι με πιάνει από εκεί!!! έτσι πιστεύω ότι φταίνε τα βύσματα που έβαλα βιδωτά και χωρίς κόλληση στην μυτουλα, πήρα ήδη πρεσαριστά και πρέπει να πάω να τα αλλάξω! την Κυριακή πάντα θέλοντος καιρού λέω να πάω επάνω αλλά χρειάζομαι 2ο άτομο οπωσδήποτε, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς μου λέει! υπόψην ότι αν δεν έχουμε τζιπ πρέπει να κάνουμε 2χλμ πορεία ποδαράτο!!!

----------


## geioa

λοιπον υπαρχει σοβαρη πιθανοτητα να ερθω και εγω. εχω στειλει ηδη στο μαραθωνα τα καλωδια, 433 κλπ κλπ και ειμαι ετοιμος να παω να φτιαξω τον κομβο στο τυμβο για να εκπεμπει προς το βουνο. ειναι μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια εκτος του να σε βοηθησω αλλα και να δω το τι χρειαζετε εκει για να βαλω το δικο μου πιατο.
το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι τωρα ειμαι αρρωστος και με ίωση αλλα και με πονοδοντο (τα εχω δει ολα). εαν εχω αναρρώσει μεχρι την κυριακη θα ερθω και θα εχω και το niva κατα 90%

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωχ περαστικά!!! όμως πες μου νωρίτερα να ξέρω γιατι πρέπει να βρω κάποιον να πάμε μαζι! όσο κρατάει ο καιρός δλδ γιατί μετά θα μείνει πάλι! το κακό είναι ότι οποιος ακούει 2χλμ ποδαρατο πραγματικά παίρνει δρόμο! χαχαχαχχχαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## geioa

τα 2 χλμ απο που ειναι ? ειναι απο το σπιτι κατω εκει οπου ξεκιναει ο δρομος (ο χωματοδρομος)?
παντος μια φορα που εχω ανεβει για να δω τι παιζει, με αυτοκινητο πας μπαμ μπαμ, με τα ποδια απο κατω εχει λιγο διαδρομη η αληθεια ειναι.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! εγώ μια φορά πήγα με το αμάξι μου μέχρι την μεγάλη ανηφόρα κάτω από τις κεραίες δλδ που μετά πας με τα πόδια άνετα και έβρισκε από κάτω σε 100 σημεία! και δεν είναι και χαμηλομένο! άσε που τα λάστιχα τα διαλύεις! 2χλμ είναι από εκεί που είναι το σπίτι-βίλα πριν από αυτό που είναι ομαλός ο δρόμος, δλδ παρκάρουμε μέσα σε κανά χωράφι και τραβάμε ποδαράτο μέχρι τις κεραίες μας. Αυτή η απόσταση είναι περίπου 2χλμ. Για να πας πάνω με αμάξι πρέπει να είναι τζιπ ή κάτι με μαλακές αναρτήσεις, ψηλό και να μη σε ενδιαφέρουν τα λάστιχα. Επίσης με τον Ακη πήγαμε και με μηχανή Enduro και εκτός ότι φοβάμαι μη φάμε τούμπα 2 άτομα επάνω, πονούσα μετά από τα χτυπήματα στην σέλα! Αν δεν μπορείς εσύ θα δω τι θα κάνω! έχει καλό καιρό και είναι κρίμα να πηγαίνει χαμένος!
Το σημείο που είχα πάει είναι αυτό στην φωτο, φαίνεται πόσο χάλια είναι ο δρόμος!

Υ.Γ το 2ο άτομο το θέλω μόνο για το κεντράρισμα για να βλέπει από μέσα από το (computer room) ::  τον laptop, εγώ θα ανέβω στον ιστό και φυσικά για ασφάλεια, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι συμβαίνει, πάντα 2ο άτομο σε τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις για παν ενδεχόμενο!

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά χτες άλλαξα σε εμενα cm9, pigtail ακόμα και καλώδιο για να δω αν είναι από εμένα το πρόβλημα, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν άλλαξε τίποτα! οπότε πλέον είμαι σίγουρος 100% ότι φταίει το καλώδιο στο βουνό που έβαλα για το link μου δλδ τα βύσματα στην ουσία όπως είπαμε. Επίσης σε b/w test βγάζει ΤΧ με το ζόρι 2,5 - 3mbps και RX ούτε 1!!! (μπορεί να τα λέω και ανάποδα το TX με το RX) και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με τεράστια pings. Oπότε μέχρι την αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος έχω κλειστό το BGP και στις 2 πλευρές. Την Κυριακή 28 του μήνα θα πάω πάνω ΑΝ είναι καλός καιρός και βρω παρέα φυσικά κατά τις 10 το πρωί, αν θέλει κανείς να κάνουμε και καμιά άλλη δουλιτσα ας μου πει. Τώρα δεν βρήκα κανέναν εθελοντή για σήμερα δυστυχώς!  :: (((((( κάτι φιλαράκια ήθελαν και μόλις ειπα 2 χλμ ποδαράτο ακόμα τους ψάχνω!!! σημείωση ότι ήδη μάλλον την έπαθα που πήγα με το αμάξι επάνω! και οι 4 τροχοί θέλουν ζυγοστάθμιση! ευτυχως δεν είναι πολύ! και μια φωτο από χτες βράδυ που είχα και όμορφο φωτισμό! περίμενα λυκάνθρωπους μα δεν φάνηκαν!!!  :: pppp

----------


## john70

Γενικά κάτι στραβό παίζει εκεί . Και το λίνκ με την Πάρνηθα κάνει κάποια κουφά ! Θα πρέπει να ρίξουμε μια ματιά .Ίσως Τετάρτη μεσημέρι να έχω ένα κενό και να κατέβω μια βόλτα (θα είμαι Αγ. Μαρίνα ήδη) Μπορεί κανείς ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς μακάρι να μπορούσα αλλά δουλεύω μέχρι τις 15:00 και μέχρι να πάω σπίτι και να πάω και Μαραθώνα καλές 5, και το Σάββατο που πήγα εξοχικό μεχρι να φτάσω εκεί άρχισε να νυχτώνει! Κυριακή πρωί αν μπορεί κανείς κανένα πρόβλημα (αρκεί να μην βρέχει!).

----------


## geioa

δυστυχος αυτο το ΣΚ χαθηκε μια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια για κλεισουν δουλειες επανω στο βουνο μιας και ο καιρος ηταν αψογος.
εγω ειμαι ακομα αρρωστος και δεν μπορεσα να βοηθησω. ειναι κατι που το θελω ουτος η αλλος παρα πολυ (περα απο τις δικες μου δουλειες).
να ρωτησω κατι. μετα τη δυση του ηλιου ειναι εφικτο να κανει κανεις δουλεια! δεν εννοω να παει κανεις μετα απο BAR-οτσαρκα αλλα κατα τις 19.00 μετα απο τις δουλειες μας. εχω επισκεφτει το χωρο αλλα ηταν μεσημερι και δεν υπηρχε προβλημα με το φως. υπαρχει δυνατοτητα φωτισμου εκει. εαν ναι με δικες μας λαμπες κλπ.
το λεω μπας και κανονιζαμε καμια βραδινη εξορμηση. τωρα θα μου πει κανεις, δεν μπορουμε να βρεθουμε ΣΚ, καθημερινη θα γινει!!! (any way)

----------


## Nikiforos

Κοίτα στο δωμάτιο μέσα μπορείς αλλά να ανέβει κάποιος στον ιστό τόσο ψηλά χωρίς κανονικό φωτισμό? το θεωρώ επικύνδυνο! και φυσικά όπως είπαμε πρέπει να υπάρχει μέσο να μπορεί να πάει τέρμα πάνω, δεν γίνεται να περπατάμε μέσα στο σκοτάδι, αν και μου έχουν λείψει οι νυχτερινές ασκήσεις του στρατού! με καλή παρέα δεν θα με χάλαγε νυχτερινό περπάτημα 2χλμ! αλλά στον ιστό δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να γίνει δουλειά! εκτός αν έχουμε μπαλαντέζες, προβολείς κτλ, αλλά δεν θα το διακυνδύνευα, δεν ξέρουμε και τι ζωντανά έχει εκεί πάνω βραδιάτικα! μη μας φάνε οι λύκοι και οι νυχτερίδες!  :: ppp

----------


## john70

Αν κατέβω, έχω όλα τα σχετικά στο αμάξι για την βραδινή εργασία. Το θέμα είναι να μπορεί ακόμα ένας. Και φυσικά φτάνουμε με το αμάξι μέχρι την βάση του πυλώνα.

----------


## geioa

καταλαβαινω τα προβληματα που υπαρχουν σχετικα με την νυχτερινη εργασια.
το ειπα μονο απο την εξης αποψη,
εγω το επομενο ΣΚ δεν μπορω λογο υποχρεωσεων.
το μεθ' επομενο ΠΣΚ 3,4,5 δεκεμβρη (αν και μπορει να δουλευω κυριακη) οπως και να εχει θα βρω χρονο για να κατεβω κατω για να στησω στον ιστο το board (που το εχω ηδη στειλει κατω) και να κοψω-ραψω καλωδια, πιατα κλπ (ηταν κατι που θα το ειχα κανει αυτο το ΣΚ αλλα δυστυχώς κρεβατώθηκα).
θα εχω και το NIVA το γνωριζω απο τωρα μιας και ο ιδιοκτητης θα ειναι στα εξωτερικα....
εκεινο το ΠΣΚ απο μεριας μου ειμαι διαθεσιμος για οποιαδηποτε δουλεια στο βουνο.

τωρα την απογευματο-βραδυνη εξορμηση την ειπα μιας και εαν καταφερουμε να συντονιστουμε δεν θα χρειαζοταν να περιμεναμε 2 εβδομαδες (εαν τοτε ειναι καποιος απο εσας διαθεσιμος).
οχι τιποτε αλλο αλλα το ακουσμα του δεκεμβρη και μονο σε παει σε τιποτα κακοκαιριες κλπ. δεν ξερω ποσο ακομα θα μας κανει τα χατιρια ο καιρος....
αυτα....

----------


## Nikiforos

Για Δεκέμβριο δε νομίζω να κρατησει τόσο πολύ ο καλός καιρός! ήδη λένε για βροχές από αύριο και δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει το Σαββατοκύριακο! θα πήγαινα μόνος μου αλλά χρειάζεται 2ο άτομο για να κεντράρω μετά, άσε που δεν είναι καλή ιδέα κάποιος να ανεβαίνει σε τέτοιον ιστό μόνος του χωρίς να υπάρχει 2ο άτομο! μπορεί πχ να θες κάτι από κάτω που λέει ο λόγος κτλ. Θα δω μήπως βρω κανέναν φίλο μου άσχετο με το awmn έστω, αλλά όλοι θέλουν το αμάξι να πηγαίνει απέξω! μη περπατήσουν και λίγο! ΕΛΕΟΣ δλδ! το λέω επειδή είχα 2 άτομα βρει άσχετους με το AWMN (αν και θέλουν να μπουν πελάτες) και μολις το έμαθαν αυτό πήραν δρόμο! ουτε λόγος να πάνε με τα πόδια!

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά θέλει κανείς άλλος να ανεβούμε την Κυριακή το πρωί κατά τις 10 στον ΑηΣτράτη? εγώ το Σάββατο θα κεντράρω ξανά το δικό μου link και την Κυριακή θα ανέβω επάνω αν είναι οκ ο καιρός πάντα (μάλλον θα είναι) με τον Ακη και θα φτιάξουμε το καλωδιο μου δλδ θα αλλάξουμε τα βύσματα από βιδωτά σε πρεσαριστά και ξανά κεντράρισμα και από εδώ και ας ελπίσουμε να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς άλλος μου λέει, γιατί μάλλον δεν θα μπορώ το μεθεπόμενο weekend.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα κέντραρα ξανά το link μου με τον ΑηΣτράτη με την βοήθεια του Myth και πάλι είχα 20db διαφορά στο σήμα, όμως τελικά όπως λέμε παντού υπάρχει ένας Μύθος (myth power) βρήκε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στην υποδοχή της CM9!!! δλδ ειχα το pigtail στο antenna b!!! έτσι το άλλαξα στο ΜΤ μου και στην παρακάτω φωτο θα δείτε τα αποτελέσματα! αφού μειώθηκε η ισχύς σε κανονικά επίπεδα, τα απαιτούμενα rates και άνοιξε επιτέλους και το BGP μου! έτσι ούτε το καλώδιο επάνω δεν έχω φτιάξει λάθος (πάλι καλά), αλλά ούτε και χρειάζεται να πάω αύριο! εμ γιαυτό λέμε να πίνουμε μπύρες Μύθος!  :: 



http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x...g?t=1290875209

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα,

Καλος ερχοντων των πραγματων και χωρις να λεω πολλες κουβεντες, μιας και όταν το κανω τιποτε δεν μου παει όπως το σχεδιαζα, το ΣΚ που μας ερχετε θα κατεβω στο μαραθωνα για να κουμπωσω τον εξοπλισμό στον ιστο και να τον κανω να εκπεμπει προς το βουνο (τωρα που βρηκα χρονο να παω εχουν πει για πτωση της θερμοκρασιας....!!!!).
Αυτό που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω είναι το εχει κανεις εικονα για το τι κατασταση υπαρχει στο ιστο του βουνου. Υπαρχει καποια ελευθερη θεση που θα μπορουσα να κουμπωσω το δικο μου πιατο ?
Το ρωταω αυτό μιας και σκέφτομαι ότι ισως θα επρεπε να ξεκινησω πρωτα από την εγκατασταση του εξοπλισμου στο βουνο για να προβαλω τιποτα πραγματα από σιδεραδες κλπ το σαββατο που θα είναι ακομη ανοιχτα τα μαστορια της περιοχης μηπως και καταφερω στο περας του ΣΚ να ανεβει το link.

Εάν εχει κανεις ιδεα ας μου πει. 
Υ.Γ. μιας και εχω κανονισει να εχω το αυτοκινητο για το βουνο θα φροντισω να παω από αυτό το ΣΚ επανω πιατα καλωδια κλπ ασχετα με το εάν θα γινει δουλεια.
Οποιος εχει καποια εκκρεμότητα μπορει να μου το πει….

----------


## denlinux

το σαββατο θα ειμαι ελευθερος...Οποιος χρειάζεται βοήθεια μπορεί να μου το πει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτοιμο το link της Πάρνηθας καθώς ενώ έχει συνδεθεί έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και δεν περνάει αρκετό traffic για να μας καλύψει οπότε είναι down το BGP. Το δικό μου link και του 7bpm-2 παίζουν κανονικά. Η βάση που υπάρχει ελεύθερη όπως φαίνεται εδώ : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36554&page=6 δεν κάνει για να μπει πιάτο προς Μαραθώνα παρά μόνο για Σχοινιά και Σούλι γιατί είναι από την πισω πλευρά του ιστού και το πιάτο δεν μπορεί να πάρει τόσο μεγάλη κλίση και μάλλον θα έβρισκε και στο δικό μου. Επίσης την έχω ήδη κανονίσει για link με τον Sbolis-5. Οπότε πρέπει να φτιάξεις 2 βάσεις σαν αυτές που έχω δείξει εδώ μέσα. Δεν ειναι ανάγκη να γίνουν τόσο μεγάλες σαν τις δικές μου. Να πω πως ο ιστός σε αυτό το ύψος (που είναι οι βάσεις μου) έχει 18cm πάχος και το ύψος από σκαλοπάτι σε σκαλοπάτι δλδ το κάτω μέρος της μιας πλευράς μέχρι το πάνω της άλλης είναι 24cm, εγώ είχα λαμαρίνες 35cm γιαυτο τις έκοψα σε σχημα U. Προσοχή μη γίνουν λάθη όποιος κόψει λαμαρίνες. Δυστυχώς το Weekend θα έχει τσουχτερό κρύο εκεί πάνω. Εγώ Σάββατα δουλεύω και όταν πάω Μαραθώνα έχει σχεδόν νυχτώσει και Κυριακή εκτός ότι έχω δουλειές να κάνω είμαι και κρυωμένος καιρό τώρα και πρέπει να προσέξω. Για το weekend προβλέπεται αν δεν λένε ιστορίες 1 - 6 βαθμούς!! στον Μαραθώνα. Εκτός τις λαμαρίνες και τις βάσεις, θες και pigtail, cm9, feeder, πιατο 80αρι με καλή και διπλή στήριξη από πίσω, καλώδιο κοντά στα 10μετρα και 2 βύσματα Ntype Male βιδωτά ή πρεσσαριστά. Για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες κτλ όσον αφορά τον κόμβο στείλε PM στον Σταύρο (7bpm-2).

----------


## john70

Απο την Πλευρά της Πάρνηθας όλα είναι οκ , κάτι παίζει μάλλον με το Pc στον Άι Στράτη .

----------


## Nikiforos

να κανονισουμε οσοι μπορουμε μαζί καμια Κυριακή πρωι να παμε να κάνουμε δουλιτσες να είναι οκ ο καιρός (να μην βρέχει έστω) αλλα να γινουν οργανωμενα δλδ αλλαγή μητρικής, να μπει το UPS να βγει και κανένα άλλο link αν γίνεται και αυτό, να μην τρέχουμε κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, γιατί τωρα θα μας την κάνει ο καιρός σιγα σιγά και μετά θα περιμένουμε την Ανοιξη! όσο για το pc από την αρχή το είχα καταλάβει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτό! αφού έχανε την ip του! ενώ τα links ήταν συνδεδεμένα! μάλλον δλδ έχανε την ethernet στην ουσία! τώρα για το link της Παρνηθας μπορεί να φταίει η cm9 όπως και με τα νούμερα που εκανε αρχικά στο δικό μου! αλλά εμένα για την διαφορά στο σήμα έφταιγε ότι είχα βαλει το pigtail στο antenna b!!! μπερδευτηκα που έχω γυρισει στο κουτί μου ανάποδα το RB433AH.

----------


## geioa

απο εξοπλισμο εχω μαζεψει τα παντα. pigtail, LMR400, 2 n-type male, R52. μενει να παρω τα 2 πιατα και 2 feeder.
αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι το υψος που πρεπει να μπει το πιατο. πρεπει να μπει τοσο ψιλα! 10 μετρα ειναι πολλα και κριμα η απώλεια που θα εχει. δεν μπορει να φτιαχτει η βαση για να μπει πιο κατω ? απο την φωτο φενετε οτι μπορει να μπει 2 σκαλοπατια πιο κατω!
απο εκει και περα το μονο που πρεπει να μελετισω ειναι το θεμα της βασης του πιατου. πρεπει να βρω 2 βασης τοιχου και βεβαια το κομματι που θα τα κολισω επανω και τις ντιζες.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! στο σημείο που έχω το δικό μου είναι 18cm το πάχος του ιστού! όσο πας ποιό κάτω η διάμετρος μεγαλώνει! μπορούσα να πάω και ποιό κάτω αλλά στο ύψος αυτό είναι καλά για καλύτερη οπτική, αν θες μπορείς να πας και ποιό κάτω αλλά δεν ξέρουμε τι πάχος έχει εκεί ο ιστός! θέλει σωστούς υπολογισμούς για να μην τρέχεις συνέχεια πάνω-κάτω όπως την έπαθα και εγώ. Είπαμε η λαμαρίνα να είναι πολύ χοντρή! εμένα είναι πάχους 0.5cm! και γαλβανισμένη πάντα, ντίζες Μ10 και τα παξιμάδια σε αυτές είναι 17αρια, το μήκος τους ανάλογα με το πάχος του ιστού στο σημείο που θα βάλεις τις βάσεις σου! στο σπίτι σου τι έχεις? RB 433?
Ξέχασα να πω ότι στο δικό μου χρειάστηκε 7,5 μέτρα καλώδιο. Οσο για τις απώλειες με τέτοιες αποστάσεις που είμαστε και με την οπτική που έχουμε ειναι καλά τα σήματα οπότε και λιγάκι παραπάνω απώλειες από τα μηκη του καλωδίου δεν μας ενοχλεί καθόλου.

----------


## geioa

Καλημερα και από εμενα.
Αρχικα να σου πω ότι στο σπιτι εχω ένα 433 όπως λες. τωρα σε σχεση με το ότι εσυ χρειαστηκες 7,5 μετρα καλωδιο σημαίνει ότι εγω παω για τα 10μ πραγμα που θα ηθελα να αποφυγω.
Θα κατσω και θα φτιαξω μια κατασκευη όπως την εχεις περιγραψει και την άλλη μερια της βασης ισως την χρησιμοποιησω για ένα φιλο που ψήνετε να μπει στο δικτυο και εχει εξοχικο και αυτος κατω.
Τωρα, για να παω πιο κατω από εσενα εχω το εξης ερωτημα. Αλλαζει η διαμετρος του ιστου αλλα παραμενει η ιδια αποσταση μεταξυ των σκαλωπατιων, η αλλαζει και η αποσταση των σκαλοπατιων ?
Στην α’ περιπτωση πρεπει απλα να υπολογισω το μεγεθος της λαμαρινας που δεν με πειραζει και ιδιαιτερα μιας και μπορω να την κανω 30χ30 και επανω στο βουνο ανεβαινω με τροχο και το κοβο επι τοπου στη διασταση που θελω. Στη β’ περιπτωση είναι πιο πολυπλοκο μιας και θα εχω να υπολογισω και την αποσταση των σκαλοπατιων.
Αυτό θα συμαινει ότι θα πρεπει να ανεβω στο βουνο να παρω μετρα και μετα να κατεβω σε σιδερά για να βρω την κατάλληλη λαμαρινα.
Οποτε σε αυτή την περιπτωση πρεπει να πρεπει να ανεβω το σαββατο πρωι πρωι να μετρησω και μετα κατω για τα υπολοιπα …..

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα, χωράει άνετα κάτω από τις δικες μου βάσεις άλλο ένα ζευγάρι, πιστεύω εκεί θα θες κανά 6αρι μέτρα καλώδιο. Υπόψην οι βάσεις πρέπει να τοποθετηθούν σαν τις δικές μου παράλληλα με τα σκαλιά δλδ για να μπορεί κάποιος να σκαρφαλώσει ποιό ψηλά, αλλιώς θα εμποδίζουν. Η διάμετρος του ιστού ποιό κάτω δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνάει εκεί που σου λέω τους 25cm. Για τα σκαλοπάτια τώρα η απόσταση που είπα 24cm απ' ότι είδα είναι σε όλα καθώς έχουν ίσες αποστάσεις μεταξύ τους και μετρησα από το κάτω μέρος του αριστερού πλευρού (που είναι κολλημένο το σωληνάκι) μέχρι το πάνω μέρος του άλλου (δεξιού πλευρού). Δες τις φωτος που έχω σηκώσει για να καταλαβεις. Οπότε το ύψος της λαμαρίνας αν είναι 20cm είναι μια χαρά δεν θα βρίσκει στα σκαλιά, εγώ την πάτισα επειδή τις είχα κάνει 30Χ30! για το πλάτος της εξαρτάται το πόσο πάχος έχει ο ιστός στο σημείο που λέμε, πιστεύω πως αν είναι 30cm μια χαρά θα κάνει! και επίσης και ανάλογο μήκος στις ντίζες! εγώ τις είχα κάνει 25cm αυτές και ήταν και μεγάλες! επίσης εκεί πανω θέλει πολύ προσοχή αν κόψει κανεις με τροχο μην πάρει τπτ φωτια και να υπάρχει μαζί πυροσβεστήρας κτλ γιατί εκεί δεν έχει ούτε νερό! τώρα για τον φίλο σου αν θέλει απλά πρόσβαση καλύτερα να κοιτάξει αν πιάνει κανέναν να γίνει πελάτης του αν δεν ενδιαφέρεται για κόμβο, μην πάμε όλοι στο βουνό, γιατί εκεί είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα και αν χαλάσει κάτι θα μένει εκτός δικτύου. Υπόψην ότι αν το AP στα 2,4ghz είναι κοντά μπορεί και μέσα από δέντρα να τον πιάνει! εγω για πολύ καιρό ήμουν πελατης στον 7bpm-2 και είχα ένα κάρο ελιές μπροστά! και δεν είχα πρόβλημα! και μιλάμε για 464μετρα απόσταση με 60αρι πιάτο και feeder 2,4ghz. Για να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι σκανάρουμε πρώτα! 

ΑΑ!! το pc-router (η μητρική δλδ) στο βουνό πρέπει να αλλαχτεί άμεσα πριν βγουν νέα links γιατί μας κάνει νούμερα! με το ζόρι σηκώνει αυτά που έχουμε, ειδικά αν παίζει και η Πάρνηθα! και στον 4απλο υπάρχει ακόμα μια θέση για καρτούλα minipci.

----------


## geioa

σε σχεση με την διασταση που πρεπει να εχει η λαμαρινα, απο οτι καταλαβαινω εαν ειναι 24 σε υψος (απο σκαλι σε σκαλι) και 30χ30 σε πλατος, πρεπει να ειμαι οκ. τι λες για αυτο ???
σε σχεση με την ντιζα δεν ξερω σε τι διασταση βγαινει το κομματι αλλα μπορει να παρω 4 κομματια και αναλογα πρατω.
για τα κοψιματα με τροχο επανω στο βουνο δεν το συζηταω οτι θελει προσοχη. καποια πραγματα εννοουνται και επιβαλωνται.
σε σχεση με τον φιλο μου ειναι προβλημα η κατασταση. εκει που ειναι δεν υπαρχει τιποτε απο awmn. οποτε ο μονος τροπος να μπει και να παρει διτκυο ειναι μονο μεσω του αι στρατη. αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι τις παρουσης ουτος η αλλος.

----------


## Nikiforos

όχι πρέπει να τις κάνεις δλδ 20Χ30 δλδ 20cm ύψος και 30cm πλάτος! αλλά καλύτερα να πας να μετρήσεις στο σημείο που θες!

----------


## john70

Δώστε λίγο προσοχή στα παρακάτω 

Ο ιστός είναι μια κολόνα φωτισμού, αυτό σημαίνει πώς δεν αντέχει σε πλάγια ανεμοπίεση , δηλαδή όταν βάλεις πιάτα πάνω του, και φυσάει, θα ταλαντώνει . 
Καλύτερα να πάτε όσο πιο χαμηλά πάει. 
Σε περίπτωση χιονιού τα σκαλοπάτια θα "χτιστούν" με χιόνι, το οποίο θα γίνει πάγος , και όταν ξεκολίσει , πέφτοντας θα σπάσει ότι βρεί απο κάτω.

Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να μπούνε 4 βάσεις δαπέδου στις 4 γωνίες του isobox και να μπούνε εκεί τα πιατάκια .

Αυτό που είναι απαραίτητο είναι να μπει αντικεραυνική προστασία στην παροχή , και σωστή γείωση .

Το Σάββατο θα είμαι στην πάρνηθα να ρίξω μια τελευταία ματιά πριν το χοντρό χιόνι. Καλό θα είναι να κάνετε και απο εκει μια βόλτα .

----------


## geioa

> το σαββατο θα ειμαι ελευθερος...Οποιος χρειάζεται βοήθεια μπορεί να μου το πει.


και βεβαια η βοηθεια σου πολυτιμη και καλοδεχουμενη  :: 
το σαββατο το πρωι, δεν ξερω ακομα τι ωρα, θα κατεβω κατω. εσυ μενεις κατω, η κατεβαινεις σαββατοκυριακα ?
το ρωταω για να δω που θα μπορουσαμε να βρεθουμε ! εαν θες στειλε κινητο με πμ για να μπορεσουμε να μιλησουμε.
το προγραμμα λεει το εξεις.
το πρωι του σαββατου θα παω να παρω τα πιατα, μιας ακομα δεν καταφερα να τα προμηθευτω και λογο του οτι την παρασκευη το βραδυ εχω οδοντιατρο μενει μονο το σαββατο το πρωι. περνω λοιπον τα πιατα και καρφι μαραθωνα και σε σιδερα για να παρω τις λαμαρινες για τις βασεις. απο εκει και περα αναλογα ξεκιναω η απο το βουνο η απο το σπιτι....




> Το Σάββατο θα είμαι στην πάρνηθα να ρίξω μια τελευταία ματιά πριν το χοντρό χιόνι. Καλό θα είναι να κάνετε και απο εκει μια βόλτα .


οταν λες να κανουμε μια βολτα απο εκει εννοεις για να δουμε μηπως και υπαρχει γενικοτερα καποιο προβλημα.
οπως ειπα θα παω εγω προς τα επανω οποτε οποιος θελει μπορει να μου πει για να μεταβιβασω κατι απο το σημειο.
το τηλεφωνο μου το εχει και ο 7bpm αλλα και ο nikiforos στην περιπτωση που το χρειαστει κανεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το προβλημα που λες με τον αέρα δεν το έχω δει, δλδ τις προηγουμενες μέρες και ειδικά το PSK που φύσαγε τρελά δεν είδα ΚΑΜΙΑ απολυτως απόκλιση του σήματος! πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά στιβαρός ο ιστός και δεν τίθεται τετοιο θέμα! για το χιόνι που λες τα σκαλοπατάκια είναι μικρά σωληνάκια! τι να μείνει επάνω? το περισσότερο χιόνι πέφτει και ότι μείνει και να σκάσει κατι κατω δεν θα γινει καμια ζημιά! αν ήταν έτσι θα γινόντουσαν και αλλου τέτοια! έχει ακουστεί ποτέ τπτ? στο isobox για να γίνουν αυτά που λες θέλει ιστορίες και πατέντες, δεν αξίζει καν τον κοπο ειδικά για εμενα που ήδη έφτιαξα βασεις, και ειναι χαμηλά εκεί, γιαυτό εξάλου έβαλα τις βάσεις ακριβώς ΚΑΤΩ από τα συρματόσχοινα! άσε που η καμπυλοτητα του βουνού δημιουργεί θέμα, είχα δοκιμάσει εγώ αρχικά εκει το πιάτο πίσω από αυτό της Πάρνηθας και είχα θέμα δεν ήταν τόσο καλό όπως τώρα! ίσως να εμπόδιζαν και οι κεραίες του ΟΤΕ που εχει μπροστά απο το δικό μας isobox. Τέλος μην ξεχνάμε ο ιστός έχει καλά και χοντρά πολύ συρματόσχοινα και κρατάνε πολύ καλά απ' ότι είδα.
Φωτος έχω εδώ : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=36554&page=6
Για το πιάτο που είναι τέρμα πανω έχει πει ήδη ο Σταύρος ότι θα μπει χαμηλότερα σε άλλη θέση οπότε δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα με ταλαντώσεις στον ιστό, ειδικά αν είναι κάτω από το σημείο που πιάνουν τα συρματόσχοινα στον ιστό! Οπως και να έχει πιστεύω οι γωνίες του ISOBOX είναι η χειρότερη θέση για τοποθέτηση πιάτων, αδύναμη τελείως έδραση και όχι καλή οπτική στα σημεία τουλάχιστον που θέλουμε εμείς προς Τύμβο Μαραθώνα δλδ.

Καλημέρα! σε περίπτωση που ανέβει κανείς προς τον ΑηΣτράτη δεν είναι καλό να κάνει τον κόπο να αλλάξει την cm9 (στο link της Πάρνηθας) με μια νέα μπας και είναι από εκεί το πρόβλημα και φτιάξει? κρίμα να είναι έτοιμο το link και να μην ανεβάζουμε το BGP για αυτόν τον λόγο!

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα, η ημερα περασε σημερα κανωντας εργασιες στο σπιτι.
αρχικα εφτιαξα τις βασεις για τα πιατα τρεχοντας το πρωι σε σιδερα. οποτε απο υλικα εχω τελειωσει. τοποθετησα στη θεση του το κουτι με του board, εβαλα εστω και προχειρα UTP, εφτιαξα τα πιατα, LMR για το σπιτι κλπ κλπ.
αυριο με το καλο θα κουμπωσω το πιατο στον ιστο μου και καρφι για το βουνο ελπιζωντας οτι θα εχει εστω και λιγο κοψει ο αερας.
εκει βεβαια με περιμενει αρκετη δουλεια. εκτος απο την τοποθετηση των βασεων και του πιατου, να φτιαξω και το καλωδιο.

--αυτο που δεν μου πηγαινει καλα ειναι το board-ακι. μου κανει διαφορα και δεν ξερω εαν ειναι λογο του οτι ακομα δεν εχει ρυθμιστει πληρος (dhcp, adresess, poll).
μπαινω με mac αλλα μετα απο λιγο με πεταει εξω και δεν ξανασυνδεετε και πρεπει να το κανω reboot.
επισης μολις συνδεετε περνενε περιπου 5 '' για να δει τα interface !!! ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο !
Στην αθηνα εχω taratso pc και δεν ξερω καλα πως συμπεριφερονται αυτα !

--και κατι τελευταιο, εαν πανε ολα καλα αυριο και καταφαιρω και προχωρισω στο βουνο τι κανω σε σχεση με το interface moy ?
εννοω σχετικα με την τοποθετησει της R52 στο βουνο. κανω shutdown και την κουμπωνω και μετα παλι up ?

----------


## klarabel

1. To να σε αποσυνδέει μετά απο λίγο δεν ειναι φυσιολογικό, και άσχετα με dhcp, addresses κλπ. Ελεγξε το hardware, καλώδια, κάρτες κλπ. 

2. Εαν έχεις τέτοια προβλήματα στις δοκιμές στο σπίτι, τα ίδια ίσως και περισσότερα να έχεις στο απομεμακρυσμένο σημείο που εκεί μάλιστα δεν είναι εύκολο το "πήγαινε - έλα".]

3. Σε εργασίες στο βουνό καλό είναι να μην είσαι μόνος, σε καμία περίπτωση.

4. Η πρόσβαση εκεί δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολη και πολύ δε περισσότερο με τέτοιο καιρό. Μήπως να το ξανασκεφτόσουν για αύριο ;

----------


## geioa

εκανα καποιες αλλαγες στις καρτες. ειχα μεσα 2 R52, τις αλλαξα διαδοχικα και διαπυστωσα ειχα προβληματα και με τις δυο ξεχωριστα. με την μια λιγο μετα απο την συνδεση με το board εχανε την επικοινωνια και με το αλλο δεν με πετουσε εξω, εμενα μεσα οσοι ωρα ηθελα, αλλα εαν το εκλεινα και μετα απο λιγο προσπαθουσα να ξαναμπω, τοτε δεν μπορουσα.
εβαλα μια 3η καρτα επανω. ολοκαινουρια, την ειχα για το βουνο για να αποφυγω καθε ταλαιπωρια.....
μου κανει και με αυτη τα ιδια !!!! πολλες φορες ενω βλεπει και την MAC αλλα και την ΙΡ του board, το pc εχει παρει κανονικα ΙΡ απο dhcp δεν κανει connect !!
επισης δεν βλεπει απο το winbox loader την mac kai tin IP της ethernet. εαν περιμενω αρκετη ωρα ισως τις δει αλλα και παλι δεν συνδεετε. εαν κανω reboot τοτε μπαινει, αλλα μετα ξεκιναμε παλι απο την αρχη.....
καμια ιδεα....?

----------


## biomecanoid

Γεια,

Κάπως έτσι παρόμοια χαζά έκανε εμενα το taratsopc όταν έβαλα 5 mini pci κάρτες 2x ΑR52 +3ης AR52N + Giga Ethernet (Total: 6 pci cards) και δεν έφτανε το ρεύμα που έβγαζε το PSU (δεν ήταν χαλασμένο απλός όχι τόσο δυνατό όσο έπρεπε), όταν άλλαξα το PSU όλα αυτά τα χαζά έφυγαν. Δοκίμασε μήπως τυχόν συμβαίνει το ίδιο και στην περίπτωση σου.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## geioa

το θεμα ειναι οτι εμενα ειναι 433 και δεν εχει τετοιες απαιτησεις απο ρευμα. μονο εαν εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο η το ιδιο το board. εχω μαζι μου ενα 2ο και θα κανω καποιες δοκιμες. θα το δοκιμασω και χωρις PoE.

το ερρορ που μου βγαζει παντος ειναι το παρακατω σε περιπτωση που γνωριζει κανεις τιποτε περοσσοτερο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! εγώ έχω RB433AH στο εξοχικό και ένα panel με RB411 μέσα και 65μέτρα! UTP με POE και στα 2 δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα απολύτως! αν βάζεις DHCP μάλλον κάτι γίνεται με αυτό! ποτέ δεν το συμπάθησα! πάντα βαζω καρφωτες IP, στο R/B πρέπει να κόψεις subnet, αλλά για τις αρχικές σου δοκιμές μπορεις απλά να μπαίνεις με MAC! αν δεν το κάνει ίσως δεν είναι οκ το UTP σου! τα τροδοφοτικά-POE έρχονται μαζι και αποκλείεται να είναι θέμα ρεύματος! στην περίπτωση που πας στο βουνό να μας ενημερώσεις τι εργασίες έκανες κτλ και προσοχή στον ιστό αλλά στο λέω μόνος σου ΔΕΝ μπορείς και ΔΕΝ πρέπει να κάνεις τπτ! είναι εξαιρετικά επικύνδυνο και θα γλιστράει πολύ! πρέπει και να δεθείς στον ιστό! θα σου συνιστούσα υπομονή να μπορέσει και κανείς άλλος και να μην πας μόνος σου εκει! είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ χωρίς βοήθεια να ανεβάσεις επάνω στον ιστό βάσεις και πιάτο και να τοποθετήσεις! επειδή το έκανα και εγώ ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι! έχουμε αναβατόριο με σχοινιά και τα δένουμε και μόνος σου δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις! 

Να ενημερώσω πως από χτες είχε κλείσει μάλλον το pc του ΑηΣτράτη, το βράδυ συνδέθηκαν τα links ξανά, όμως την ip του 10.71.96.1 δεν την βλέπουμε με τίποτα! έκανα πριν λίγο επανεκκίνηση και πάλι τίποτα! μα τι έγινε???? τα έφτυσε η ethernet? 

Γιώργο να υποθέσω πως δεν ανέβηκες καθόλου εσύ στο βουνό ε? Eπίσης χτες με ενημέρωσαν ότι στα βουνά και στον ΑηΣτράτη δλδ φαίνεται να έχει χιόνια! σήμερα δεν ξέρω τι κάνει!

----------


## geioa

καλημερα nikiforos,
στο βουνο δεν εχω ανεβει ακομη σε 2-3 ωρες θα παω. επανω φενονται ασπρα τα πραγματα. οχι οτι θα εχει 5 μετρα χιονι αλλα εχει πεσει κανονικα.
αντιλαμβανομαι πληρος το οτι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να παει καποιος μονος αλλα και να κανει δουλεια.
θα παω επανω εστω και για να αφησω τα πραγματα, πιατο βασεις, καλωδια. δεν προκειτε να κανω καποια βιαστικη κινηση.
θα παρω μαζι μου μεγαλο σκηνι και μονο εαν δω οτι επανω στον ιστο ειμαι πραγματικα οκ τοτε μονο με την μεθοδο του μοχλου θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω το πιατο. αλλιως τα αφηνω εκει μιας και ειναι μεγαλη ευκαιρια που μπορεσα α) βρηκα το χρονο να ερθω β) να εχω και το αυτοκινητο.
εαν θες την ωρα που θα παω επανω μπορω να σε ππαρω τηλ. να μηλισουμε για το εαν θες καποιες πληροφοριες σχετικα με το taratsopc η οτιδηποτε αλλο.
παω να λυσω ενα προβληματακι που εχω με το U που εχω με τον δικο μου ιστο και πριν φυγω για επανω μιλαμε.
περεμπιπτωντος, εχω αλλαξει τροφοδοτικο και (να μην το ματιασω) παιζει μια χαρα εδω και 1/2 ωρα.
μαλλον αυτο ηταν το προβλημα. ευτυχως που ειχα 2ο !

----------


## Nikiforos

αν θες να πας οκ, αλλά μην δοκιμάσεις να στήσεις κάτι μόνος σου! ειναι ψηλά και θα γλιστράει!!! έχεις έτοιμες τις βάσεις? το κινητό μου το έχεις αν θες κάτι μετά πάρε με τηλ να σου πω. Για να μπει η κάρτα θα κλείσεις το pc πρώτα και πρόσεξε μην ξηλώσεις τπτ και ρίξε μια ματιά στην ethernet γιατί δεν την βλέπω! δες αν έχει κουνηθεί δεν ξέρω πως. Για το RB τι να πω μάλλον έπεσες στην περίπτωση! μη ξεχάσεις να έχεις το δικό σου να εκπέμπει προς το βουνό, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορέσεις μόνος σου να κάνεις κάτι εκεί πάνω. Αν πας θέλω φωτος με χιονια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## geioa

τωρα ξεκιναω να βαλω το πιατι στον ιστο μου. αργιασα λιγο μιας και πηγα σε 2 μαγαζια εδω στη περιοχη για να βρω κατι που ηθελα. ευτυχως εχει βγαλει ηλιο σημερα και η κατασταση ειναι πολυ καλητερη.
τα χιονακια στο βουνο εχουν λιωσει, ετσι τουλαχιστων φενετε απο κατω. το πισω βουνο βεβαια ειναι γεματο.
στην περιπτωση που φτασω στο σημειο να κουμπωσω την καρτα δεν θα χρειαστω user name pass toy router !
pav na synexeisv kai ta leme argotera....

----------


## Nikiforos

Οπως σου ειπα δεν μπορω να κάνω οτιδήποτε μέσα στο router δεν μπαίνει από winbox με τίποτα! ούτε με την ip του, αλλά ούτε και από την ip του link μου! μόνο με mac telnet μπαίνω αλλά από κονσόλα δεν ξέρω να κάνω πολλά πολλά! για να το δεις θα πρέπει να μπεις τοπικα μέσω mac! ότι θες παρε με τηλ να σου πω!

----------


## geioa

μολις γυρισα απο τον Αι Στρατη μετα απο ενα κουραστικο μεν αλλα αποδοτικότατο ΣΚ.
τα πραγματα πηγαν πολυ καλητερα απο οτι περιμενα μιας και καταφερα εκτος απο να στησω τον κομβο στο σπιτι, καταφερα να ολοκληρωσω ολες τις απαιτουμενες εργασιες και στον Αι Στρατη. την εγκατασταση των 2 βασεων για το πιατο (οπως εχει κανει και ο Nikiforos για το δικο του πιατο) κατασκευη και τοποθετηση LMR 400 (επι τοπου μιας απαιτουσε μετρημα πρωτα).
μεταξυ των 2 σημειων εχει γιανει το connect αλλα ακομα πρεπει να γινει φτιαξω το BGP και να κοψω IP για εμενα. δεν τα εκανα εκει μιας και ειχα κλεισει ηδη 4,5 ωρες επανω και ειχα ηδη αρχισει να κουραζομαι και η ημερα προχωρορουσε προς την δυση της. οποτε (για να μην ειμαστε και πλεονέκτες προτίμησα να φυγω και να προγραματισω αλλη μια επισκεψη για την ολοκληρωση αλλα και οτιδηποτε μπορει να χρειαστει.

το κρυο ηταν αρκετο παρολο την ηλιοφανιας που επικρατουσε απο το πρωι.
ο αερας βεβαια ηταν το μεγαλητερο προβλημα μιας και επανω στον ιστο κατα την τοποθετηση των βασεων σου εκανε την ζωη πραγματικα δυσκολη.
βεβαια οπως ειπα και παραπανω ολα πηγα κατ' ευχην οποτε ολα καλα.

να αναφερω και να ευχαριστησω τον 7bpm μιας και για να φτασω στη σημερινη ημερα και τη εγκατασταση του εξοπλησμου πολλες φορες χρειαστηκε να μιλησουμε ΚΑΙ τηλεφωνικα για πολυ χρησιμες συμβουλες για την διαδικασια και την καταστασηπου υπαρχει στο βουνο, καθως επισης και τον nikiforo μιας και για την σημερινη ημερα η on line επικοινωνια ηταν πολυτιμη μιας και οταν χρειαστηκε να μιλησω με το router η συμβολή του ηταν καταλυτικη καθως επισης και οι φωτο που ειχε ανεβασει για την κατασκευη των βασεων.

αυτα, σε λιγο θα ανεβασω φωτο απο την εγκατασταση του εξοπλισμου καθως και 2-3 αποριες που εχω απο την ολοι κατασταση.

στατιστικα κλπ απο το link θα πω αργοτερα με τις αποριες για ειναι μαζεμενα....

----------


## geioa

λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε,
η στοχευση εγινε πρωτα απο τον τυμβο προς το βουνο για να αποφυγω το να παω επανω 2 φορες.
και απο τον τυμβο προς το βουνο αλλα και απο το βουνο προς τον τυμβο εγινε με το ματι οπως ηταν φυσικο...
μαλιστα απο το βουνο προς τον τυμβο εψαξα να εντωπισω πρωτα τον τυμβο με κιάλια και μετα κατα προσέγγιση εγινε η στοχευση.
στήνοντας το πιατο επανω στο βουνο και σκαναροντας προς τα κατω προς μεγαλη μου εκπληξη ειδα οτι με επιανα με -56 (ουτε του παπα,που λενε) οποτε το μονο που εκανα ειναι να το καργαρω σε σφιξιμω και να κατεβω.
το tx power αρχικα το ειχα στο defalt και μετα το εβαλα στπ 10. το σημα δεν αλλαξε, τουλαχιστον οσο το κοιταξα εκεινη την στιγμη.
απο το σπιτι τον ΑιΣτρατη τον επιανα με -69, αρκετα καλο σημα εαν σκεφτεί κανεις την στοχευση που εγινε με το ματι.
δεν ανεβηκα ιστο για καλυτερη στοχευση μιας και εκτος του οτι ειχε πια νυχτωσει, ειχα κουραστει και δεν ελεγε, μην παθουμε και τιποτα στο τελος.... 
το αφησα λοιπον για την επομενη φορα που θα παω κατω για την ολοκληρωση των εργασιων.

--μου εκανε κατι τρελο ομως στο connect απο το σπιτι προς το βουνο το οποιο δεν μπορω να εξηγησω !!!
μολις ειδα στο scan το σημείο του τυμβου ειπα οκ εδω ειμαστε. δεν εκανα connect μιας και ηθελα να αλλαξω το SSID. οποτε βαζω το σωστο SSID και λεω να κανω το connect απο κατω.
απο κατω τωρα, οσο και εαν scan-αρα δεν επιανα τιποτα, εβαζα την ακριβη συχνωτητα αλλα τιποτα, εβαζα απο 5000-6000 αλλα τιποτα, οτι και να εβαζα δεν εβλεπε το σημα. οταν εβαλα το SSID το οποιο θυμωμουν τοτε κατευθείαν κουμπωσε !!!
μετα εαν ξαναεκανα scan παλι δεν εβλεπε τιποτα. εαν έβγαινα απο το scan τοτε παλι κουμπωνε!!! μου το κανει και ενα λινκ που εχω στη αθηνα. γιατι γινετε αυτο ρε παιδια !!!!

το να μην βλεπει τιποτε δηλαδη σε scan και να κουμπωνει το λινκ εαν βαλεις καρφωτα το SSID.

αυτα...

λοιπον ηρθε η ωρα και για τις φωτο απο τον Αι Στρατη.
τωρα που αρχιζει και γεμιζει ο ιστος να διευκρινησω οτι το επανω πιατο ειναι για το link του 7bpm το μεσαιο πιατο ειναι του nikoforou και το κατω ειναι του geioa.

Υ.Γ. nikifore ξεχασα να σου πω οτι απο το feeder σου εχει φυγει το πλαστικο καπακι (η ταπα) απο μπροστά, προφανος και θα το εχει παρει ο αερας. να το ξερεις ωστε στην επομενη βολτα σου να το αντικαταστήσεις




















λιγο πριν φυγω, ειχαν λοιωσει σχεδον ολα τα χιονια. η πισω μερια που ειναι και ο δρομος που ανεβαινουμε, που δεν τον βλεπει ο ηλιος ειχε πολυ περισσοτερο



τα βουνα της ευβοιας γεματα χιωνια



και κατα παραδοση, το ζωο φυλακας του Αι Στρατη αυτη την φορα...

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλειά! οι βάσεις ήρθαν κουτί, πολύ ωραίες και οι φωτογραφίες αν και από κινητό. Για αυτό που ρωτάς τώρα όταν κάνεις scan το link δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο, πρέπει να το κλείσεις για να συνδεθεί. Για το SSID τώρα αν είσαι από κάτω Ap bridge ή bridge και το πάνω client, τότε το client δεν αλλάζει αυτόματα SSID, αν εσύ το αλλάξεις στο AP πρέπει κάποιος να αλλάξει το client αλλιως ΔΕΝ συνδέεται! και φυσικά δεν το βλέπεις επειδή είναι client! δεν εκπέμπει αυτό στην ουσία, οπότε αν από κάτω (στο AP δλδ) έβαζες το SSID που είχες πριν και πάνω τότε συνδέεται! και απ' ότι βλέπω όπως το λέω είναι γιατί είμαι τώρα μέσα και το έχεις client τον Aη Στράτη! στα είπα και χτες στο τηλέφωνο αυτά. Επειδή δεν είναι ενεργό το BGP σου δεν μπαίνεις στο router! αν θες κάτι να μου πεις να στα αλλάξω! για να σκανάρουμε κάποιον πρέπει να είναι από εκει AP bridge ή bridge με client δεν τον βλέπεις καν!!! οπότε τώρα αν κάνεις scan προς Αη Στάτη δεν βλέπεις κανέναν! και εγώ και ο Σταύρος τα έχουμε client του Αη Στράτη!
Για το σήμα τώρα 1ον κέντραρες από κάτω? μάλλον όχι πρέπει να σου γυρίσω τον ΑηΣτράτη σε AP mode, όταν θες να το κάνεις μου λες!
2ον να δεις στην κάρτα σου το pigtail αν είναι στην σωστή υποδοχή (antenna a) αλλιώς αν είναι στο b και στο βουνό στο a, βγάζει διαφορά! εμένα είχε 20db διαφορά για αυτόν τον λόγο! βλέπω εσύ εχεις 10 τώρα. 
3ον από το βουνό κέντραρες? ή το έβαλες και το άφησες αφού είχε ικανοποιητικό σήμα?

Για το feeder που είπες έχω του e-wifi shop αυτό http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/163/Page/46/el/ και έχει διάφανο κολλημένο καπάκι ποιό βαθειά δλδ δεν είναι από πανω όπως αυτά του Nvak και φαίνεται από μακριά λες και δεν έχει τπτ!

----------


## tk2

Καλησπέρα,

Κατ' αρχάς συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλειά που έκανες και το καλό αποτέλεσμα που είχες.

Μία μικρή παρατήρηση για την επόμενη φορά που θα πας πάλι στο βουνό: με έναν τροχό (αν είναι χειμώνας κι έχει υγρασία, άρα δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος φωτιάς) ή με σιδεροπρίονο (αν είναι καλοκαίρι) να κόψεις τα περισσευούμενα κομμάτια των ντιζών που χρησιμοποίησηες.
Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα, και εμποδίζουν το σκαρφάλωμα σε ψηλότερο σημείο του ιστού, και κινδυνεύει να γδαρθεί/σχισθεί κανένας ελαφρώς απρόσεχτος, όπως ανεβαίνει ή κατεβαίνει. ( Δεν ξεχνάμε: πρώτα η ασφάλεια! )

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Nikiforos

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις δικές μου στις ακριβώς από πάνω βάσεις, αλλά να δούμε πότε θα αξιωθούμε να το κάνουμε! αν και με τον τροχό το θεωρώ δύσκολο με το ένα χέρι να προσπαθείς να κρατηθείς στον ιστό και με το άλλο χέρι στον τροχό, με σιδηροπρίονο μάλλον ποιό εύκολο. Θα το έχουμε στα υπόψην. Γιώργο δεν έβαλες όμως διπλά παξιμάδια για κόντρα! αν ξαναπάς μην το παραλείψεις, μην τυχόν και λασκάρουν αυτά με τους τρελούς αέριδες εκεί πάνω!

----------


## geioa

οι ντιζες θελουν κοψιμο οχι μονο λογο του οτι εμποδιζουν καποιον στο να ανεβει και στο να κατεβει, πολλες φορες και εμενα με εμποδισε λογο του χοντρου μπουφαν που φορουσα για το κρυο, αλλα και γιατι μπορει κανεις να μπερδευτει και να πατησει εκει για να ανεβει πιο ψηλα. οι ντιζες αντεχουν παρα πολυ μεγαλη δυναμη σε καθετη κατευθυνση, κατα μηκος δηλαδη, αλλα δεν κρταταν καθολου σε παραλληλη δυναμη. εαν δηλαδη την πατισει κανεις θα δει οτι λυγιζει σχετικα ευκολα.
ηθελα να τις κοψω και εγω, αλλα παρολο που ειχα τροχο μαζι μου για τις εκοψα εκει, δεν επιχυρισα να ανεβασω τον τροχο εκει πανω με τις συνθυκες που επικρατουσαν.

-για το pigtail, το εχω βαλει στo main. ekei ειναι το defult απο οσο γνωριζω. εαν θες να το βαλεις σην αλλη υποδοχη πρεπει να κανεις την αλλαγη απο την καρτα.

-την στοχευση την εκανα με το ματι. μολις εκανα scan και ειδα οτι βλεπω τον τυμβο με -59, ειπα "κουκλα το σημα παω και καργαρω". επανω ομως ειχα βαλει ενα U στη βαση και χρειαστικε να βαλω αλλο ενα. για να το κανω αυτο, μιας και δεν το ειχα υπολογισει. επρεπε να ανεβασω 5 ποντουε παραπανω το πιατο. ισως εκει μου εφυγε λιγο η στοχευση.

-για το προβλημα στο scan kai για να μην μπερδευωμαστε να περιγραψω το προβλημα που εχω στην αθηνα που ειναι και πιο χαρακτηριστικο. εχω λινκ με τον titana 8221. εγω ειμαι σε station και αυτος AP bridge και εκπεμπουμε σε 5420. καποιες φορες κανω εγω scan χωρις να εχω βαλει SSID αλλα ουτε και συχνότητα και δεν τον πιανω.
μετα σκαναρω παλι χωρις SSID αλλα με συχνότητα 5420 και παλι δεν τον πιανω.
μετα σκαναρω ΚΑΙ με το SSID και παλι δεν το πιανω !!!!!
(εδω δωστε βασει) αφου δεν εχω πιασει τιποτε κλεινω το scan, παταω aply και βλεπω το λινκ να κανει *R* !!!!

ε! πες μου εσυ τη γινετε !

κατα τα αλλα θελει αλλη μια (τουλαχιστον) επισκεψει στο χωρο για να ανεβει καλα το λινκ μιας και θελει καλυτερες στοχευσεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

Για αυτά που αναφέρεις για το scan και το AP κτλ στα εξήγησα στο τηλ πιστεύω πως τα κατάλαβες τώρα. Για την υποδοχή στην καρτα δεν είναι ανάγκη να αλλάξει από εκεί αν είναι λάθος! αλλάζει και μέσα απο το μικροτικ από τα wireless tables - interfaces και στην καρτέλα Wireless εκεί λέει κάτω χαμηλά antenna mode, από εδώ διαλέγουμε a ή b, εγώ από εδώ το άλλαξα!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! να ενημερώσω πως το link της Πάρνηθας παίζει μια χαρά απ 'οτι φαινεται τουλάχιστον σαν δρομολόγηση, από όγκο δεδομένων δεν ξέρω τι κάνει, τα links του geioa και 7bpm-2 είναι κάτω για άγνωστο λόγο αλλά βλέπω στα σκαν που έκανα γιατί τα έχετε από κάτω AP πολύ μεγάλα σηματα -90 με -92 δεν ξέρω τι έχει γίνει. Πάντως το ότι λέει στα logs failed to connect, authentication timeout σίγουρα είναι λόγω των μεγάλων σηματων. Παραθέτω και ένα traceroute από Αθήνα προς εξοχικό.

traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.560 ms 0.540 ms 0.537 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn (10.2.234.81) 11.102 ms 11.098 ms 11.096 ms
3 gw-noolis.lp17.awmn (10.42.69.241) 12.956 ms 12.956 ms 12.952 ms
4 gw-lp17.jb172.awmn (10.42.69.245) 13.943 ms 13.937 ms 13.937 ms
5 10.22.11.210 (10.22.11.210) 15.379 ms 15.373 ms 15.373 ms
6 gw-extra.aistratis.awmn (10.71.96.254) 16.663 ms 14.805 ms 15.531 ms
7 ns0.nikis.ns.awmn (10.71.99.1) 16.717 ms 7.681 ms 8.217 ms

Αν μπορείτε φτιάχτε και το DNS στο 10.22.11.210

----------


## 7bpm

Με 18 για CCQ δεν ειναι καθουλα καλα το λινκ με Παρνηθα. Ουτε 2 Mbps δεν βγαζει. 

Please μην ανοιγεις το BGP, καταστρεφουμε την δρομολογηση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σταύρο δεν το άνοιξα εγώ!!!! δεν έχω ακουμπήσει τίποτα! δεν ξέρω ποιος το άνοιξε! ήθελα να στο πω σε SMS αλλά το έγραψα εδώ τελικά! αν ειναι κλείστο! με τόσα connect/disconnect εκεί μέσα δεν είδα logs να δω ποιος το άνοιξε!

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα, βλεπω και εγω οτι το λινκ απο το βουνο εχει χαλασει. μου κανει πολυ εντυπωση το πως εχει χαλασει τοσο πολυ μιας και μια ημερα πριν ηταν σε πολυ καλο επιπεδο. αυτο που πιστευω οτι εχει συμβει ειναι το οτι συνηθισμένος απο τα λινκ στη αθηνα που εαν συμβει κατι εχεις διπλα τα πιατα χωρις να το καταλαβω δεν τα έσφιξα οσο επρεπε....
οποτε στην επομενη βολτα προς τα εκει θα πρεπει να δω και αυτο

----------


## JB172

> traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.560 ms 0.540 ms 0.537 ms
> 2 gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn (10.2.234.81) 11.102 ms 11.098 ms 11.096 ms
> 3 gw-noolis.lp17.awmn (10.42.69.241) 12.956 ms 12.956 ms 12.952 ms
> 4 gw-lp17.jb172.awmn (10.42.69.245) 13.943 ms 13.937 ms 13.937 ms
> 5 10.22.11.210 (10.22.11.210) 15.379 ms 15.373 ms 15.373 ms
> 6 gw-extra.aistratis.awmn (10.71.96.254) 16.663 ms 14.805 ms 15.531 ms
> 7 ns0.nikis.ns.awmn (10.71.99.1) 16.717 ms 7.681 ms 8.217 ms
> 
> Αν μπορείτε φτιάχτε και το DNS στο 10.22.11.210


Done.

----------


## Nikiforos

Thanks! όμως έχουμε κλειστό το BGP με το link της Πάρνηθας για να διορθωθεί. Επίσης τα 2 links που θέλουν κεντράρισμα είναι disable οι κάρτες wlan μέχρι να φτιαχτούν τα σήματα για να μη έχει πρόβλημα το router, γίνεται και ο χαμός στα logs! Οταν μπορείτε να ασχοληθείτε κάντε τις ξανά enable.

----------


## geioa

κατι που εχω ξεχασει να αναφερω σε σχεση με τον ιστο στον Αι Στρατη ειναι οτι ετσι οπως ειδα τον ειδα, πιστευω οτι θα μπορουσαν οι βασεις να γυρισουν ενα κλικ πιο δεξια (συμφωνα με την φορα του ρολογιου) στο 6γωνο του ιστου. ετσι νομιζω οτι και δεν θα εμποδιζει στην αναβαση αλλα θα μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε περισσοτερα πιατα προς την περιοχη του τυμβου, πραγμα που τωρα δεν γινετε....
ας το εχουμε στα υπ' οψην την επομενη φορα που θα παμε, γιατι ισως καποια στιγμη μας φανει χρησιμω....

----------


## Nikiforos

Οι βάσεις στον ιστό πρέπει να ειναι παράλληλα με τα σκαλοπάτια! (οι προεκτάσεις δλδ για τα πιατα) αλλιως εμποδιζουν στο να ανεβει κανεις επανω!!! Εξαλου ηδη έχουμε 3 για την περιοχή του τυμβου! Οι απο πίσω βάσεις κάνουν για σχοινιά, Σούλι και απο την άλλη για θρακομακεδόνες, Μαραθώνα χωριό, Βαρνάβα ή Καπανδρίτι.
Αλήθεια υπάρχει περίπτωση να βλέπει Στύρα Ευβοίας? μπα ε?

----------


## geioa

σε πρωινο ελεγχο που εκανα στο λινκ ειδα οτι το λινκ που προν απο τρεις μερες ηταν down, σημερα ηταν up και μαλιστα οχι με οριακο σημα -92 δηλαδη που ηταν πριν, αλλα με -70 απο το βουνο προς τα κατω !! τωρα το τι μπορει να συμβαινει και υπαρχουν αυτες οι διακιμανσεις δεν ξερω. το να κουναει ο αερας το πιατο που ισως δεν το εχω σφυξει καλα μου φαινετε τραβιγμενω μιας και καλα να το κουναει αλλα να το κανει με τετοιο τροπο που να στοχευετε κιολας !!!!
απο εκει και περα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να υποθεσω...και μια ιδεα ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Τα είδα και εγώ νόμιζα ότι κέντραρες εσυ από τον Μαραθώνα από το σπίτι σου! εννοείς δλδ μόνο του άλλαξε???? LOL!!! σήμερα και χτες δεν έχει και αέρα να πεις οτι κουνάει! δλδ εχει νορμαλ ελαφρυ αεράκι! κουφά πράγματα! στο δικό μου παντως δεν εχει καθόλου διακυμάνσεις σήματος αλλα ουτε στο link της Πάρνηθας όσο είδα.

----------


## geioa

μα γιαυτο εχω παραξενευτει και εγω !!! ειναι σαν πηγε καποιος και να εκανε στοχευση !
πολυ περιεργο πραγματικα....

----------


## 7bpm

Ίσως να έχει πάρει νερά κανά καλώδιο ή κανά feeder και τώρα στέγνωσε.

----------


## geioa

Καλημερα,
Εχτες με μια πολύ γρηγορη επισκεψη στο σπιτι στον τυμβο ρύθμισα το BGP και από το σπιτι αλλα και από το βουνο οποτε το σπιτι μπηκε κανονικα στο δικτυο.
Βεβαια την ψιλοπατησα μιας και οι ΙΡ’S που εκοψα ηταν από το δικο μου subnet, οποτε παρολο που εφτιαξα IP Adresses στο σπιτι και εκανα ping στην δικη μου IP στο βουνο δεν μπορουσε να γινει τιποτε παραπανω μιας και επρεπε να μπει και BGP. Ας είναι καλα βεβαια το awmn freespot του 7bpm-2 οπου με μια επισκεψη από κατω μου εδωσε την δυνατοτητα να διωρθωσω το ότι δεν ειχα φτιαξει το BGP από αθηνα.
(εχω βεβαια την απορια γιατι το freespot με αφησε να μπω στο awmn, μιας και το δικο μου στην αθηνα δεν επιτρεπει την προσβαση στο awmn. θα το ποσταρω στη σωστην ενωτητα και οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει....)
Ετσι λοιπον τωρα που είναι στο δικτυο και εχω προσβαση από αθηνα μπορω όλα τα υπολοιπα, VPN κλπ να τα κανω χωρις να χρειαζετε να παω κατω…

Εκανα και μια καλυτερη στοχευση από το σπιτι προς το βουνο, οποτε μενει άλλη μια επισκεψη στον Αι Στρατη για να «κλειδωσει» το link.
Οποτε για να μην χαλαρωνουμε κιολας, από εδώ και περα θα κοιταξω να δω εάν είναι δυνατον να βγει άλλο ένα λινκ με καποιον άλλο κομβο. Ετσι όπως είναι η τοπολογια της περιοχης βεβαια μονο μεσω ανατολης θα μπορουσε να βγει κατι. ..
Βλεπωντας και κανοντας…..

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! έχω κλείσει το BGP σου, για άγνωστο λόγο το link σου είναι κάτω! επισης της Πάρνηθας είνα χάλια και βρηκα το BGP ανοιχτο και το έκλεισα! δεν ξέρω ποιός το άνοιξε, αλλά είπαμε αν δεν παίζουν τα links θα κλεινουμε τα BGP γιατί γίνεται χαμός! έχει τωρα ενα κάρο logs επειδή ήταν ανοιχτό το BGP σου και δεν έβρισκε που να συνδεθεί! αν το φτιάξεις ξανά ανοιξέ το!

----------


## geioa

πριν δω το ποστ εδω, προσπαθουσα να συνδεθω με τον τυμβο αλλα δεν μπορουσα...
με τα πολλα καταλαβα οτι εφτεγε το BGP. μπηκα και το ανοιξα και το λινκ λειτουργει κανονικα.
το σημα μαλιστα ειναι -66 και απο τα 2 μερη. τωρα γιατι το λινκ δεν ηταν UP δεν ξερω...μηπως επεσες σε καποιο restart του κομβου !
το ειδες ωρα κλειστω και πηγες και το εκλεισες, η το ειδες κλειστω και το εκλεισες ?

----------


## Nikiforos

μα ήμουν πολυ ωρα μεσα και δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένο!!! εκανα και σκαν και δεν σε επιανα! κουφα πράγματα! μπράβο τώρα παίζει καμπάνα! και nstreme βλέπω ε? αν μπορείς φτιάξε και κανά DNS στο ΜΤ σου να βλέπουμε ονόματα αντί απλά διευθύνσεων ip!

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα.
γιατι το BGP της παρνηθας ειναι κλειστό !
ρωταω μιας και το λινκ δεν ειναι ασχημο !

----------


## Nikiforos

έχει πει ο 7bpm-2 μεχρι να φτιαχτει να μην το ανοίγουμε! αν ειναι οκ και εγιναν εργασίες επισκευής του αν ενημερωθουμε από εδώ και να το ανοιξουμε! παντως οταν ήταν ανοιχτό το BGP στις δοκιμές που έχουν γινει ειχαμε τεραστιες καθυστερήσεις, μου είπαν μάλιστα πως δεν περνούσε κινηση πάνω από 2mbps, γιαυτό και το έκλειναν. Αν είναι οκ να το ανοίξουμε αλλα να μας ενημερώσουν γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω κανένα νεότερο!

----------


## geioa

δεν το λεω για να το ανοιξω.
απλος κανωντας traceroute για να δω τι παιζει σχετικα με τις διαδρομες κλπ, παρατηρησα οτι δεν περναει απο παρνηθα. ετσι λοιπον ρωτησα.
δεν προκειτε να πειραξω κατι μιας και δεν ειναι δικο μου θεμα.
απλος ενημερωνομαι....
εκ περιεργεις παραλο τα καλα Νο του λινκ της παρνηθας γιατι δεν σηνωνει μεγαλο traffic ? εκτος εαν το σημα ηταν πολυ χειροτερο.....

----------


## john70

Πάντως στην πλευρά της Πάρνηθας είναι ΟΚ . Και το άλλο λίνκ απο τον εκεί κόμβο είναι ΟΚ (Όλα αυτά το τελευταίο ΣΚ που είχα πάει εκει και τα είδα .

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! Χρόνια Πολλά! προς ενημέρωση John70 εκανα μόλις τώρα b/w test, το δικό μου link πχ έπιασε RX = 40 mbps και TX = 45 mbps (δεν ξέρω γιατι έχει αυτή την διαφορά) αλλά δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Να φανταστείς και στο άλλο μου link που είναι με πανελάκια 14dbi στα 446 μετρα απόσταση και εκει 45 mbps βγάζω στο b/w test! Το δικό σου έπιασε με τα 1000 ζορια στο TX (send) = 5 mbps με διακυμάνσεις από 0,5 και μέγιστο για λίγο τα 5mbps και στο RX (receive) = 28 με 30 με μέγιστο για λιγάκι τα 38 mbps. Και τα 2 links είναι σε nstreme mode και δεν δικαιολογεί καθόλου τόσο μικρό b/w! αρα υπάρχει σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα κάπου και αφού στο send είναι η μεγάλη διαφορά θα έλεγα μήπως είναι η cm9 στον Αη Στράτη! παλιά είναι ή καινούρια έχει μπει ? γιαυτό και το BGP παραμένει κάτω όπως είπε και ο 7bmp-2 γιατι αλλιώς σερνόμαστε όλοι μαζί με τόσο μικρό b/w αφού αν είναι ανοιχτό περνάμε όλοι σχεδόν από Πάρνηθα! Αν ξαναπάει κανείς επάνω στο βουνό ας έχει μαζί μια cm9 να την αντικαταστήσει να δούμε, εγώ έχω μια και pigtail αλλά Μαραθώνα θα ξαναπάω στις 8 Ιανουαρίου και μπορώ μονο Κυριακή πρωι, αν βρεθεί κανείς με μεταφορικό να ανεβαινει επάνω ας πάμε να την αλλαξουμε αν δεν παει κανεις νωρίτερα, και το pigtail μαζί, μπας και....

Y.Γ Ξέχασα να πω πως μόλις ξεκίνησα το TX b/w test το link συνέχεια έπεφτε!!! ενώ στο RΧ δεν έπεσε καθόλου!

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα και απο εμενα και χρονια πολλα.
το επομενο ΣΚ 1 απο τις 2 ημερες (το πιθανοτερο σαββατο) θα κατεβω μαραθωνα. εαν θελει κανεις να παμε προς το βουνο (θα εχω το αυτοκινητο εαν χρειαστει) μπορει να μου πει να το προγραμματισουμε. αλλιως εαν υπαρχει καρτα pigtail η οτι αλλο μπορουμε να βρεθουμε μεσοβδομαδα για να τα παρω και να παω μονος μου μια βολτα αποι εκει και να τα αλλαξω....

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς το router του ΑηΣτράτη δεν το βλέπω, γιατί προκειμένου να φτιάξω την διαφορά στο b/w test υπέθεσα ότι φταίει που ήταν αυτό το link ίδια συχνότητα με το άλλο link που έχω, έτσι ανεβασα την συχνότητα παραπάνω, πέτυχα καλύτερο σήμα 3-4 db πάνω και καλύτερο SNR, είχα γυρισει σε bridge τον ΑηΣτράτη, πριν ήταν ανάποδα, έτσι το BGP πέφτει συνέχεια! έκανα μερικά restart το router μεσω mac telnet, αλλά μετά από κάποια ωρα τα ίδια! τώρα πηγα να τα γυρισω ανάποδα δλδ το βουνο να είναι station όπως ήταν αρχικά και τώρα το έχασα!!! πριν γινει αυτό για λίγο είδα στο router στο βουνό η συχνότητα να λέει unknown!!! το error που ήταν στο BGP λεει αυτό : HoldTimer expired, subcode =0 και ποιο πριν : received notification.
Geioa, σου έχω στείλει ποσα μυνήματα και σε έχω πάρει πόσες φορες και το κινητό σου ειναι κλειστό!!! μονο εσύ μπορείς να το φτιάξεις αν εισαι Μαραθώνα! τώρα που παει από εμένα κανεις δεν μπορει να το φτιάξει το πρόβλημα και δεν φτανουμε στο βουνό!

----------


## geioa

εχω φαει τα λισακα μου,
δεν εχω κινητο τηλεφωνο απο εχτες το απογευμα. τα επεξε τελειως......και οχι τιπ[οτε αλλο αλλα εχασα και τα τηλεφωνα σας κιολας...
επισης δεν ειμαι μαραθωνα αλλα αθηνα....
στηλε κινητο η σταθερο να μιλησουμε.
εαν εναλλακτικα διευκολύνει και εχεις φορητο μπορεις να πας απο το σπιτι να συνεθεις στο routerboard και να κανεις δουλεια. μονο να μου το πεις να ειδοποιησω μονο.....

----------


## Nikiforos

Σου απανταω με PM! δες το τώρα! έπρεπε πρώτα να συνενοηθώ μαζί σου και μετά να κανω αλλαγες στις συχνότητες, ώστε να είσαι εκει να μπορείς να αλλάξεις κάτι ότι και να γίνει! τωρα μειναμε απέξω από το router και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τπτ! δυστυχώς δεν θα πάω Μαραθώνα τώρα, το weekend 8-9 Iανουαρίου θα ξανακατέβω!

John70 αν μπορείς μπες στο router του ΑηΣτράτη μέσω mac telnet και ριχτου ενα restart γιατί κάτι κόλλησε! μπας και παίξει το link μου να δουμε φως!

----------


## geioa

10.22 μμ. δεν ξερω εαν επενεβει κανεις αλλα εγω απο αθηνα εχω προσβαση μεσο winbox και Αη Στρατη και στο σπιτι....
απλα το αναφερω.....

----------


## Nikiforos

Εντάξει το έφτιαξαν από την Πὰρνηθα, ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## geioa

θα ηθελα να πω μια σκεψη που εχω, περισσοτερο φιλολογικα παρα προταση για υλοποιηση.
με την λογικη οτι οταν θα φτιαχτει το λινκ της παρνηθας ολο το traffic λογο δρομολογησης θα πηγαινει απο εκει, δεν θα ηταν καλυτερο να φτιαχναμε 2 link μεταξυ παρνηθας και Αη Στρατη (+ αλλο ενα δηλαδη) ανεξαρτητα μεταξυ τους (ακομα και στο ρευμα εαν θα ηταν δυνατον) για να μπορουμε να εχουμε την καλυψη της περιοχης στο μεγιστο δυνατον.
βεβαια καταλαβαινω οτι αυτο ουτε της παρουσης ειναι μιας και ακομη δεν δουλευει οπως θα επρεπε το ηδη υπαρχον λινκ αλλα και κατι τετοιο θα απαιτουσε τον 2πλο εξοπλισμο σε παρνηθα και Αη Στρατη. απλος σκεφτομουν οτι ετσι θα λυνοταν μια και εξω το προβλημα των πολλων hops για να ερθει σε αυτο το κομματι της αττικη το σημα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν έχει κάνει νομίζω κανείς κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να κάνουμε backup link με τα ίδια links! αν θέλουμε να περνάει πολύ πράμα σε bandwith αν δεν μας καλύπτει πάμε σε Ν τότε και φυσικά εννοείτε ότι βγάζουμε links προς άλλες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές. Εμείς στον Μαραθώνα όπως έχεις καταλάβει μάλλον ήδη έχουμε κάνει μερικές εναλλακτικές. Πριν λιγο καιρό είχαμε μονο απο netsailor2 (παραλία Μαραθώνα) - dimis7 (ραφήνα) και μετά από τους γνωστούς κόμβους του Υμηττού (Dait και Ymdim). Μετά έχουμε από Νέο Βουτζά με τον Kasparov σε N και παει προς Σπατα, Μαρκόπουλο κτλ, εναλλακτική ποιο μετα από Σχοινια (zaxduke) με τον Dimis7 (ραφήνα) και τώρα έχουμε ΑηΣτρατη - Πάρνηθα που δεν παίζει ακόμα και κοιταμε και για άλλες εναλλακτικές, εγώ προσωπικά σκεφτόμουνα αν έχει κανέναν προς Καπανδρίτι - Βαρνάβα να βγάλουμε τπτ προς τα εκεί, θα δούμε...

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα και καλη χρονια.
απο το μεσημερι του Σαββατου ο κομβος ειναι κλειστος.
γνωριζει κανεις το τι μπορει να εχει συμβει ! εκανε κανεις καποια εργασια για να γωριζει το τι μπορει να εχει συμβει ?

----------


## Nikiforos

όταν πήγες επάνω με τον Σταύρο τι εργασίες κάνατε? είδα ότι έπαιζαν όλα τα links με κλειστό BGP σε αυτό της Πάρνηθας και εδώ και μερικές μέρες από το Σάββατο όπως λες εξαφανίστηκε ο κόμβος! αλλάξατε μητρική τελικά? μπήκε UPS? μπορεί απλά να μην είναι ενεργό στο BIOS να ξεκινάει αυτόματα μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος και αν έγινε διακοπή τότε έμεινε κλειστό το pc μετά!

----------


## 7bpm

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορέσαμε να τα τελειώσουμε όλα την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη που ανεβήκαμε στον Αι Στράτη. Το βασικό ήταν ότι δεν καταφέραμε να αλλάξουμε την mobo, αλλά κάναμε reset την ήδη υπάρχουσα για να ‘καθαρίσουν’ τα IRQs.

Σχετικά με Πάρνηθα, τσεκάραμε με άλλη κάρτα το λινκ που δεν έκανε καμία διάφορα, ξανακεντράραμε το πιάτο αλλά και παλι τίποτα. Για να σιγουρευτούμε αλλάξαμε και το feeder με ένα από τα καινούργια του Nvak (τα κοντά) και τσεκάραμε μπας και έχει πάρει νερά το καλώδιο, αλλά και αυτό ήταν στεγνό.

Γενικώς ότι και να κάναμε με το πιάτο της Πάρνηθας δεν έκανε καμία απολυτός διάφορα στο σήμα. Στα -68 με -70 έπαιζε με default ισχύ και από bandwidth τα ίδια χάλια όπως και πριν. Οπότε μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι από την πλευρά της Πάρνηθας. Να σημειώσω εδώ πως στο bw test το πρόβλημα είναι στο receive από Πάρνηθα. Στέλνει ο Αι Στράτης καμία 20Mbps αλλά λαμβάνει μόνο 2-3 (χωρίς Nstreme)

Το μόνο που σίγουρα διόρθωσε την κατάσταση ήταν το reset στο BIOS και 1-2 αλλαγές στην θέση της PCI ethernet κάρτας και του τετραπλού, ώστε μόνο ένα IRQ να γίνεται shared (της ethernet με την κάρτα γραφικών). Τουλάχιστον τώρα μπορείς και έχεις όλες τις κάρτες enabled και δεν τρώει τα κολλήματα που βλέπαμε παλιά.

Επίσης βάλαμε το UPS, το οποίο δούλευε κανονικά. Ο Netsailor το είχε σετάρει για να ξανα-παίρνει μπρος εάν σβήσει εντελώς και εγώ του είχα κάνει 3-4 κύκλους πλήρης εκφόρτωσης και επαναφόρτισης πριν το βάλουμε στο βουνό. 

Και τελευταίο που καταφέραμε να κάνουμε ήταν ένα καλό κεντράρισμα στο πιάτο του Geioa. Τελικά το σήμα στο λινκ του πήγε στα -43 και officially πλέον είναι το καλύτερο λινκ που έχει ο κόμβος μέχρι στιγμής…!

Τώρα το τι έγινε το Σάββατο και ο κόμβος δεν είναι πλέον up, απλά δεν ξέρω τι να πω.

Λέτε να παρατήσουμε τα PC-router και να τσοντάρουμε όλοι μαζί για κάνα RB433AH ???

----------


## Nikiforos

Λοιπον εγώ προτείνω μετά τον Χειμώνα πάντα για να είναι οκ ο καιρός να ξηλώσουμε από εκει το pc και να τσοντάρουμε από κανά 50-60 ευρώ ο καθένας μας που έχουμε τα links στον ΑηΣτράτη και να παρουμε ένα RB433AH να είμαστε ωραίοι, και εξωτερικό κουτακι να μπει στον ιστό να μειώσουμε και τα μηκη καλωδίων όσο γίνεται. Ο 7bpm-2 εχει ενα 411 για το δικό του link και αν προκυψουν και αλλα links θα πάρουμε και 2ο RB433AH. Φανταζομαι τα έπαιξε ίσως το UPS και έκλεισε το router τι να πω! όποιος ξαναπάει Μαραθωνα και μπορεί να πάει πάνω ας δει τι έγινε! και ρε παιδιά έλεος με το link της Πάρνηθας! μην καταντήσει σαν άλλα που ξέρω φταίει ο ένας φταίει ο άλλος και ποτέ δεν φτιάχνονται! το πρόβλημα είναι σίγουρα από την Παρνηθα αφού στον ΑηΣτράτη αλλάχτηκαν όλα εκτός το καλώδιο που ελέχθηκε για νερα και δεν είχε τπτ και δεν φταίει τίποτα από εδώ, και σύμφωνα με το b/w test από Πάρνηθα είναι το πρόβλημα! έχει αλλαχτεί εκει η cm9 με άλλη? το pigtail? ελεγχος καλωδίου και feeder? κάτι από αυτά είναι! 4 πραγματάκια είναι δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ελεγχθούν. Ο ΑηΣτράτης έγινε για εναλλακτική διαδρομή όχι για να βγαζουμε μεταξύ μας ή με τον εαυτό μας και αυτή πόσο καιρό τωρα είναι παντελώς άχρηστη αφου δεν περνάνε ουτε καν 2-3 mbps! να ξανασηκωθεί το router και να δούμε τι θα γίνει με το λινκ της Πάρνηθας! ελέχθηκαν τα antenna a-b στα pigtails αν είναι στη σωστή θέση? γιατί εμένα αυτό το λάθος έβγαζε 20db διαφορά στο σήμα του ενός άκρου!

----------


## 7bpm

50€ απο εμενα για το 433AH.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εσένα σε εβγαλα έξω επειδή είπες πως έχεις το 411 για το δικό σου link, αλλά αν θες να δωρήσεις οκ!  :: pppp

----------


## geioa

χωρις να θελω να ειμαι αρνητικος για την αγορα ενος 433ΑΗ, θελω να πω οτι δεν το βρισκω και τοσο καλη λυση η για να το θεσω καλητερα, καλο θα ηταν να ηταν η έσχατη λυση και εξηγω αμεσως γιατι !
- ο Αη Στρατης, ειδικα μετα την αποκατασταση του λινκ της παρνηθας θα εχει τοσο συμαντικο ρολο στην περιοχη που περισσοτερο θα παιζει τον ρολο του αναμεταδοτη παρα αυτον του κομβου.
- το traffic που μπορει να αντεξει ενα pc-router δεν εχει καμια σχεση με αυτο ενος 433 οπως ολοι ξερουμε.
- με ενα ελαχιστο κοστος μιας 4απλης υπαρχει ηδη η υποδομη για αλλα 4 λινκ με οτι αυτο συμαινει για την περιοχη και το δικτυο
- επισης (και το συμαντικοτερο) ποσοι κομβοι στο awmn δικοι μας η μη, παιζουν απροβληματιστα στο δικτυο τοσο και τοσο καιρο! δεν μπορουμε να στησουμε εναν τετοιο. προχτες μας εκατσε "στραβη" μιας και "προδόθηκαμε" απο VGA. εαν δεν συνεβαινε αυτο πιθανον να ειχαν τελειωσει τα προβληματα μας.

πιστευω οτι αξιξει να προσπαθησουμε το να ειναι το router se pc για τους παραπανω λογους.

ΥΓ. Σταυρο, μηπως μπορεις να ποσταρεις τον τυπο της VGA που χρειαζομαστε για επανω μηπως και και εχει καποιος αλλος ?
ΥΓ2. αλλιως εναλακτικα θα προσπαθησω να βρω αλλο motherboard με VGA αυτη την φορα. εχω ενα στο σπιτι το οποιο το προοριζα για να σηκώσω καμια υπηρεσια.

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιώργο όλοι μας ξέρουμε τις διαφορές του PC με τα Routerboard, ο Σταύρος στο Μαρουσι ήδη έχει 3 και ο Noolis εδώ απεναντί μου έχει επίσης 3 και πολλοί άλλοι κόμβοι με πολύ traffic! μια χαρά links σηκώνουν και όλα και σε Νstreme mode! δεν έχει πρόβλημα! γιαυτό και ειναι για 3 links και όχι παραπάνω! ΑΡΚΕΙ να είναι το ΑΗ που είναι ποιό γρήγορο αλλά και ακριβότερο από το απλό. Το θετικότερο απο όλα είναι οτι μπορεί να μπει κοντά στα πιάτα και να κοντύνουμε ΠΟΛΥ τα καλώδια και ετσι θα έχουμε λιγότερες απώλειες και καλυτερο σήμα. Επίσης επειδή είναι όλα ποιο μαζεμένα δλδ έχει μονο τις minipci να βγαίνουν είναι δυσκολότερο να προκληθούν προβλήματα ενώ στα pc's είναι συχνότερα! ας πουν και οι αλλοι την γνώμη τους αλλά εγώ προτιμώ Routerboard! ένα τετοιο μάλιστα εβαλα και εγώ στο σπίτι στο εξοχικό όπως θα εχετε δει στις φωτος που ειχα βάλει εδώ.

----------


## geioa

οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες, ολοι ξερουμε τις ευκολιες ενος routerboard.
και εγω για αυτους τους λογους στο σπιτι στο μαραθωνα εβαλα 433ΑΗ και ειμαι και πολυ ηρεμος και χαρουμενος γιατι εαν συμβει οτιδηποτε το μονο που θα κανω ειναι να παρω ενα τηλ και να πω στους δικους μου να το βγαλουν-βαλουν στο ρευμα.
απλος ελεγα οτι εαν μπορουσε καποιος να επιλεξει μεταξυ ενος routerboard και ενος pc (χωρις προβληματα) τι θα επελεγε ? (για τον αη στρατη παντα).

οπως ειπα και πριν δεν ειμαι αντιθετος. εαν αποφασιστει και απο τους αλλους και παρουμε 433 ειμαι και εγω μεσα.
απλος πιστευω οτι αξιζει να προσπαθησουμε να στησουμε ενα pc router λογο του οτι ειναι ιδιαιτερο το σημειο.

παραθετω μια φωτο της μητρικης απο τον αι στρατη, αυτης που δεν μπηκε λογο vga καθος και ενα λινκ.
εαν εχει κανεις καποιο καρτα γραφικων να μας δωση για να σεταριστει καλο θα ηταν.

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/roundu...2r-i865pe.html

----------


## Nikiforos

Βρηκα μια κάρτα από μια μητρική που έχω και καθετε, άλλαξα πυκνωτες αλλα έχει και άλλους φουσκωμενους. Αυτη εδώ είναι : http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?id=108803 αν κάνει να σας την δανείσω να κάνετε δουλειά όταν ειναι, μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να αλλάξω και τους αλλους πυκνωτες στην mobo. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλη καρτα AGP.
Πάντως εγω πιστεύω καλυτερα να βάλουμε RB433AH για τους λογους που είπα και ποιο πριν, σιγουρα το pc είναι ποιό ευέλικτο σε αναβαθμίσεις, αλλά ευκολοτερο είναι να παθει κάτι όμως και έχουμε και τεράστια μήκη καλωδίων!

----------


## 7bpm

Η mobo ειναι MSI 865PE Neo2 MS-6728 (v1) 

Για καρτα γραφικων θελει μια AGP slot 8x/4x at 0.8V (AGP 3.0) or 4x at 1.5V (3.3V is not supported) 

Όσο για τον Αι Στρατη σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερο είναι ένα RB από ένα PC. Όχι μόνο γιατί θα κοντύνουμε τα καλώδια, αλλα και γιατι ειναι πολυ πιο σταθερα, ειδικά σε απομακρυσμένα σημεία σαν το βουνό αυτό. Το 433ΑΗ ειδικα, εχει πολυ καλυτερο pass-through traffic απ' οτι μια απλη motherboard. 

Όσο για το να βάζαμε άλλον έναν 4απλο στο PC για αλλα 4 λινκς, ούτε κατά διάνοια... 8 ασύρματες κάρτες μέσα στο ίδιο κουτί μόνο για παρεμβολές κάνουν.

Το μόνο μείων για τα RBs είναι οτι θελουν εξαιρετική εγκατάσταση. Βεβεα με ενα σωστο IP65 κουτάκι όλα γίνονται.

----------


## Nikiforos

http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/40/Page/26/el/ To RB433AH
http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/98/Page/40/el/ και αυτο είναι το κουτί αλουμινίου που έχω εγώ και είναι πολύ καλό! και μερικές φωτος που τα έχω βάλει εγώ έχω εδώ :
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36554&page=6
Σε όλα συμφωνώ με τον Σταύρο! αν μπουν και πολλοί 4απλοι και καρτες εκει μέσα όχι μόνο θα γινονται παρεμβολες! όλο κάτι θα χαλάει και ποιος θα τρέχει εκει πάνω μετά????

Η κάρτα που έδειξα ποιο πριν στο link είναι pci-e αλλά η δικιά μου ενώ είναι nvidia 6200 είναι AGP 8X. Δεν ξέρω 100% σίγουρα όμως αν κάνει για την μητρική που λέτε!
η μητρική που δούλευα την κάρτα που έχω ειναι αυτή : http://www.gigabyte.com.gr/products/...p-a_ultra.html και φωτο http://www.erenumerique.fr/images/cp.../gigabyte0.jpg
ίδιων προδιαγραφών δεν είναι με αυτήν που έχετε για τον ΑηΣτράτη ?

----------


## geioa

μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε με την καρτα σου αρχικα και βλεπουμε.
κατεβαινωντας απο το βουνο κρατησε την μητρικη ο 7bpm και εγω εχω κατεβασει κατω και ενα κουτι. προς το τελος της εργασιμης εβδομαδος (πεμπτη η παρασκευη) θα κατεβω κατω και θα επιστρεψω πισω την ιδια μερα. το καλυτερο θα ηταν να ερχοταν στα χερια μας η καρτα και να σεταριζοταν η μητρικη και να πηγαιναμε παλι μια βολτα στο βουνο για εγκατασταση. τι λετε μπορουμε να συντονιστούμε ?
να σας πω οτι θα ηταν ευκαιρια εαν αυτο γινοταν μιας και απο το Σαββατο που ερχετε μεχρι την κυριακη της επομενης εβδομαδος θα λοιπό σε αδεια οποτε δεν θα υπαρχει το αυτοκινητο....

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπορεί να κατέβω Μαραθώνα το weekend (απόγευμα Σαββάτου) αν δεν βρέχει. Αν χρειάζεται νωρίτερα μιλαμε τηλεφωνικά και θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.

----------


## geioa

7bpm, εαν το προγραμμα σου, σου επιτρεπει να φτιαξουμε την μητρικη μεσα στην εβδομαδα και να την ανεβασουμε μεχρι την παρασκευη το βραδυ στο βουνο κανονισε με τον νικι να σου δωσει την vga η να κανονίσω εγω μαζι του να την παρω και να την κατεβασω μαραθωνα, μηπως και το καναμε πιο συντομα.
Νικι φανταζομαι σε μια τετοια περιπτωση δεν θα ειχες προβλημα να βρεθεις με καποιον απο εμας καποιο απογευμα για να δωσεις την καρτα ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Πρέπει να μιλήσουμε στο τηλ γιατί ειμαι πνιγμένος αυτές τις μέρες!

----------


## papashark

Εν έτη 2011 υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που προτιμάνε ένα PC από ένα routerboard ?

Ουαου....

Αγαπητέ geioa,

Μιας που είσαι νέο μέλος, να σου πω ότι δεν υπάρχει απροβλημάτιστο PC. Βλέπεις το PC είναι φτιαγμένο για να δουλεύει 8ωρο δίπλα στο γραφείο σου, και όχι χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, με ζέστη, κρύο, υγρασία και χιόνι, 24 ώρες το 24ωρο, 7 ημέρες την εβδομάδα, και πάει λέγοντας, χωρίς να έχει air condition από πάνω να το κρατάει δροσερό.

Η ψήκτρα μαζεύει σκόνη, ο ανεμιστήρας κουράζεται, το vribration χαλάει τις επαφές στις κάρτες, η ζέστη το κάνει να σφυρίζει και να αγκομαχάει μέχρι να κολήσει.

Από την άλλη το routerboard είναι φτιαγμένο να δουλεύει κλεισμένο χωρίς αερισμό σε ένα κουτί, σε θερμοκρασίες που δεν έχουμε στην Ελλάδα, χωρίς διακοπή. Μπορούν να στο επιβεβαιώσουν ένα σωρό routerboard που δουλεύουν χρόνια ασταμάτητα. Ασε που αντέχουν πολύ παραπάνω ώρες με ένα μικρό ups από ότι το οποιοδήποτε PC.

Από την άλλη, λυπάμαι, PC που να δουλεύει για χρόνια ασταμάτητα, απλά δεν έχω κανένα να σου φέρω παράδειγμα, όλα χρειάζονται συντήρηση (καθάρισμα, καινούργιους ανεμιστήρες), και όλα μια μέρα (σύντομη) ψοφάνε.

Τα 433ΑΗ έχουν αρκετή δύναμη να σηκώνουν ακόμα και 802.11n λινκς, και εφόσον δεν έχεις πρόβλημα κόστους (που δυστυχώς εδώ είναι awmn και υπάρχει θέμα κόστους), το setup με πολλαπλά 433AH είναι απλά αξεπέραστο.

----------


## gas

Συμφωνω απολυτα με το θεμα αξιοπιστιας και αποδοσης των RB.
Μπορουν ομως και καλοφτιαγμενα ταρατσοpc (δηλ χρηση μικροθερμοστατη, μειωση στροφων του cpufan, χρηση cf και φιλτρων στην εισοδο του αερα)να αντεξουν αρκετα χρονια στην ταρατσα και με υψηλα uptimes. Οσο για το θεμα κοστους ασυγκρητα χαμηλοτερο αφου το hardware επιπεδου P3 το βρισκει κανεις και στα σκουπιδια που λεει ο λογος.

----------


## geioa

αγαπητε Κε papashark,

δεν εχω κανενα λογο να διαφωνήσω μαζι σου. αλλωστε εαν διαβασες παραπανω στον geioa2 κομβο, routerboard εβαλα.
εχεις απολυτο δικιο σχετικα με το οτι τα pc θελουν την συντηριση τους. οταν ελεγα απροβληματιστα δεν εννοουσα χωρις την απαιτούμενη συντηρήσει που αναφέρεις.
απλος λογο του οτι ειναι ιδιαιτερο το σημειο και λογικα θα υπαρξουν και αλλα λινκ στο συντομο μελλον, ετσι δίνετε η δυνατοτιτα να γινουν πιο ανέξοδα και πιο λειτουργικα απο αποψη ταχυτητας.

τωρα, μπαινωντας στην "παρεα" σας πολυ προσφατα, σεβομαι και εκτιμώ πολυ τις αποψεις σας μιας και κουβαλανε πολυ εμπειρία που μου ειναι και απαραίτητη, θα μου επιτρεψεις να ειμαι λιγο ρομαντικος ομως (οσο μπορω ακομα), οπως υπηρξατε και εσεις στο παρελθον και να μην μου φαινετε δυσκολο μια φορα το χρονο, μια βολτα στο βουνο για την απαιτουμενη συντήρηση...
ισως ετσι ορμομενος να εχω αυτη την αποψη. τωρα εαν περασουν τα χρονια και βαρεθω να τρεχω απο εδω και απο εκει για να φτιαχνω pc, ισως αναθεωρήσω αποψεις.....

----------


## Nikiforos

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Papashark γιατί έχει απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά τώρα υπάρχει το pc έτοιμο και μπορούμε να του αλλάξουμε μητρική, αν και όπως είπα ειδικά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση 1000 προτιμώ να μπει routerboard! στο εξοχικό έχω ένα 433ΑΗ και ένα 411 και παίζουν μια χαρά, στην Αθήνα έχω pc αλλά αν κάτι χαλάσει θα μπει RB, και αυτό το έχω επειδή μου έδωσαν μερικά πραγματάκια. Και εμένα το κόστος δεν με προβληματίζει αν ή δουλειά μου γίνεται απλούστερη και ποιό αξιόπιστα!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα, χρόνια πολλά.
Ειδα οτι παιδεύεστε με κάρτα γραφικών.

Εαν στο mikrotik εχετε βάλει* quagga* και μάλιστα την τελευταία version, δεν χρειάζεστε κάρτα vga. 
Το μπρίκι δουλεύει και χωρίς αυτήν , κανονικότατα.  ::   :: 

Σε 15 κόμβους, εμείς αφαιρέσαμε τις vga και τις παραχωρήσαμε σε μουσείο 1 χρόνο τώρα, γλιτώσαμε και από τις περιττές θερμοκρασίες & καταναλώσεις.  ::  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος νομίζω την κάρτα την ήθελαν για να προγραμματίσουν το BIOS της μητρικής! πχ για να κάνει auto boot μετά από διακοπή ρευματος! δεν έχουμε guagges, mt routing έχουμε. Αλλά δε νομίζω πως αυτό έχει σχέση. Ετσι κι αλλιως θα επαιρνε μπρος χωρις καρτα γραφικών, ρυθμίσεις στο BIOS όμως δεν μπορεις να κάνεις.

----------


## senius

Ωπ τώρα που το διαβάζω πιο πίσω, έχετε δίκιο.
Άλλο νόμιζα, sorry

----------


## geioa

επιβεβαιωνω οτι την VGA την θελαμε (και την θελουμε) για σεταρισμα της μητρικης

και μερικες φωτο απο τον Αη Στρατη BY NIGHT. λιγο καθυστεριμενα βεβαια αλλα οτι πρεπει για το αρχειο....

----------


## devilman

Γιωργο πάρε με τηλέφωνο να σου δωσω μια vga - agp (απότι είδα)

----------


## geioa

ευχαριστω dev, μιλησαμε και ελπιζω να κανει η καρτουλα σου για να ανεβει ο κομβος......
μολις παραλαβω θα πρεπει να μιλησω και με 7bpm να δω εαν εχει διαθεσιμω χρονο για αυριο για πιθανη επισκεψει στο βουνο....

----------


## 7bpm

Για αύριο μάλλον είμαι ΟΚ, μιλάμε τηλεφωνικός αύριο το πρωί και κανονίζουμε.

Κανόνισα με τον Νικηφόρο, βέβαια, να πέρναγα απόψε από το σπίτι του να έπαιρνα και μια καρτούλα που έχει και αυτός. σίγουρα 1 από τις 2 θα δουλέψει.

Το κουτί για την mobo το έχεις κατεβάσει στο εξοχικό;

----------


## geioa

καλημερα Σταυρο,
-ναι, το κουτι το εχω κατεβασει κατω. η περνας και το περνεις η στο περνουμε αυριο και το φτιαχνουμε μαζι.
-θυμησε μου κατι, PCI VGA καρτες δοκιμασαμε και δεν επεξαν ! ετσι θυμαμε. το ρωταω μιας και βρηκα και μια PCI (μηπως την επερνα μαζι μου).
-θα σε παρω τηλ. το απογευμα να μιλησουμε μηπως και μπορεσουμε να το "φιξαρουμε" απο σημερα για το προγραμματισω.....

----------


## 7bpm

Θα κατέβω από σήμερα κάτω, οπότε περνώ και παίρνω το κουτί για να το έχω έτοιμο.

Ναι PCI δοκιμάσαμε (ακόμα και αυτήν που είναι στον ήδη υπάρχον router πάνω στο βουνό που σίγουρα δουλεύει) και δεν έπαιζε. Μάλλον πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο setting στο BIOS της mobo για να ενεργοποιήσεις PCI VGA που προφανώς είναι off.

Όταν τελειώσεις από δουλειά πάρε με να συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εδωσα και την δικια μου ας ελπίσουμε να γινει δουλειά! ενημερώστε μας για τις εξελίξεις!

----------


## geioa

πηρα και εγω την καρτα απο τον devilman αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν κανει. την πηρα καλου κακου.....
ελπιζω να κανουμε δουλεια....

----------


## devilman

τώρα που είδα την εικόνα - μπορέι και να μπαίνει  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Αμα δεν δουλέψει με καμία καρτα, τότε παρτε το pc όπως είναι (βγάλτε πρωτα τις cm9 και τα pigtails) και πετάχτε το κάτω από το βουνο! τραβηξτε και ενα βιντεο με τα κολοτουμπίδια να το δούμε και εμείς και παίρνουμε RB433AH!!!!  :: ppppp

----------


## 7bpm

Τελικά, πάλι καλά, που ήρθα μέχρι Κυψέλη για να πάρω την κάρτα σου. Έκανε την δουλειά της και καταφέραμε να σετάρουμε την mobo. H VGA του Devilman δεν ήταν συμβατή. Μπήκε και καινούργιο κουτάκι για το PC καθώς και έγινε αλλαγή στον IDE to CF adaptor μιας και με τον παλιό δεν ήθελε με τίποτα να ξεκινήσει το μπρίκι.. 

Άντε να δούμε εάν το καινούργιο PC-router θα τα βγάλει πέρα στο βουνό.

Επίσης αλλάξαμε και την κάρτα του Geioa σε CM9 από R52 που είχε πριν (και στις 2 πλευρές) και έτσι έστρωσε το λινκ του.

Με το λινκ της Πάρνηθας και πάλι δεν καταφέραμε να κάνουμε τίποτα παραπάνω, ότι και να προσπαθήσαμε, οπότε σίγουρα πλέον το πρόβλημα είναι από την πλευρά της.

Johnny, πότε θα μπορέσουμε να πάμε μια βόλτα και από εκεί?

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευτυχώς που κάνατε δουλειά!!! ας ελπίσουμε να τα βγάλει πέρα αυτή την φορὰ!!! και για την Πάρνηθα να φτιαχτει το λινκ αυτό επιτέλους να δουλέψει! αλλά τωρα με το κρυο θα ξεπαγιάσετε εκει πάνω! γλίτωσε και το pc το πέταμα από το βουνο! όχι τπτ άλλο αλλα δεν εχει αλλο βιντεο στο youtube και έλεγα να κανουμε την αρχη εμεις! μονο από κτίριο βρηκα! LOL!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXkdVU7RgVY

Y.Γ Σταύρο τι βλεπω???? ΜΤ 4,16???? θέλω και στα RB's!!!! λες να το βάλω εγώ ή θα γίνουν όλα μπάλα? γιατί πιστευω στο ρητό ότι δουλεύει καλά δεν το πειράζεις!  :: PPPpp

----------


## john70

Σταύρο, στην Πάρνηθα όλα είναι οκ . και κάρτες έχω αλλάξει και καλώδιο. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα !

Άλλαξες καλώδιο κάρτα απο την πλευρά σου ?

----------


## 7bpm

Κάρτα, pigtail, καλώδιο και feeder. Όλα καινούργια.!

Η κάρτα και το pigtail τεσταριστικαν στο λινκ του Geioa και εβγαλαν -49 (οτι ακριβως και η δικια του καρτα). Οποτε σιγουρα ειναι ΟΚ.

----------


## 7bpm

Μηπως απλα θελει κεντραρισμα απο πλευρας σου?

----------


## geioa

ετοιμο και το φωτογραφικο υλικο απο τις νεες εργασιες στον Αη Στρατη.

στην α' το νεο pc router με το κουτι και την νεα motherbord
στην β' οι θεσεις των pingtail's απο τις καρτες στα καλωδια (περιποιημένη δουλεια, ας ειναι καλα το κονοτρυπανο του 7bpm και ο ιδιος βεβαια....)
στην γ' αυτοκόλλητακια με τις MAC add απο τις καρτες κολιμενες στο πλαινο μερος του κουτιου ως αντιστοιχια με τα καλωδια.....
μας ελειπε αυτο του nikis

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλειά! το καρτελάκι μου μάλλον θα έλειπε απο πριν δεν έχω βάλει εγώ την cm9 αλλα μπορουμε αφου ξέρουμε από το ΜΤ την mac να κολλήσουμε ένα άλλο χαρτάκι εκει! μη μεινει παραπομενένη η δικιά μου! Να ήταν οκ και το link της Πάρνηθας να ανοίγαμε το BGP και θα είμασταν μια χαρά! Θα έλεγα πως θα ήταν καλό αν γινόταν που μάλλον είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να είμασταν κάποιοι στον έναν κόμβο και κάποιοι στον άλλον και να φτιάχναμε το λινκ της Πάρνηθας και να κεντράραμε και καλύτερα, αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι ειδικά τώρα με το κρύο είναι πολύ δύσκολο και δεν βολεύουν και οι χρόνοι που μπορεί ο καθένας μας!

----------


## geioa

σωστη η ιδεα σου niki, το να μοιραστουν ατομα και στις 2 πλευρες ταυτοχρονα για να κανουν παραλληλα οτι χρειαζετε στις 2 πλευρες
εγω παντος ειμαι μεσα σε οποιαδηποτε περιπτωση να βοηθησω οποτε και οπου γινει επισκεψη....

παντος με τον 7bpm που κοιταξαμε το link της παρνηθας πραγματικα τα κοιταξαμε ολα. η δε στοχευση ηταν η καλητερη δυνατη.....

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! ρε παιδιά ποιος άνοιξε παλι το link της Παρνηθας? δεν είπαμε να μην το ανοίγουμε αμα δεν φτιαχτει? έκανα b/w test και βγάζει κοντα στα 4-5 mbps στο RX και 1-2mbps στο TX!!! επίσης με το εξοχικό μιλαγα με trixbox και είχα διακοπες συνεχής στην ομιλία δλδ εγώ δεν άκουγα καλά, από εκει με άκουγαν! με κλειστο αυτό το λινκ δεν εχω κανένα πρόβλημα! επίσης η ip camera παίζει πολυ σπαστα την εικονα (σαν στις τράπεζες), στο traffic στο MT με καμερα ανοιχτη από εδώ και να μιλάω σε VOIP είδα ότι ενώ το TX πάει κοντά στα 3,5 - 4 mbps ξαφνικα πέφτει κάτω από 1!!! τα γραφηματα μοιάζουν σαν καρδιογράφημα! και την ωρα που κανει τις βουτιες χανω την ομιλία!!! αυτα τα λεω για χειροπιαστό παράδειγμα, φαντάζομαι οποιος είναι σε αυτά τα μέρη και δουλεύει με κάτι που θέλει b/w σίγουρα αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα! ενημερώστε αν το ανοιξατε για δοκιμη, αλλιώς κάποιος να το κλείσει ή πείτε μου εμένα, γιατί είναι απαράδεχτα χαλια το traffic που μπορει να περάσει! όπως έχω ξαναπει πχ το δικό μου στο test με nstreme mode βγάζει 45mbps.

Edit : Η Πάρνηθα είχε ανοίξει λόγω προβλημάτων δρομολόγησης με άλλους κόμβους, τώρα έφτιαξαν όλα οκ και είναι κλειστό το BGP πάλι. Να πω πως τα παραπάνω προβλήματα δεν υπάρχουν κατά διανοια στην κλασική διαδρομή από εμένα προς Μαραθώνα και με αρκετά hops επιπλέον! δλδ Dait-ymdim-dimis7-netsailor2-sbolis κτλ. φανταστείτε 2 πράγματα δεν περνάνανε από έναν και μονο κομβο, τι θα γίνει αν θελουν όλοι ταυτόχρονα bandwith? αυτό αποδυκνύει το μεγάλο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει. Αλλάχτηκαν σίγουρα cm9, pigtail και feeder και στις 2 πλευρες? γιατι βαζω στοιχημα δλδ κατι από αυτα είναι! αν δεν είναι τοτε μενει μονο το καλωδιο! δεν πιστευω πως ειναι θεμα κεντραρισματος!

----------


## Nikiforos

Το router στον Αη Στρατη δεν είναι πάλι προσβασιμο και τα links είναι κάτω, γνωριζουμε κάτι γιαυτο? τι έγινε πάλι?

----------


## 7bpm

οτι ξερεις , ξερω.

δε το γλιτονουμε το router board.

----------


## Nikiforos

Φαντάζομαι το UPS είναι οκ έτσι? όταν πήγατε δλδ οκ δεν ήταν? να το αποκλείσουμε δλδ ότι μπορεί να φταίει αυτό?

----------


## 7bpm

Ναι, όταν είχαμε πάει την τελευταία φορά όλα ήταν ΟΚ, άπλα είχε κολλήσει το PC.

----------


## Nikiforos

πεταμα και routerboard!!!!!  :: pppp

----------


## biomecanoid

Γεια,

Πιστεύω το πρόβλημα με τα pc υφίσταται αλλα αυτό γίνετε επειδή όλοι για ΤaratsoPC βάζουν ένα παλιό pc που που έχουν βρει από εδώ και από εκεί η ακόμα πεταμένο και έχει δουλέψει αρκετά χρονια και αποσύρθηκε αφου δεν εκάνε πια για desktop pc έτσι είναι λογικό ένα παλιό δουλεμένο pc να κολλάει και το routerboard που μόλις το πήρες καινούργιο να πετάει. 

Αμα συγκρίνεις ένα καινούργιο pc (η έστω ένα pc που δουλεύει σωστά) με ένα routerboard το Routerboard δεν έχει καμια ελπίδα. Τα routerboard είναι καλά για όπου πρέπει να υπάρχει ελαχιστη κατανάλωση, όπου πρέπει να υπάρχει ευκολία εγκατάστασης, όπου δεν μπορεί να μπει μεγάλο κουτί και όπου δεν υπαρχει ανάγκη για πολλά links. 

Αντίθετα άμα θες raw power, πολλά links, ελευθερια να κανεις ότι θες στο router και τον φτιάξεις ακριβώς στην ανάγκες σου βαζεις TαρατσοPC. Ακόμα ένα pc λόγο της μεγαλης υπολογιστικής του ισχύς έναντι του routerboard παλιώνει πιο αργά σαν router

Το συμπέρασμα είναι πως και οι 2 λύσης έχουν την θέση τους χωρίς η μια να είναι υποδιέστερη από την άλλη απλός πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται ανάλογα. Τώρα ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει


Ευχαριστω

----------


## senius

Πριν καιρό μίλησα με τον Σταύρο να μπει χεράκι για τις βελτιώσεις, ίσως απ' οτι κατάλαβα, δεν χρειάστηκε.
*ββουυυυφφφφφ.*
Βρε σεις Έλεος.  ::  Ψυχολογική κούραση από όλα τα θέματα,το συγκεκριμένο thread αν το διαβάσει κανείς από την αρχή, ξεπέρασε ακόμα και την σημερινή αρνητική κυβέρνηση & κράτος και τα πρωτόκολλα του, το κουράσαμε πάρα πολύ ... λίγο, δεν νομίζετε?  :: 

Εκλ..ε και δεν την ηπ..με, το ρούτερ και όλα μαζί και πράσινα άλογα.

*Έργα*.
Εδώ είμαστε να βοηθήσουμε άμεσα, χωρίς λόγια και άσχετα ποστ.
Απλά κουραστήκαμε κύριοι στο διάβασμα.

----------


## papashark

> Αντίθετα άμα θες raw power, πολλά links, ελευθερια να κανεις ότι θες στο router και τον φτιάξεις ακριβώς στην ανάγκες σου βαζεις TαρατσοPC. Ακόμα ένα pc λόγο της μεγαλης υπολογιστικής του ισχύς έναντι του routerboard παλιώνει πιο αργά σαν router


Άμα θες πολύ ισχύ, τότε βάζεις πολλά routerboard  :: 

Το μόνο αρνητικό που έχουν τα routerboard έναντι των PC είναι το αρχικό κόστος αγοράς. (έχουν όμως μετά χαμηλό κόστος "κόλλησε το PC και μου έπρηξαν τα γκουχ γκουχ")

----------


## biomecanoid

> Άμα θες πολύ ισχύ, τότε βάζεις πολλά routerboard 
> 
> Το μόνο αρνητικό που έχουν τα routerboard έναντι των PC είναι το αρχικό κόστος αγοράς. (έχουν όμως μετά χαμηλό κόστος "κόλλησε το PC και μου έπρηξαν τα γκουχ γκουχ")



Το ξέρω πως μπορείς να βάζεις πολλά routerboard μαζί αλλα γιατί να βάζεις πολλά routerboard ενώ με 1 pc μπορείς να κανεις δουλειά ? άμα το pc δεν έχει προβλήματα λόγο ηλικίας δουλεύει μια χαρά. εγώ ο μονος λόγος που θα έβαζα ποτε routerboard είναι λόγο του χαμηλού ρεύματος που καταναλώνουν αλλιώς όχι. 

Eγώ στην αρχή είχα ένα Ρ3 για ΤαρατσοPC και ο μονος λόγος που έκλεινε ήταν για να βάζω και άλλες mini-pci για νέα links και στις διακοπες της ΔΕΗ και στο τέλος μετά από κανένα χρόνο έκλεισε 4ever για να αναβαθμιστεί με P4 που πάλι δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα και έχει αντέξει και χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι. 

Oπως είπα πριν ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει αρκεί ότι κανεις να δουλεύει αξιόπιστα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Πριν καιρό μίλησα με τον Σταύρο να μπει χεράκι για τις βελτιώσεις, ίσως απ' οτι κατάλαβα, δεν χρειάστηκε.
> *ββουυυυφφφφφ.*
> Βρε σεις Έλεος.  Ψυχολογική κούραση από όλα τα θέματα,το συγκεκριμένο thread αν το διαβάσει κανείς από την αρχή, ξεπέρασε ακόμα και την σημερινή αρνητική κυβέρνηση & κράτος και τα πρωτόκολλα του, το κουράσαμε πάρα πολύ ... λίγο, δεν νομίζετε? 
> 
> Εκλ..ε και δεν την ηπ..με, το ρούτερ και όλα μαζί και πράσινα άλογα.
> 
> *Έργα*.
> Εδώ είμαστε να βοηθήσουμε άμεσα, χωρίς λόγια και άσχετα ποστ.
> Απλά κουραστήκαμε κύριοι στο διάβασμα.


Σορρυ Senius χωρίς να θέλω να στην πω, αν κάποιος δεν έχει σχέση με αυτά δλδ δεν ασχολείτε με τον ΑηΣτράτη δλδ ή δεν του αρέσουν αυτά που γράφουμε, απλά να μην τα διαβάζει! μη πω για κόμβους σε άλλα βουνά ΠΟΣΟ καιρό είχαν και έχουν προβλήματα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι και δεν ενδιαφέρετε κανείς! και πόσοι άλλοι κόμβοι και links χαλάνε και δεν το μαθαίνουμε ποτέ λόγω ελλιπούς ενημέρωσης και μετά ψάχνουμε σαν @[email protected]!#@ να βρούμε ποιός και τι φταίει? τουλάχιστον εμείς εδώ τα γράφουμε για συντονισμό, μπορούμε απλά να ενημερώνει ο ένας τον άλλον σχετικό με τον ΑηΣτράτη με τηλέφωνα/sms και οι άλλοι εδώ μέσα να έχουν μαύρα μεσάνυχτα για να μην γκρινιάζουν και μερικοί μερικοί! μάλλον έτσι θα ήταν καλύτερα ε? εξάλου ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν υποχρεώνει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ να διαβάζει αυτό το τοπικ! όσο για τα ΕΡΓΑ το έχουμε αποδείξει 100% πόσα έχουμε κάνει εκει πάνω! σε όλα τα άλλα συμφωνώ και εγώ 100% με τον papashark γιατί έχει απόλυτο δίκιο! ξέρουμε τι κάνουν τα pc αλλά αξιόπιστα σαν τα R/B's ΔΕΝ είναι! θα είμαι Μαραθώνα από σήμερα το απόγευμα μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι νωρίς όμως! αν μπορεί κανείς με μέσο να πάμε στο βουνό να δούμε τι έπαθε το ρημάδι ας με ενημερώσει!

----------


## john70

@ Senius,

Χαλαρά γιατι θα βρείς στην στροφή 

Εαν δεν σου αρέσει μην διαβάζεις και μήν απαντάς . Το ίδιο κάνουν αρκετοι όταν μπουρδολογεις σε διάφορα πόστ εσύ !. Ο καθένας κάνει ότι μπορεί και όσο θέλει, το να τήν "λές" σε άτομα που δεν γνωρίζεις , για θέματα που δέν γνωρίζεις είναι φάουλ . 

Αντε ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΕ το τράφικ ή την πρόσθεση δίσκων ή κανα νέο virtual radio και άσε και τα άλλα παιδάκια να παίξουν !

----------


## john70

Σήμερα το πρωί έγινε αντικατάσταση της CM9 απο την πλευρά της Πάρνηθας (λέω μπας και φταίει ...) καλώδια, πιάτο, feeder, όλα ΟΚ . 

Κλασικά ο κόμβος απέναντι πάλι κάτω, οπότε δεν μπόρεσα να δώ το θέμα της ευθυγράμμισής. Μόλις ανέβει, Σταύρο ρίξε μια ματια στην απο εδώ πλευρά

----------


## geioa

Καλησπερα,

Μια εβδομαδα που έλειπα (αδεια απο την δουλεια) απο οτι ειδα και διαβασα το θρεντ του Αη Στρατη κρατηθηκε στις επαλξεις.....
Ειχε τα παντα, βλαβη στον κομβο αλλαγες στην αλλη μερια της παρνηθας, εντασεις.
Ετσι δηλαδη σε δουλεια να βρισκόμαστε για να μην πλήττουμε.

Σε σχεση με την αποκατασταση του κομβου και το τι εχει γινει δυστυχως θα πρεπει να παμε απο εκει οπως εχει υποθει και απο αλλους.
Εγω το γρηγοροτερο που θα μπορεσω να κατεβω κατω ειναι την προσεχη κυριακη και αυτο αρκετα δυσκολο.
Ειναι αξιο αποριας βεβαια το τι μπορει να εχει γινει μιας και με τον 7bpm αλλαξαμε το μηχανημα....!
Μονο το τροφοδοτικο εμεινε το ιδιο το οποιο ομως δεν ειχε προβλημα με το προηγουμενο router. 
Μεχρι να ερθει η στιγμη να μπορεσει καποιος να ανεβει επανω και να δει το τι εχει γινει μονο να περιμενουμε μπορουμε.
Εας εντομεταξυ αποφασιστει να γινει αλλαγη σε routerboard εγω ειμαι μεσα. Αν και αυτο απαιτει αρκετο χρονο για την ετοιμασια του κουτιου αλλα και την αλλαγη αρκετων πραγματων επανω στο βουνο. Το λεω περισσοτερο απο την αποψη ελευθερου χρονο για του ενδιαφερομενους.

ισως απο εβδομαδα να παμε κανα βραδακι (εγω θα μπορω) η με αυτοκινητο η με μοτο....για να μην περιμενουμε μεχρι το επομενο ΣΚ.

Τωρα σχετικα με τις εντασεις που διαβασα, πολλα πραγματα δεν μπορω να παω μιας και ειμαι αρκετα καινουριος στο δικτυο αλλα το καθε θρεντ υπαρχει για να εξυπηρετεί το συγκεκριμενο θρεντ και μονο. Ετσι δεν ειναι !!!!
Εγω προσωπικα απο το συγκεκριμενο (θρεντ) εχω βοηθηθει πολυ σε σχεση με το πως να φτιαξω τον εξοπλισμο μου για το βουνο κλπ. Εαν δεν ηταν καποια πραγματα υπομενα (και μαλιστα πολλες φορες) δεν θα ειχα την δυνατοτητα αυτη.
Η απλη λογικη ομως λεει οτι εαν κατι δεν μας ενδιαφερει δεν το διαβαζουμε...
Αντε και να ειμαστε καλα ....

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιώργο αν δεν μπορέσει κανείς να παει νωρίτερα από το weekend την Κυριακή νωρίς όσο γίνεται το πρωι μπορώ να πάμε αν δεν βρέχει, αρκεί να μπορείς εσύ και να έχεις το τζιπ. Σου έστειλα sms αλλά τωρα είδα πως έλειπες! εξαλλου την Κυριακή ο καιρός ήταν τοσο πολύ χάλια που και πάλι δεν θα μπορουσαμε να πάμε! για τώρα θα πρέπει να βολευτούμε με το PC και αν μας κάνει και άλλα κουλά (αν και αλλάχτηκε η mobo κτλ) τότε να βάλουμε RB. Οπως είπες θέλει δουλεια όμως, οπως πχ να μπει εξωτερικό κουτι ψηλότερα, να μειωθούν τα μηκη καλωδιών κτλ που απαιτεί και χρόνο και τον κατάλληλο καιρό που τώρα δεν υπάρχει. Οποτε φτιάχνουμε το pc όπως μπορούμε και βλεπουμε...

----------


## geioa

ok, συμφωνο και εγω οτι για την ωρα ειναι το καλυτερο να παραμεινουμε με το pc και την ανοιξη που θα φτιαξει ο καιρος και θα μπορουμε να κανουμε περισσοτερα στο βουνο βλεπουμε....
αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι το τι σκαλομα εχει φαει παλι και εχει πεσει....!
οχι τιποτε αλλο, αλλα εαν το ξεραμε θα λαμβαναμε τα μετρα μας για να μην πηγαινουμε πανω κατω τσαμπα....
την παρασκευη θα ξερω για το εαν θα μπορω να κατεβω την κυριακη κατω....
θα ειμαστε σε επικοινωνια.....

----------


## geioa

σημερα το πρωι εστειλα στο σπιτι του τυμβου μια οθονη 15'' CRT που ειχα παροπλισμενη στην αθηνα, με τελικο προορισμο τον ΑηΣτρατη.
να εχουμε εκει μια οθονη μιας και ολο κατι συμβαινει....
απο εκει και περα αυτη την εβδομαδα θα πρεπει να επισκεφτουμε τον κομβο για να το ανεβασουμε αφενος, και εφετερου να δουμε που μπορει να ειναι το προβλημα που βγαινει εκτος.
προσωπικα δεν ξερω εαν θα μπορεσω να παω το ΣΚ η καποια μερα μετα την δουλεια.
θα ηθελα να παω ΣΚ, γιατι εκτος του ανετου χρονου, θα ηθελα να αλλαξω και τον επεξεργαστη στη μητρικη που απο λαθος πηγα να βγαλω τον 3,00 για να βαλω 2,00 GHz kai καταλαθος ξαναεβαλα το 3,00αρη !!!!
(ακους 7bpm, μαγικο που εκανα. τουλαχιστον μπορω να λεω οτι ανανέωσα την παστα.....)
εαν μου κατσει να παω καθημερινη, θα παω με την μοτο για γρηγορα, αλλα δεν θα μπορεσω να ανεβασω την οθονη.....
βλεπωντας και κανωντας......

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν δεν πάτε πριν την Κυριακή μου λέτε αρκεί να μην βρέχει! αλλά νωρίς όσο γίνεται!

----------


## geioa

ευτυχως που απαντησες διοτι ξεχασα κατι σημαντικο. δεν πρεπει να ξεχασουμε οποτε παμε, οποιοι παμε, την καρτα γραφικων σου. ισως χρειαστει....
θα πρεπει να κανονισουμε να την εχει καποιος που θα μπορει να την παρει οποιος και να παει....
μην τυχη και κατεβουμε και ψαχνωμαστε !
αληθεια, η καρτα ποιος την εχει τωρα ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Το είπα χτες στον 7bpm-2 να στην αφήσει στο σπίτι, αν δεν το έχει κάνει μίλησε μαζί του να την αφήσει σπίτι σου. Καλύτερα είναι όταν πάμε πάνω να έχουμε μαζί μας και ένα τροφοδοτικό σε περίπτωση (υποθετικά μιλώντας) που έχει καεί. Εγω δεν έχω διαθέσιμο, αν έχει κανείς άλλος ας το έχει μαζί, μην τρέχουμε πανω κάτω τσαμπα.

----------


## geioa

μιας και εδω και 1-2 εβδομαδες ειμαστε σε απραξια με την λειτουργια του κομβου, ειπα να αλλαξω λιγο το "κλιμα" με 2-3 φωτο που εχω τραβηξει που δεν τις ειχα ανεβασει.
εαν για καποιο λογο δεν θα επρεπε καποια φωτο να μην ανεβει παρακαλω τους admin να την διαγραψουν

εμενα παντος μου αρεσουν πολυ..... ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραιες οι φωτος σου! καλά με τι έβγαλες τις zoomarismenes? φαινονται πολύ καλές! εγώ προσπάθησα με DSLR sony και τηλεφακό Tamron 70-300mm για όσους ξέρουν από αυτα και δεν μπορουσα να εστιάσω πολύ καλά γιατι ετρεμε και το χέρι μου! 

Φωτο τέρμα ζοομ από το σπίτι μου στα 300mm.


Φωτο χωρις zoom με τηλεφακό στα 70mm. Aυτό σημαίνει πως είναι ήδη ζοομ η εικόνα, για να φαίνεται σωστά η απόσταση θα ήθελε φακό στα 35mm (για τις sony DSLR).

----------


## geioa

συγκριτικα με τις δικες σου φωτο, φαινετε και η διαφορα αποστασης που εχουμε απο τον ΑηΣτρατη.

υπαρχουν δηλώσεις-συμμετοχές για την κυριακη απο κανεναν ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλά μη συγκρίνεις από τις φωτος που έβαλα! είναι από τηλεφακό Tamron 70-300mm!!! δλδ είναι ΗΔΗ ζουμαρισμένη η 2η φωτο! για να είναι η φυσική απόσταση θέλει φακό 35mm στην δικιά μου DSLR μηχανή, άρα είναι ακόμα ποιό μακριά!!! για να καταλάβεις ο φακός αυτός στα 300mm δλδ με τέρμα zoom μας δίνει στο περίπου μεγένθυση 16Χ!!! στην παρακάτω φωτο ειναι ο φακός τέρμα ανοιχτός. Δυστυχώς τελικά την Κυριακή κατά 90% δεν θα πάω Μαραθώνα γιατί έχει πολύ κρύο και ήδη έχω αρχίσει με λαιμό, βήχα και συνάχι!  :: ((((

----------


## ysam

Άσχετο αλλά η μηχανούλα που έχεις η marklin είναι συλλεκτικό κομμάτι. !!!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Άσχετο αλλά η μηχανούλα που έχεις η marklin είναι συλλεκτικό κομμάτι. !!!


Εννοεις την μηχανή από το τρενάκι? έχω όλο το σετ!!! ειναι ηλεκτροκίνητο τρενάκι με ράγες και βαγόνια! είναι σε σμίκρυνση πραγματικου μοντέλου! μου το είχαν φερει δωρο από Γερμανία που έχω συγγενείς. Made in Germany είναι άλλωστε!
http://cgi.ebay.ie/Marklin-DIGITAL-H...item2eaa03b849
εχω καπου και τα κάρβουνα του!  ::

----------


## ysam

Ναι το ξέρω. Είχα και εγώ αλλά πλέον παίζει μόνο από Αμερική δυστυχώς, γιαυτό σου λέω ότι είναι συλλεκτικό.

----------


## Nikiforos

> υπαρχουν δηλώσεις-συμμετοχές για την κυριακη απο κανεναν ?


Τελικά σκέφτεσαι να ανέβεις στο βουνό αύριο το πρωί? θα είσαι Μαραθώνα?

----------


## geioa

αυριο το πρωι θα ξυπνησω και αναλογα με τα κεφια θα δω. ο καιρος δεν βοηθαει καθολου μιας και εχει πολυ κρυο αλλα εχει βρεξει και ολες αυτες τις μερες. αλλα απο την αλλη ειναι μια ευκαιρια για μικρη βολτα.
βλεπωντας και κανοντας λοιπον.....

----------


## Nikiforos

καλά το πρωί μου λες αν θα πας, γιατί εγώ μάλλον χλομό το κόβω. Μιλάμε...

----------


## geioa

καλημερα, οι πιο αμεσα ενδιαφερωμενοι γνωριζουν ηδη οτι ο κομβος του ΑηΣτρατη απο εχτες το μεσημερι ειναι παλι UP.
μπορεσα να κανω μια επισκεψη στον κομβο συνδιαζοντας το να δω το τι ειχε γινει εκει αλλα και την βολτα.

αρχικα τα μηχανηματα τα βρηκα κλειστα εχοντας πεσει και η ασφαλεια.
ανεβασα την ασφαλεια και ξεκινησαν τα μηχανηματα να δουλευουν αλλα μετα απο 1' επεσε ο γενικος αυτη τη φορα.
εβγαλα το UPS που ειχαμε τοποθετηση κατα την προηγουμενη επισκεψη μας εκει και μετα δουλεψε κανονικα.
οποτε το προβλημα το δημιουργισε το UPS.

- κατα τα αλλα, να αναφερω οτι εγινε αλλαγη στον επεξεργαστη του router. εβγαλα τον 2,8 που ειχε και εβαλα εναν 2,00.
- επισης να αναφερω οτι πηρα μαζι μου και αφησα επανω στο βουνο και μια οθονη 15'' CRT για να μην χρειαζετε να ανεβωκατεβαζουμε οθονη οποτε την χρειαζομαστε.
- ενα πληκρολογιο να θυμηθουμε την επομενη φορα για να μπορει να γινει οποιαδηποτε εργασια με πραγματα που ειναι ηδη εκει.
- και για τις κακες τις γλωσσες τοποθετηθηκε και αυτοκολιτο mikrotik για λογους διαφανιας λογισμικου !!!! (χε χε)
- το λινκ με την παρνηθα δεν ηταν up μολις ανεβηκε ο κομβος. χρειαστηκε να κανω scan kai connect για να ανεβει το λινκ. βεβαια οταν ανεβηκε, ανεβηκε με τα γνωστα του προβληματα...
- τα πιατα μας ηταν σε καλη κατασταση και δεν δειχναν να εχουν υποστει κατι απο τον καιρο, αερα κλπ κλπ. για οποιους ενδιαφερονται για το ποσοστα των ζευξεων.

να πω και ενα πραγμα που μου εκανε εντυπωση στο βουνο.
μολις πηγα, μετα απο κανα 5' στο τελευταιω ISOBOX που ειναι απο καποια εταιρεια κινητης τηλεφωνιας πηρε μπροστα η μηχανη που εχει για γεννητρια. στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ειναι κανα τρακτερ και βγηκα να δω μηπως θελει κανας ντοπιος τιποτε αλλα βγαινωντας εξω δεν ειδα κανεναν και ετσι πλησιαζοντας καταλαβα για την γεννητρια. μεχρι και την ωρα που εφυγα δεν ειχε κλεισει. στην αρχη ανυσηχυσα μηπως γινει καμια διακοπη ρευματος αλλα ευτυχως δεν εγινε.
τωρα γιατι πηρε μπροστα και δουλευε τοση πολυ ωρα δεν το καταλαβαινω. ισως για λογους συντηρησης.!!

και κατι τελευταιο, στην περιφραξη που υπαρχει στο δικο μας ISOBOX ακριβος βγαινωντας απο μεσα, η περιφραξη ηταν παραβιασμενη !!! ειμαι κατα 99% σιγουρος οτι δεν ηταν ετσι τις προηγουμενες φορες που ανεβηκα. μπορεις να το επιβεβαιωσεις και εσυ 7bpm ! τωρα το ποιος πηγε και γιατι, μακαρι να ξεραμε.

υπαρχουν σχετικες φωτο για πολλα απο αυτα που προανεφερα.

αυτα για την ωρα, ελπιζω να μην ξεχασα κατι...

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! είδες που το έλεγα από την αρχή πως θα είναι το UPS? κάποιο πρόβλημα θα έχει και μάλλον έριχνε ασφάλειες! απ' οτι φαίνεται μάλλον θα γλιτώσουμε το RB αλλά θα πρέπει να πάρουμε κανά νέο UPS νέο για να είμαστε οκ. Τα links πάρνηθας και 7bpm επειδή έχουν προβλήματα με τα σήματα έχω αφήσει κλειστό το BGP, οπότε περνάμε από μένα για τον Αη Στράτη. Είδα το MT το κάνατε και 4.16 ε? πρέπει να φτιάξω και τα δικά μου RB's. Σχετικά με την παραβίαση πιστεύω πως επειδή έπεφτε η ασφάλεια ίσως να προκαλέσαμε προβλήματα στα ρεύματα στις κεραίες της vodafone, ίσως τεχνικοί που πήγαν εκεί ήθελαν να δουν τι γίνεται και δεν είχαν πρόσβαση και να το άνοιξαν! αυτό ίσως εξηγεί και την γεννήτρια που δούλευε συνέχεια μετά! Γιώργο ποτε πήρε η γεννήτρια? όταν έβγαλες το UPS και δεν έπεφτε η ασφάλεια σωστά? δεν πιστεύω με την καμία να ήταν κλέφτες! σιγά μην πήγαιναν εκεί πάνω! αν ήταν θα μπορούσαν να είχαν μπει ήδη μέσα και να τα σήκωναν όλα! κάποια στιγμή αν αλλάξω την ip camera στο εξοχικό με σύστημα καταγραφής ίσως να μπορέσω να φτιάξω την κάμερα σε κουτάκι και θα μπορεί να μπει εκεί να βλέπουμε! δυστυχώς δεν βλέπει βράδυ, αλλά τραβάει φωτος ή videos με ότι δει να κινείτε!!! και τα στέλνει σε email ή FTP! καλό θα ήταν την επόμενη φορά να βρούμε σύρματα να μπαλώσουμε κάπως την τρύπα!
νατη και η καμερα! για πληκτρολόγιο θα δω αν έχω κανένα περίσευμα εγώ. Να πω πως υπάρχει άλλη μια λύση για παρακολούθηση αλλά θα δούμε από την Ανοιξη να έχει καλό καιρό και να έχουμε και μπολικη όρεξη, αν μπορουμε στον άλλον server εκεί να βάλουμε μια αναλογική κάρτα tv/video που έχω, μπορώ να βάλω μια κάμερα εξωτερικού χώρου αδιάβροχη σε RCA που βλέπει καλά και το βράδυ! αλλά θα το συζητήσουμε και θα δούμε μέχρι τότε! με ειδικά προγράμματα κάνει και καταγραφή βιντεο!!

----------


## 7bpm

Ίσως τα spikes που κάνει η γεννήτρια τους όταν παίρνει μπρος να μας βραχυκύκλωσε το UPS. Και ίσως αυτός να ήταν και ο λόγος που κολλούσε, που και που, και το προηγούμενο PCακι. Πολύ πιθανόν και την επομένη φόρα που θα ξαναπάρει μπρος η γεννήτρια να μας ξανακυλήσει και αυτό το PC μιας και πλέον δεν έχει UPS για να το προστατέψει.

Το UPS που είχαμε βάλει ήταν μια ευγενική χορηγία του Netsailor με καινούργια μπαταρία. Το είχα ένα μήνα ολόκληρο σε λειτουργία με 4-5 φορτώσεις-εκφορτώσεις για να ‘τρέξει’ η μπαταρία όπου παράλληλα είχε περάσει και δυο 5λεπτες διακοπές της ΔΕΗ στον Μαραθώνα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Επίσης πριν το UPS είχε τοποθετηθεί power surge protector στην πρίζα, αλλά προφανώς δεν έκανε τίποτα. 

Ξέρει κανένας τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να προστατέψουμε τον κόμβο από την γεννήτρια;


ΥΓ. Ο περίεργος που άνοιξε τον φράκτη θα ήθελα να ήξερα ποιος είναι όμως.

----------


## john70

Η γεννήτρια σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πειράζει το UPS. Απλά το καλώδιο σας εκει πάνω είναι πολύ καλός κεραυνο συλλέκτης, από εκει τραβάει τα πάντα !

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ πιστεύω πως για κάποιο λόγο το UPS παίρνει υψηλό φορτίο και κολλάει και δεν δουλεύει ή βραχυκυκλώνει. Θα μας πει ο Geioa αν το δοκίμασε και αλλού. Για την τρύπα στο συρματόπλεγμα μάλλον τους ρίξαμε τα ρεύματα στις κεραίες και προσπάθησαν να δουν τι συμβαίνει. Αυτό εξηγεί και γιατί μάλλον πήρε η γεννήτρια όταν έβαλε ο Geioa μπρος το ρεύμα στα δικά μας μηχανήματα. Ομως να μας πει αν πηρε τότε μπρος για να είμαστε σίγουροι πως είναι αυτό. Ο John70 ίσως να έχει δίκιο για τους κεραυνούς αλλά τι να κάνουμε? να βάλουμε αλεξικεύρανο ? επίσης δεν παίρνουμε ρεύμα από την γεννήτρια γιατί όταν είχε διακοπές στην περιοχή η ΔΕΗ έκλεινε και ο κόμβος! οπότε αποκλείεται η γεννήτρια να επηρεάζει το UPS.
Ασχετο αλλά τελικά έχω πληκτρολόγιο και κάθεται οπότε την επόμενη φορά θα το αφήσω στον ΑηΣτράτη.

και ένα πολύ καλό άρθρο : http://www.meteoclub.gr/themata/egky...-aleksikeravna που αναφέρεται σε υπολογιστές, ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις, τηλεπικοινωνίες, καθώς και τοποθέτηση αλεξικεύρανου και πολλά άλλα καλά και χρήσιμα πράγματα!

και μετασχηματιστής ασφαλείας : http://elektrotechnika.gr/ts2481224-p-3943.html
http://elektrotechnika.gr/surge-arre...6l-p-1325.html

----------


## geioa

το UPS δεν το δοκιμασα αλλου. το κατεβασα απλος κατω στο σπιτι στο μαραθωνα.
κατα τα αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση το εξεις.
εστω οτι με την πτωση του δικου μας γενικου ριξαμε την ασφαλεια των "αλλων", γιαυτο και πηρε μπροστα η γεννητρια τους.
αφου εμεις περνουμε ρευμα απο τους αλλους και οχι το αντιθετο, πως γινετε σηκώνοντας παλι τον γενικο να εχουμε εμεις ρευμα και οχι η "αλλοι !!!
και λεω οχι "οι αλλοι" μιας και ο λογος που δουλεψε η γεννητρια ηταν η απολεια ρευματος....
το συγουρο ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να ειμαστε πολυ προσεκτικοι για να μην εχουμε τιποτε προβληματα....
ισως να βαζαμε και κανα χαρτακι στην πορτα μας με καποιο κινητο δικο μας ουτος ωστε να μπορει κανεις να επικοινωνει σε περιπτωση καποιας αναγκης (ισως λιγο τραβηγμένο, αλλα ειναι μια λυση για την αποφυγη προβληματων)

----------


## pasific

εχω δει ups να ρινουν την ασφαλεια επειδη εχουν πεσει η μπαταριες τραβανε πολλη για να τις φορτισουν+πισι αν ειχε γινει μεγαλη διακοπη μπορει να ειχαν αδιασει η μπαταριες.
η ασφαλεια ηταν ποσα αμπερ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ στο σπίτι εδώ στην Αθήνα μια μέρα έβαλα καταλάθος ενα αερόθερμο σε ένα πολύπριζο που έπερνε από το UPS! το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να αδειάσει αμέσως, δεν μπορούσε να γεμίσει, μου έριξε την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα και σφύριζε, και ακόμα και όταν το αποσυνδεσα από την παροχη ρεύματος έκανε ώρα να συνέλθει! έτυχε να έρθει ένα φιλαράκι από εδω ηλεκτρολόγος σε μεγάλες εγκαταστάσεις και μου είπε πως γίνεται αυτό με το ups, επίσης μου είπε κάτι που ξέχασα πως το λένε που πρέπει να έχουν στην voda και καταλαβαίνει την πτώση τάσεως, έτσι αν πέσει η τάση λιγο χαμηλότερα παίρνει η γεννητρια ακόμα και αν υπάρχει ρεύμα!!! νομίζω πως είναι ο επιτηρητής τάσης κάτι σαν αυτά εδώ δλδ : http://www.noratex.gr/newpdfgr/pg52-55.pdf
και εδώ http://www.noratex.gr/newpdfgr/pg12-20.pdf κάτι σαν αυτά θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε για προστασία από διακυμάνσεις του ρεύματος ώστε να μην έχουμε αυτό το φαινόμενο δλδ μετασχηματιστή προστασίας κτλ.
και εδώ http://www.noratex.gr/newpdfgr/pg36.pdf σχετικά με αντικεραυνική προστασία.

----------


## john70

λοιπόν .... απλά τα πράγματά ,

Αντικεραυνικά στα 2 άκρα του καλωδίου,
Μ/Σ 1:1 για το ρεύμα που μπαίνει μέσα στο σπιτάκι
Ράβδος γείωσης για προστασία.


Όταν γίνονται πρόχειρα με την πιεση του χρόνου οι συνδέσεις, ξεκινάνε τα κουλά .... Κανονίστε να πάμε μια μέρα να τα μαζέψουμε. Προμήθεια στα υλικά που θέλουμε , πάμε επάνω και τέλος στα κουφά !

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! John αυτά τα συστήματα με τις αντικεραυνικές προστασίες θέλουν μελέτη από εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό και συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές, τουλάχιστον ότι αναζήτηση και αν έκανα έτσι είδα, ούτε καν τιμές για αλεξικεύρανα δεν βρήκα! δε νομίζω λοιπόν πως μπορούμε να τα κάνουμε μόνοι μας, εκτός αν κάποιος έχει τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις για τέτοια πράγματα! άσε που μια μέρα δεν φτάνει με τίποτα και απ' ότι βλέπω κανένας δεν μπορεί μέρες που μπορεί κάποιος άλλος! πχ εγώ δεν μπορώ καθημερινές γιατί δεν προλαβαίνω λόγω δουλειάς. Οτι χρειαστεί από κόστος εγώ είμαι μέσα και όσοι έχουμε σχέση με το βουνό να τσοντάρουμε να τα πάρουμε τα πράγματα που θα χρειαστούν. Για ηλεκτρολόγο έχω ένα καλό φιλαράκι αν χρειαστούμε και τον ξέρω πάρα πολλά χρόνια και πρέπει να ξέρει και από αλεξικεύρανα.
Στις φωτογραφίες που έχω από όλες τις κεραίες κινητής που είναι εκεί, δεν βλέπω αλεξικεύρανα! κάνω λάθος? ή δεν έχουν όντως βάλει πουθενά?

----------


## ysam

Νικηφόρε ο John έχει εξειδίκευση σε αυτά. Εξάλλου αν τον δεις από κοντά θα καταλάβεις.. Σαν να τον χτυπάει το ρεύμα 2-3 φορές την μέρα είναι  ::   ::  

Οκ χωρίς πλάκα πάρτε τον μαζί σας και θα καταλάβετε..

----------


## geioa

σε σχεση με το κατα ποσο δημιουργεί προβλημα η μη εγκατασταση αντικεραυνικων δεν το γνωριζω.
αυτο που σιγουρα θα πρεπει να κοιταξουμε ειναι το να τοποθετησουμε ασφαλειες που να μας αποδεσμευουν απο τις αλλες εγκαταστασεις.
και οταν λεω να μας αποδεσμευουν, εννοω οτι εαν γινετε κατι στα δικα μας μηχανηματα να μην επηρεάζουμε τον υπολοιπο "κοσμο"
δεν ξερω πως μπορει να γινει αυτο γιατι ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει το εαν περνουμε εμεις ρευμα απο αλλους η αλλοι απο εμας.
το πρωτο μας μέλημα ειναι το να μην δημιουργουμε προβλημα στους αλλους, γιατι ετσι θα εχουμε και εμεις προβλημα.

τωρα για το ποιος θα το κανει, δεν ξερω.
εννοειτε οτι οποιος απο εμας εχει τις γνωσεις ειναι καλοδεχουμενος.
οποτε κανονιστει ειμαι μεσα (εννοειτε)...

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν τον ξέρω προσωπικά τον john70, εγώ για μένα βασικά μιλούσα που δεν ξέρω να κάνω τέτοιες δουλειές. Πάντως σχετικά με αυτό που λέει ο Γιώργος μπορουμε να βάλουμε στο πινακά μας στο ISOBOX ασφάλεια -επιτηρητή φάσης και με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα να μας κατεβάζει και έτσι να μην προκαλούμε πρόβλημα στον σταθμό της Voda. Επίσης εννοείτε UPS αν αυτό έπαθε ζημια να μπει νέο και προτείνω να μπουν και τα αντικεραυνικά προστατευτικά στα ntype καλώδια, δλδ σαν αυτά : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/188/Page/27/el/ και αυτό : http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403641 ,για ethernet αν έχουμε εξωτερικά πχ για το bullet της omni αυτό : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/191/Page/27/el/
να πω πως σύμφωνα με άλλους που μίλησα είχαν προβλήματα σε cm9 μετά από κεραυνούς σε ψηλά σημεία που ήταν τα AP και έβαλαν το πρωτο που έδειξα στα παραπάνω links και τέλος τα προβλήματα!!! και όπως είχε αποδειχτεί και παλιότερα υπήρχαν προβλήματα με cm9 και στον κομβο του kasparov στο βουνό πάνω στο Νέο Βουτζά και πιθανότατα και αυτά τα προβλήματα ήταν απο κεραυνούς που έσκασαν εκεί κοντά!

----------


## Nikiforos

Μάλιστα τις μέρες νομίζω που είχαμε προβλήματα η ipcamera στο σπίτι μου στο εξοχικό μου εστειλε βραδυνά αστραποβρόντια!!! δειτε το βιντεο και μου έχει στείλει απειρα γιατι ανιχνεύει κίνηση κτλ.

Εκανε σήμερα κανείς reboot το router? ή εκανε μόνο του? επίσης είδα watchdog σε μια ip νομίζω ειναι για του geioa, αν δεν κάνω λάθος αν πέφτει το link αυτό τοτε κάνει μετά και reboot το router? γιατί το έχετε κάνει έτσι?

----------


## Nikiforos

Μετά από τα τελευταία αστραποβρόντια που είδα μετά την δυνατή βροχή τις τελευταίες μέρες Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή δεν είδα προβλήματα στον κόμβο, παρά μόνο το link του 7bpm2 που είναι κάτω από πριν και της Πάρνηθας που ενώ συνδέθηκε σε κάποια φαση μετά χάθηκε ξανά και στο σκαν δεν το πιάνω. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι έγινε? επίσης να ρωτήσω ΑΝ θυμάτε κανείς, από τους ιστούς επάνω στο βουνό ο δικός μας είναι ο ψηλότερος? γιατί αν ξεπερνάμε σε ύψος τους ιστούς της κινητής τηλεφωνίας σίγουρα θα έχουμε θέμα! και μάλιστα πιστεύω ότι την πληρώνει το πιάτο που είναι στο ψηλότερο σημείο! στις φωτος μοιάζει ο ιστός μας να είναι ο ψηλότερος, αλλά δεν είμαι και 100% σίγουρος! οι φωτος είναι με ευρυγώνια λήψη και παραμορφώνουν τα αντικείμενα στις άκρες των φωτογραφιών, μην βγάζω λάθος συμπεράσματα. Να ρωτήσω το UPS τελικά το δοκιμάσατε αν δουλεύει αλλού?

----------


## geioa

σχετικα με UPS, το εχω κατεβασει και ειναι στο σπιτι μου μαζι με την δικη σου καρτα. απο εμενα δεν εχει δοκιμαστει.
για τον ιστο που ρωτας δεν θυμαμε και εγω να σου πω. τωρα κατα ποσο μπορει να μπερδεύετε η δικη μας συχνότητα με αυτης των κινητων δεν το γνωριζω. αυτο μαλλον θα πρεπει να το απαντησει καποιος πολυ πιο ειδικος στις συχνωτητες....

----------


## Nikiforos

Το UPS δοκιμασετο όταν ξαναπας Μαραθωνα να δούμε αν παίζει! για τις συχνότητες δεν εννοουσα κατι τέτοιο! εννοώ για τους κεραυνούς! οι συχνοτητες κινητής είναι στα 900 (wind, voda) και 1800mhz (cosmote) και εμείς είμαστε στα 5ghz, συνεπως είναι ακρως αδύνατον να επηρεάζονται οι συχνότητες!!!!

----------


## geioa

χμμμμμ !
τι εγινε, πεσαμε παλι !
εχτες το βραδυ περιπου 23.00 ηταν ολα καλα μιας τσεκαρα τον geioa2.
σημερα ειναι down !
τι να φταιει συτη τη φορα.....!

----------


## geioa

τωρα ειναι οκ !!!
τι μπορει να εγινε! να ηταν κατι απο εμενα που δεν μπορουσα να "δω" ΑηΣτρατη και geioa2 !!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! στο Rb433 μου βλέπω πολλές αποσυνδέσεις το βράδυ στις 9 παρά μέχρι και σήμερα το πρωί!! συγκεκριμένα έχει 4 συνολικά! στo router στο βουνό δεν φαίνονται γιατί τα logs έχουν γεμίσει από τα pptp! αυτά που λέει στα logs είναι τα παρακάτω, αν ξέρει κανείς ας μας πει τι σημαίνουν γιατί δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοια!

received deauth, sending station leaving (3) αυτό το έχω ξαναδεί οκ, μετά ξανά disconnected, too many poll timeouts, μετά disconnected, extensive data loss και η 4η λέει παλι too many poll timeouts! και η πλακα πως μεταξύ τους έχουν διαφορές ωρών! πως γίνεται αυτό? τι είναι όλα αυτά? κανείς καμία ιδέα? προφανώς το link μου έπεφτε και δεν έφταιγε το router στο βουνό!
Υπόψην πως το λινκ είναι αψογο με πολύ καλό σήμα με χαμηλό tx power και όταν έχει traffic το CCQ είναι 100/100 και SNR 34. Επισης δεν έγιναν διακοπές ρευματος και σύμφωνα με την ipcamera ούτε είδα να φυσάει αν και άλλες φορές με πολύ αέρα δεν έγινε και τπτ και φυσικά δεν είχαμε και βροχή, αλλά και τις άλλες φορές δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Μήπως είναι παρεμβολές στην συχνότητα? ξέχασα να πω πως στο διπλανό βουνό του ΑηΣτράτη υπάρχει ελικοδρόμιο με πολεμικά ελικόπτερα του πολεμικού ναυτικού και ξέρω ότι έχουν συχνότητες σε 5ghz!!!! αν δείτε τις λιστες με τις συχνότητες καποιες στα 5ghz είναι για ρανταρ και ασυρματους του πολεμικου ναυτικου και αεροπορίας! λέω μήπως πεσαμε σε τέτοια φάση γιατι μερικά βράδια κάνουν ασκήσεις στην περιοχή μας! θυμάτε κανείς που είναι η λιστα με τις συχνότητες να τις ελέγξουμε?

----------


## geioa

πηγα το πρωινα συνδεθω με μαραθωνα χωρις επιτυχια. αμεσος πηγα να δω για το εαν ειναι UP το βουνο η ειναι μινο προβλημα του δικου μου κομβου.
εκει ειδα οτι ειχε προβλημα και το βουνο.
κανοντας ομως τον καθημερινο ελεγχο στο κομβο της αθηνας ειδα οτι και παρολο που το Voip που εχω ειχε κανονικα συνδεση (ping klp) με το router, δεν ηταν register. ετσι εκανα ενα reboot στο router. με τα απο λιγο εκανα προσπαθεια να συνδεθω ξανα με μαραθωνα και εγινε κανονικα.
ετσι ειπα μηπως ειναι δικο μου προβλημα, αλλα για να βλεπεις ολα αυτα εσυ τοτε ισως να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στο router του βουνου και καποιες φορες να μην επιτρεπει την συνδεση

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς τα logs είναι γεμάτα με pptp και δεν μπορώ να δω τι έκανε το router στο βουνό!!! πάντως έπεφτε το Link όπως είπα, το γιατί είναι άλλο θέμα! Τώρα για το θέμα με τις συχνότητες εδώ μπορεί να έχουμε το πρόβλημα που λέγαμε και με τον Σταύρο και όχι από τις κεραίες κινητής! γιατί αυτές υπάρχουν παντού! ελικοδρόμια πολεμικού ναυτικού όχι όμως! Ξεχασα να πω πως το RB μου έχει uptime 9 μέρες (είναι πάνω σε UPS), δλδ από τότε που το έκανα το ΜΤ σε 4.16. Γιώργο όταν δεν έφτανες στο βουνό από το δικό μου πέρναγες όμως?

Δειτε το σχέδιο με την κατανομή συχνοτήτων εδώ : http://www.yme.gr/getfile.php?id=2731
εδώ είναι το pdf με πίνακες συχνοτήτων : http://www.yme.gr/getfile.php?id=1836
Και το αρχικό Link με όλες τις πληροφορίες εδώ : http://www.yme.gr/?getwhat=1&oid=256&id=&tid=256
ένα κείμενο δικό μας ίσως σε PDF που να λέει τις συχνότητες μας για τα 5ghz ξέρει κανείς που είναι? δεν μιλάω για αυτά του υπουργείου.

----------


## JB172

Επισυνάπτω το Φ.Ε.Κ. 399 της 3 Απριλίου 2006 με τις ραδιοσυχνότητες.

Προσοχή στις σελίδες 52 έως και 54
Τα δικά μας στους 5 GHz αναφέρονται ως WAS/RLAN στην στήλη "Χρήσεις"
Οι συχνότητες που επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιούμε για εξωτερικά links είναι από 5470 MHz έως 5725 MHz.

Σε αυτές τις συχνότητες όμως λειτουργούν και άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως:
Ενεργητικοί αισθητήρες
Καθορισμός θέσης
Ναυτιλιακά και VTS ραντάρ
Ραντάρ τακτικών επικοινωνιών
Αμυντικά συστήματα
Ραντάρ καιρού
Εφαρμογές ραδιοερασιτέχνη

Οι συχνότητες 5150 MHz έως και 5350 ΜΗz μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, αλλά μόνο σε εσωτερικούς χώρους.

----------


## Nikiforos

JB172 thanks με κάλυψες, αν και τα ειχα βρει και εγω αυτά δεν είχα προσέξει το WLAN, δυστυχώς είναι οι συχνότητες που δουλεύουν ρανταρ του πολεμικου ναυτικου!!! ακριβώς στο διπλανό βουνό έχουμε ένα και σε άλλα βουνά ποιο μακριά έχει και άλλα λογω βάσεων του πολεμικού ναυτικού. Είναι πιθανόν λοιπόν διάφορα προβλήματα ανεξήγητα που συμβαίνουν μερικές φορές να είναι από παρεμβολές ρανταρ και τηλεποικοινωνιών?

----------


## john70

Ξεκολλάτε , Δεν υπάρχει καμία παρεμβολή απο το ΠΝ εκεί γύρω. Ρίχτε μια πιο προσεκτική ματια στο setup να βρούμε τι φταίει. Στην Πάρνηθα για την ιστορία ο κόμβος είναι κάτω μια και τα 9Β τσάκισαν και τα 3 πιάτα ! φωτό αργότερα

----------


## Nikiforos

Το έμαθα John κρίμα! αν μπορείς κανα weekend (Κυριακή δλδ) και θες βοηθεια για οτιδήποτε έδω είμαστε! εγώ πάντως ελεγξα τις συχνότητες και είναι όλες οκ, η δικιά μου δεν ήταν και την άλλαξα! και για την ιστορία τελικά το βράδυ ειχε διακοπες ρεύματος! ήταν ολιγόλεπτες και το UPS που είχα εγώ με κράτησε αλλά στο βουνό δεν έχει UPS τώρα. Αρα τίποτα από αυτά που λέγαμε δεν έφταιγε, όσο για το setup όλα μια χαρα δείχνουν, το link το δικό μου και του Γιώργου παίζουν μια χαρά!

----------


## geioa

παντος εγω μιας και ειναι αμεσα χρησιμω, απενεργοποιησα το δικο μου vpn που ειχα φτιαζει στον κομβο για να μην διμηουργει προβλημα χωρις λογο στα logs οταν το πιανει....

----------


## Nikiforos

Βασικά το άλλο γεμίζει τα Logs και το Link είναι down, αλλά το βλέπω συνδεδεμένο, πως παίζει αυτό το VPN? χρειάζεται σε κάτι ή να το κάνουμε disable για να μπορούμε να παρακολουθούμε τα Logs του κόμβου? επίσης όσες ip's δεν χρειάζονται τις έχω κάνει disable, οπότε ότι ξαναδουλέψει μην ξεχάσατε να τις κάνετε enable ξανά! η omni με το bulletaki δεν είναι ενεργή βλέπω έτσι?

----------


## 7bpm

Ρε Νικηφορε τι δουλεια εχει το λινκ με το VPN? Για λιγο internet ειναι το VPN οταν ειμαστε εκει πανω. 

Τεσπα, το εκλεισα, για να μην γεμιζει τα logs οταν αποσυνδεεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλά αν το χρειάζεται κανεις που πάει επάνω μπορεί ευκολα να το ανοίξει πάλι. Με ενδιαφέρει να βλέπω τα logs για να ξέρουμε τι κάνει ο κόμβος για να δουμε τυχόν προβλήματα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς χτες με την μεγάλη βροχή και τα αστραποβρόντια σε μια φάση έκλεισε το router και ξανάνοιξε, από τότε το Link μου πήγε περίπατο! το σήμα ξεπερνάει τα -88 και είναι τόσο χάλια που πέφτει και σηκώνεται όλη την ώρα! δεν έχω ιδέα τι έγινε, πάντως θα έλεγα σχεδόν με σιγουριά πως δεν είναι από νερά, γιατί τόσα νερά έχουν φάει και δεν είχα πρόβλημα! το κακό είναι πως μάλλον δεν θα πάω εξοχικό αύριο, αλλά αν παω να ελέγξω στο σπίτι τα πάντα, αν και μάλλον η ζημιά έγινε στο βουνό, υπάρχει περίπτωση να έριξε κανά κεραυνό τπτ και να την άκουσε η cm9? μου κάνει εντύπωση πως ακριβώς πριν χαλάσει το Link είχα 6 μέρες uptime και έχει αντέξει και αέριδες μεγάλους και βροχές πολλές, όμως μετά ξαφνικά χάλασε αφού πρώτα έκανε reboot το router από διακοπή ρεύματος! τυχαίο ?

----------


## alexandertm8

> Δυστυχώς χτες με την μεγάλη βροχή και τα αστραποβρόντια σε μια φάση έκλεισε το router και ξανάνοιξε, από τότε το Link μου πήγε περίπατο! το σήμα ξεπερνάει τα -88 και είναι τόσο χάλια που πέφτει και σηκώνεται όλη την ώρα! δεν έχω ιδέα τι έγινε, πάντως θα έλεγα σχεδόν με σιγουριά πως δεν είναι από νερά, γιατί τόσα νερά έχουν φάει και δεν είχα πρόβλημα! το κακό είναι πως μάλλον δεν θα πάω εξοχικό αύριο, αλλά αν παω να ελέγξω στο σπίτι τα πάντα, αν και μάλλον η ζημιά έγινε στο βουνό, υπάρχει περίπτωση να έριξε κανά κεραυνό τπτ και να την άκουσε η cm9? μου κάνει εντύπωση πως ακριβώς πριν χαλάσει το Link είχα 6 μέρες uptime και έχει αντέξει και αέριδες μεγάλους και βροχές πολλές, όμως μετά ξαφνικά χάλασε αφού πρώτα έκανε reboot το router από διακοπή ρεύματος! τυχαίο ?


Δεν ήταν βροχή ακριβώς, έριχνε για κάπου 1 ώρα ασταμάτητα χαλάζι. Ψιλό μεν αλλά σε συνδυασμό με τον δυνατό αέρα που είχε μπορεί να έχει κάνει ζημιά. 
Στο σπίτι μου η κακοκαιρία χθες έκανε όλο λακκούβες τις υδρορροές τις δυτικής πρόσοψης -είναι αλουμινίου-.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά σήμερα που ήρθα Μαραθώνα και τα έλεγξα όλα είναι μια χαρά στο σπίτι, ούτε αντιρίδες χαλαρώσανε, ουτε νερά δεν υπήρχαν πουθενά και το πιάτο ουτε καν εχει κουνηθεί. Οπότε κάτι από το βουνό είναι το πρόβλημα, μαλλον το χαλάζι σε συνδυασμό με τον πολύ αέρα μας την έκανε την ζημιά. Οπότε κάποια Κυριακή να έχει καλό καιρό να μπορεί και ο Γιώργος θα πάμε να το φτιάξουμε. Προς το παρόν έφτιαξε κάπως μόνο του και τουλάχιστον από χτες δεν πέφτει και στο b/w test που έκανα βγάζει 30mbps αντί 45 που έβγαζε πριν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## tritsako

Οπότε θα δουλέψει το ap του AiStratis; (Το λέω για να κάνω ένα scan)

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν έχει επάνω σύνδεση με το ΜΤ το bullet που έχει για την omni, αλλά ρευμα έχει οπότε πρέπει να εκπέμπει κανονικα σαν AP, δεν το εχουμε πειράξει, όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί είναι για δοκιμές και μονο σαν φάρος και όχι για να έχει πελάτες. Επίσης επειδή είναι πολύ ψηλά εκεί και ειμαστε εμείς χαμηλά, και ως γνωστόν η omni εκμπεμπει εκτός από παντοκατευθυντικά και ψηλά σε άνοιγμα μοιρών κάθετα εννοώ μπορεί να μην την πιάνουμε όλοι. Εγώ είμαι καπου 3.4χλμ μακριά και την ομνι δεν την επιανα!

----------


## geioa

τις τελευταιες μερες ο κομβος παρουσιαζει διαφορες συνδεσεις και αποσυνδεσεις στο δικτυο. αυτο εχουμε παρατηρήσει τουλαχιστον με τον nikiforo που απο το περασμενο ΣΚ προσπαθουσαμε να δουμε εαν ειναι κατι απο τον δικο του κομβο η απο το βουνο.

σημερα το πριω σταματησε παλι η συνδεση με το βουνο και μολις τωρα (12.40) ειδα οτι εχει επανελθει.
πηγα αμεσως να δω το uptime του κομβου και ειδα οτι ειναι 7 λεπτα !!!
καταλαβαινω λοιπον οτι δεν οφειλεται στο οτι για καποιο λογο δεν λειτουργουν σωστα τα λινκ που εχει ο κομβος, αλλα ΠΕΦΤΕΙ το ρευμα !!!
γιαυτο και πεφτει και η συνδεση.
σωατ δεν τα λεω ! ειχε κανεις καμια αλλη ιδεα !
και δεν υπαρχει και καποιος τροπος να μαθουμε εαν οντος εχει προβλημα το ρευμα. μονο απο τις εταιρειες κινητης, αλλα τρεχα γυρευε...

----------


## Nikiforos

εχει 1 μερα κατι ωρες uptime, από τα logs της κονσόλας πάντως, βλέπω reboots στο router!

feb/11/2011 08:21:53 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper sh
utdown
feb/11/2011 16:19:44 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper sh
utdown
feb/18/2011 21:36:27 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper sh
utdown
feb/21/2011 11:05:43 system,error,critical System rebooted because of ping watch
dog timeout
feb/21/2011 11:11:49 system,error,critical System rebooted because of ping watch
dog timeout
feb/24/2011 12:31:38 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper sh
utdown
feb/26/2011 09:34:20 system,error,critical System rebooted because of ping watch
dog timeout

Το δικο σου λινκ γιατι έπεφτε? δεν εχει πρόβλημα το σημα σου!

----------


## geioa

οταν λες επεφτε !
μηπως σε μπερδεψε το οτι του εχω κανει καποια reboot το ΣΚ ?

----------


## Nikiforos

απ`ότι ξέρω δεν λέει αυτό εδω : system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper shutdown στα κανονικά reboot!

----------


## geioa

δεν το ξερω...
παντος σημερα που βρεθηκαμε στη κοπη της πιτας, ειπαμε με τον 7bpm οτι θα κανονιστει να παμε μολις φτιαξει λιγο ο καιρος επανω να τοκτοποιησουμε ορισμενα πραγματα.....

----------


## NetTraptor

Αυτός ο κόμβος είναι ήρωας!

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλά τι έγινε? το σήμα μου έφτιαξε!!! πηγε κανεις στο βουνο και έκανε τπτ? γιατί γύρισε στα παλια καλά επίπεδα!!! καλά έγινε θαύμα? LOL!!!!! και uptime 2μέρες και κάτι ωρες.

----------


## geioa

αντι να καθεσε και να κανεις εικασιες καλα θα κανεις να πας και να αναψεις ενα κερι (περιπου σαν το μποι σου) στο ΑηΣτρατη.
πως εχεις την εντυπωση οτι γίνεται κανεις θρησκος την σημερον ημεραν !!!! εβαλε ο αγιος το χερι του !!!!! ειναι σιμαδι !!!  ::  ::  ::  χα χα.

επισης, ετσι επιβεβαιωνετε αυτο που ειπε ο NetTraptor, οτι ο κομβος ειναι ηρωας. δινει μαχες μονος του με τις συνθηκες και .....ναι βγαινει νικητης ::  ::  :: 
(για οσους δεν πιστευουν σε θαυματα)

----------


## 7bpm

Σιγουρα θαυμα ειναι...! Εβαλε ο Θεος το χερι του για να μην βρεξει αλλο και στεγνωσε το καλωδιο... LOL

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν παίζει να έβαλε νερά καπου γιατι στην ένωση καλωδίου με feeder έχει μπει πολύ καλά δυνατή λαστιχοταινία, οπως και στην τρύπα που είχε το feeder (και εδώ έβαλα και σιλικόνη πρώτα). Οπότε σχεδόν το αποκλείω, και κάτω στο σπίτι τα ίδια έχω κάνει και δεν υπήρχε ίχνος υγρασίας μετά από πολλές βροχές στον έλεγχο που έκανα. Τα feeder αυτά (του e-wifi) έχουν τρυπούλες που επειδή εμείς έχουμε ανάποδα τα πιατα δεν μας χρειάζονται και τις κλείνουμε. Τώρα να έφυγε και η σιλικόνη και η λαστιχοταινία και να έμπασε νερά το feeder? να φτιάξει ο καιρός και θα ελεχθούν όλα και στον AηΣτράτη. Αν με την επόμενη βροχή ξαναχαλάσει θα υποθέσω πως μπάζει νερά στο feeder. Το feeder είναι αυτό : http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/163/Page/46/el/
μάλιστα έχει διάφανο καπάκι μπροστά και μπορουμε εύκολα να δούμε αν μέσα έχει νερά ή υγρασίες!

----------


## geioa

κυριοι, επειδη τις τελευταιες μερες πολλα ακουμε για τον καιρο τον προσεχων ημερων νομιζω οτι ο κομβος θα δωσει τις εξετασεις του και στις πολικες θερμοκρασιες και τα χιονια. τι λετε ειναι ετοιμος. θα παρει αλλη μια πουλαδα !

----------


## Nikiforos

Παρατηρησα τα logs στο router του ΑηΣτράτη όταν μπήκα με telnet και ειδα πως έγιναν στην περιοχή διακοπές ρεύματος που επιβεβαιώθηκαν και από τις ειδήσεις. Οι διακοπές είναι επειδή δεν έχει UPS προς το παρον στον κόμβο. Τα links και τα 2 ενεργά ειναι μια χαρά. Παραθέτω τα logs και το link με τις ειδήσεις για τις διακοπές ρεύματος.

mar/08/2011 04:35:20 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper shutdown
mar/08/2011 04:44:21 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper shutdown
mar/08/2011 05:37:12 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper shutdown
mar/08/2011 06:50:26 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper shutdown
mar/08/2011 10:33:24 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper shutdown
mar/08/2011 11:27:56 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper shutdown
mar/08/2011 11:36:33 system,error,critical router was rebooted without proper shutdown

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231082355

----------


## Nikiforos

μπορεί να μην εχω ipcamera στον ΑηΣτράτη, πάντως κάτω στο σπίτι το έχει στρώσει! σημερα το πρωι φωτο από την ipcamera.

----------


## geioa

καλησπερα μετα απο καιρο,

σημερα κατεβηκα μαραθωνα μιας και ειχε καλο καιρο και ηταν ευκαιρια για μερικες δουλιτσες. ευκαιρια και για μια βολτα και στον Αη Στρατη για μια ματια, ετσι για να δω πως τα πηγε ο κομβος με τον χειμωνα.
παρολο που ειναι παλικαρι ο κομβος, τα εχουμε ξαναπει αυτα δεν καταφερε να βγαλει τον χειμωνα αλώβητος. (λεμε τωρα......)

κανοντας εναν ελεγχο σε ολον το χωρο, εξω, μεσα στο κουτι αλλα και στα πιατα μας ηταν ολα καλα εκτος απο το επανω πιατο του ιστου που ειναι της ζευξης του 7bpm, το οποιο ειχε βγει και ειχε κρεμασει το μπρατσο με το feeder (παραθετω φωτο παρακατω)

παρολο που γνωριζα οτι το λινκ δεν ηταν ενεργο, χωρις να ξερω τον ακριβη λογο, προσπαθησα να το φτιαξω.
ανεβηκα επανω και κουμπωνωντας το μπρατσο στη θεση του επεσε το σιδερακι που εχουν μπροστα τα πιατα gibertini. λογο του οτι ηταν πραγματικα πολυ ψηλα και δεν ηταν και οτι καλυτερο, δεν εκανα την κινηση να ξαναανεβω μιας και ημουν και μονος μου και δεν ελεγε.......
η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειχε και ενα αερακι και με την παραμικρη κινηση εκει πανω πηγαινε και ερχοτανε ο ιστος.
απορώ πως θα ηταν τα πραγματα οταν μπηκε εκει το πιατο...... 

any way, κατεβηκα, αφησα το σιδερακι σε προφανη θεση για την επομενη φορα που θα ανεβει καποιος (οι) για εργασιες και εφυγα...
παραθετω μερικες φωτο απο τον ανοιξιατικο Αη Στρατη αλλα και απο το πιατο που ειχε το προβλημα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! φαντάσου τι αέρα είχε εκεί πάνω για να γίνει αυτό! μην ανεβαίνεις όμως μόνος σου! αν πάθεις κάτι (χτύπα ξύλο) δεν θα μπορεί κανείς να σε βοηθήσει! άσε που πρέπει να δένεσε στον ίστο, δεν ξέρω αν το έκανες αυτό! να φτιάξει ο καιρός και όλα θα γίνουν! το πιάτο αυτό έχουμε πει θα κατέβει χαμηλότερα.

----------


## geioa

το BGP με παρνηθα ειναι για καποιο λογο κλειστο, η εχει ξεχαστει ?
το λονκ απ' οτι βλεπω δουλευει μια χαρα, γιαυτο ρωταω !

----------


## JB172

Ανοικτό είναι το bgp. Εκανα reboot αλλά δεν συνδέεται. Για δες τον Αη-Στράτη

----------


## 7bpm

Το σημα εχει φυγει παλι στο λινκ με Παρνηθα.

-77/-80 λεει ο Αη Στρατης... (γι' αυτο και το BGP ειναι κλειστο)

----------


## 7bpm

Μαλλον, οτι να' ναι και παλι...

-68/-64 με 40% το CCQ...

----------


## geioa

οταν ελεγα για το BGP εννοουσα για αυτο του ΑηΣτρατη....

μηπως θα επρεπε να μπει το λινκ σε turbo μπας και την περισσοτερη ισχυ εχει πιο σταθερη ποιοτητα σηματος !
επισης, με καποιο τροπο ισως θα πρεπει να τσεκαρουμε την περιπτωση του να κουνιουνται τα πιατα απο τον αερα (με καποια μπογια στις βιδες κλπ)
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι την τελευταια φορα που θα πηγατε στην παρνηθα θα λαβατε τα μετρα σας, λογο της μεγαλη ζημιας που ειχε δημιουργήσει ο αερας στον προηγουμενο εξοπλισμο, αλλα μηπως ειναι τετοιες οι συνθηκες που οτι και να γινει δεν μπορει μήνη ανεπηρέαστο απο τις εκει συνθηκες !

----------


## θανάσης

Η τελευταία ζημιά στην Πάρνηθα δεν έχε να κάνει με αέρα, αλλά με πτώση πάγου πάνω στα καλώδια Ethernet. Λόγου του μεγάλου ύψους και χαμηλής θερμοκρασίας ο αέρας υγροποιείτε και παγώνει πάνω στον ιστό, κατά της θερμές ώρες της ημέρας (από της 10 και μετά) η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας στον ιστό αποκολλά τον πάγο.
Στην περίπτωση μας ο ιστός βγήκε από την χειμερινή περίοδο και πέρασε στην καλοκαιρινή ξεφορτώνοντας μεγάλα κομμάτια πάγου, κάποιο από αυτά κτύπησε και τα καλώδια.
Έχουμε βάλει κάποια προστασία αλλά καταλαβαίνεις ότι 100 -200 η περισσότερα κιλά πάγου που πέφτουν από τόσο ύψος δεν υπάρχει τίποτα να τα σταματήσει.
Όλη η περιοχή είναι διάσπαρτη με πεταμένα στραβωμένα πιάτα και καλύπτρες (σκέπαστρα), που δεν άντεξαν τους πάγους.
Τώρα για τον αέρα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα λόγο της κατασκευής της κεραίας και της βάσης που την κρατάει στον ιστό (είναι βαρέως τύπου).
Τα καλώδια πρέπει να είναι ασφαλισμένα με καλής ποιότητας δεματικά καλωδίων και σύρμα, γιατί ακόμα και τα καλά δεματικά σπάνε σε τέτοιες συνθήκες ακτινοβολίας και μεταβαλλόμενης θερμοκρασίας.
Αν κάτι κουνιέται σε όλη την εγκατάσταση απλά το χάνεις.
Θα σου πρότεινα μια κουβέντα με τον John70 που έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία από τέτοιου είδους εγκαταστάσεις και εφαρμογές.
Αν χρειαστείτε κάποια βοήθεια από εκεί ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω όπως μπορώ.

----------


## geioa

εχει παρατηρηθεί οτι σε αυτη τη ζευξη μεταξυ του ΑηΣτρατη και παρνηθας για καποιο λογο δεν ειναι στραθερη. μετα τις τελευταιες εργασιες, που διορθώθηκαν διαφορα απο την πλευρα της παρνηθας, ειπα μπας και σταθεροποιούνταν η κατασταση. οπως και να εχει ομως μονο εικασίες μπορω να κανω μιας και 
- ουτε γνωριζω τι εργασιες εγιναν στην παρνηθα (περισσοτερο απο την πλευρα της στοχευσης)
- εκκρεμουν εργασιες που θα πρεπει να γινουν στον ΑηΣτρατη (αν και απο αυτες μαλλον δεν αφορουν το λινκ με παρνηθα) 
- και βεβαια δεν ειχα τσεκαρει το λινκ μολις αποκατασταθηκε για να εχω πλήρη εικονα με την τωρα κατασταση.

στις αρχες του ιουνη θα ειμαστε σε θεση να παμε για εργασιες στον ΑηΣτατη οποτε τοτε θα ειμαστε σε θεση να το αντιμετοπισουμε πιο συνολικα μιας και θα εχουμε και απο εκει εικονα.

*Υ.Γ. ΠΡΟΣ ΘΑΝΑΣΗ* (κανε ενα check στα pm σου μιας και σου εχω στειλει μερες τωρα κατι σχετικα με το κομβο για την αυλιδα. σου εχω στειλει και mail μεσο του *wind.eviawifi* αλλα για να μην εχεις απαντησει δεν ξερω εαν εχει ερθει τελικα! εχει ερθει ?
κανε ενα check για να το προσωρισουμε..... ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Παρακολουθούσα το link πριν κλείσει το BGP και όντως δεν έπαιζε καλά, δεν ειναι το θεμα το τι κανουν τα νούμερα, αλλά το τι περνάει από κίνηση, δλδ εννοώ μπορεί το σήμα να δείχνει οκ, αλλά με ένα traceroute είχε απίστευτα μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις. Δεν καταλαβαινω τι προβλημα έχει και δεν πάει καλά, θα πρέπει να το ψάξουμε. Αλήθεια το link αυτο γιατί δεν είναι δηλωμένο στο wind για να ξέρουμε και από που περνάει αλλά για να είμαστε και σωστοί? επίσης καλό θα ήταν να ξανακάνουμε και τo ΑP να δουλεύει. Δεν θυμάμαι τωρα τον λόγο που δεν παίζει πλέον.

----------


## Nikiforos

Προς ενημέρωση, σήμερα μου κάηκε το POE του RB433AH που φιλοξενεί το bb link με τον ΑηΣτράτη. Μεχρι να αντικατασταθεί γιατί δεν έχω άλλο και είμαι Μαραθώνα δεν θα φτάνει κανείς εκεί αφού μόνο το δικό μου link routarei. Κάποια από τις επόμενες μέρες θα αντικατασταθεί.

----------


## senius

Τα rb433ah, είναι πολύ αξιόπιστα. Αντικατέστησε το poe.
noolis 16-9-09 router 1.JPG noolis 16-9-09 router.JPG

τνχ

----------


## Nikiforos

Το ξέρω, το POE εννοουσα να αλλαξω, απλά αυριο θα παω Αθήνα πρεπει να το παρω και να ξαναερθω Μαραθώνα, γιαυτο ειπα τις επομενες μερες. Αυτο έχω και στο 411. http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/145/Page/38/el/

Edit : To poe αλλάχτηκε είναι ολα οκ και πάλι!

----------


## Nikiforos

Προς ενημέρωση

Μετά τις εξελίξεις που αναφέρονται εδώ : http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=372...034#post543034
εχω ανοίξει το δικό μου BGP με τον κόμβο Νikis για να φτάνουμε στον κόμβο ΑηΣτράτης, και έχω κάνει disable το BGP στο link με την Πάρνηθα και τις adresses μέχρι να δούμε οριστικά τι θα γίνει. Υπόψην πως όσοι είμαστε ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να κάνουμε κανά weekend ένα DO στον κόμβο αυτόν και αν ενδιαφέρεται ξανά ο John70 να το σκεφτεί πάλι, γιατί πραγματικά είναι κριμα για τον ΑηΣτρατη να κοπεί μια τέτοια διαδρομή. Ο κόμβος αυτός βλέπει μόνο ψηλα στην Παρνηθα και δεν εχει αλλους κόμβους προς τα εκει που να μπορεί να βγει διαδρομή προς τους απέξω, μπορουμε να βγαλουμε μεταξύ μας δλδ στις γυρω μας περιοχές με αποτέλεσμα οι διαδρομές να είναι οι ιδιες δλδ μέσω Kasparov (Νέος Βουτζάς), dimis7 (Ραφήνα) και DAIT-Υμηττός (που παιζει οποτε θελει). Το θεμα ειναι να βγαλουμε και αλλες διαδρομες προς τους απέξω και οχι απλα να κανουμε μεταξύ μας! Το μεγαλο προβλημα ειναι πως οταν γινεται κεντραρισμα δεν μπορει ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ να ειναι καποιος στην Παρνηθα και καποιος στον ΑηΣτρατη, ετσι το αποτελεσμα ειναι να μενει παντα ακεντραριστο το link! εγω οπως ειπα και στο αλλο θεμα 3 weeks ημουν Μαραθωνα και δεν βρηκα κανεναν να παμε να κανουμε μια δουλεια εκει πανω! και οταν ειχα παει με το αμαξι μου στραβωσα και τις 4 ζαντες και η μια τελικα χρειαστηκε και τορνο! χρειαζεται 4χ4 μεσο δλδ, αλλιως παμε με το αμαξι εκει που παει και μετα 2χλμ ποδαροδρομο αναβαση σε κακοτραχηλο δρομο! οχι οτι καλυτερο!

----------


## 7bpm

Μην χαλιέσαι έτσι. Υπάρχει μια τελευταία πιθανότητα να βγει το λινκ με άλλο τρόπο. Ανεβήκαμε χθες Πάρνηθα αλλά τα 8 μποφόρ αέρα δεν μας άφησαν να κάνουμε δουλειά. 

Όσο για τα κεντραρίσματα που λέτε, έγιναν και από τις δυο πλευρές, μέσα στον Αύγουστο, όμως δεν βγήκε τίποτα καλύτερο. Οπότε πάμε γι’ άλλα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Οκ δεν τα γνώριζα αυτά, άντε να δούμε και αν είναι για Weekends τπτ όχι Σάββατο πρωί γιατί δουλεύω πειτε μου και εμένα!

----------


## geioa

> Όσο για τα κεντραρίσματα που λέτε, έγιναν και από τις δυο πλευρές, μέσα στον Αύγουστο, όμως δεν βγήκε τίποτα καλύτερο


μου κανει εντυπωση παντος το οτι την τελευταια εβδομαδα οπου κοιτουσα το λινκ με παρνηθα ο Αη Σταρτης την επιανε με σημα -55 - 60 και απο τον αη στρατη προς παρνηθα ξεπερναγε τα -75. εαν λοιπον το κεντραρισμα ηταν το καλυτερο δυνατον (απο Αη Στρατη) που θα μπορουσε να γινει τοτε καταλήγουμε στο οτι κατι αλλο εφταιγε απο το εξοπλισμο του λινκ.
Any way το λινκ τωρα δεν υπαρχει και αυτο ειναι το κριμα. Εαν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα και η διαθεση στο μελλον για μια πιο οργανωμενη προσπαθεια θα ηταν κατι πολυ καλο. Και οταν λεω οργανωμενη εννοω να γινουν συντονισμενα με απο της 2 μεριες ταυτοχρονα οι εργασιες, στοχευση κλπ μιας και ετσι θα αποφυγουμε ολοι την ταλαιπωρια και το ξενερωμα που φαγαμε ολοι ολο αυτον τον καιρο. το να πηγαινουν καποιοι στην παρνηθα και μετα καποιοι αλλοι στον αηστρατη και φτου ξανα-μανα μετα και αντε να βγει ετσι ακρη.
επισης οπως εχω (ξανα)πει υπαρχει και τζιπ για την δυσκολη διαδρομη του αη στρατη (και γενικοτερα οπου αλλου χρειαστει) για να κανουμε την ζωη και το κεφι μας πιο ευκολο.
Αυτα, ελπιζω και ευχομαι να μπορεσει να ξαναγινει μια προσπαθεια. Οσοι εμπλέκονται ας το εχουν στο μυαλο τους και να μην εγκαταλειφθεί σαν ιδεα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Γιώργο ειχε default ισχύ από την πλευρά του ΑηΣτρατη! δεν ξερω από το αλλο ακρο τι ειχαν κανει, δεν εχω προσβαση εκει. Γιαυτο προφανως εβλεπες αυτη την μεγαλη διαφορά. Αλλά οπως ξαναειπα αν το link ήταν "κανονικο" χωρις nstreme και τα σχετικά τουλάχιστον δεν θα έκανε disconnects 100 φορες την μερα. Πρωτα κανουμε άψογο ενα link και μετά τα βαζουμε αυτά! Αν δεν έπεφτε συνεχεια δεν θα ειχε και πολυ προβλημα, εγω εβλεπα απο θεμα pings κτλ ήταν οκ, τα disconnects ομως εκαναν την δρομολογηση να αλλαζει 100 φορες την μερα και αυτο προκαλουσε προβληματα σε παρα πολλες υπηρεσίες του δικτύου, οπως πχ σε VOIP.

----------


## geioa

μετα απο αρκετο καιρο ξεκινησαμε την αναβάθμιση του κομβου.
Σημερα το πρωι πραγματοποιήθηκαν εργασιες που αφορούσαν τον περιβάλλοντα εκει χωρο μιας και διαφοροι καλοθελητές κατα την διαρκεια του χειμωνα εκανα διαφορα....
αρχικα τοποθετήθηκε το ISOBOX προς την αρχικη του θεση, μιας και κατα μυστήριο τροπο τον χειμωνα "καταφερε" να μετακινηθει.
επίσης τοποθετήθηκαν περιμετρικά απο το ISOBOX σιδερόβεργες οπου τρυπήθηκαν στην τσιμεντένια βαση και στη συνέχεια ηλεκτροκολληθήκαν στην βαση του ISOBOX. ελπιζουμε με αυτο τον τροπο να μπορεσουμε να γινουμε περισσοτερο αποτρεπτικοί προς τις δολιοφθορές...
ηλεκτροκολληθήκαν επίσης και τα καγκελα τα οποια ειχαν ξηλωθεί μιας και κατα την μετακινηση τραβήχτηκαν λογο του οτι επανω ηταν δεμενα τα LMR400.

τελος εγινε μπάλωμα στο χαλασμένο συρματόπλεγμα με προσθετο.

στην συνεχεια των εργασιων σειρα εχει το να βγει το ταρατσοPC το οποιο με αρκετα προβληματα φετος (δεν εχει περασει και λιγα) που παρολα αυτα μια χαρα τα πηγε με την 3,20 + quagga και να τοποτετηθουν τα νεα RB τα οποια εχουμε ήδη προμηθευτει και πλεον να "παιζουν" τα λινκ μας σε Ν.

αυτα. αργότερα θα αναρτηθούν και μερικες φωτο σχετικα με τις εργασιες...

----------


## geioa

μερικες φωτο απο τις εργασιες.

before-after.jpg

base.jpg

piso.jpg

sirmatoplegma.jpg

DSC05367.jpg

1.jpg

στις εργασιες που απομενουν να προσθεσω οτι θα χρειαστουμε ενα σπρευ για να βαψουμε τις κολλήσεις, σιλικόνη για καποιες τρύπες στο ISOBOX και μια κλειδαριά διότι η παλιά εχει παραβιαστεί.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραια δουλεια με τις φωτος, επεσε photoshop??? το μαμουνακι δεν το εβαλες oμως!  ::  πιστευω οτι τωρα δεν θα ξαναδοκιμασει κανεις τπτ. Αντε να φτιαξουμε και τα υπολοιπα, αλλά ο σκοπος ειναι να γίνει και κανένα bb link που να μας βγάζει σε εναλλακτική διαδρομή, καθως την μια δεν παιζει ο ενας την μια ο αλλος και εχουμε προβληματα δρομολογήσεων.

----------


## geioa

ναι, ξεχασα να βαλω την μασκοτ της ημερας.

2.jpg

οσο για το εαν ξαναδοκιμασει κανει κατι εκει θα ημουν σιγουρος μονο εαν βαζαμε 2-3 λυκοσκυλα μεσα. ειναι περιεργο παντος το γεγονος οτι φτασανε μεχρι να μπουν μεσα αλλα ποτε δεν πειραξανε κατι. any way εστω και ετσι ας παρουμε την θετικη πλευρα.
για την εναλλακτικη που λες σιγουρα θα ηταν κατι που θα βοηθουσε παρα πολυ. ας στησουμε ολα τα αλλα πρωτα και μετα το κοιτάμε καλύτερα.

----------


## Nikiforos

και την καλλιτεχνικη μου φωτο με τα πιατα δεν εβαλες!  ::  
Το σπρευ τι χρωμα ? λευκο θελει? εχω μερικα αλλα νομιζω σε μπλε και ασημι μονο!

----------


## geioa

Το Σαββατο που μας περασε πραγματοποιηθηκε επισκεψη στον Αη Στρατη για να δω τον λογο που δεν εφτανε το σημα σε ενα απο τα rb του κομβου. Προς μεγαλη μου έκπληξη οταν πηγα επανω ειδα οτι το πιατο απο τον λινκ του nikiforou το ειχε καταστρεψει ο αερας. Ειχα ακουσει διαφορα σχετικα αλλα έμελλε να το δω κιολας. Το πιατο οπως θα δειτε και στις φωτο που θα ακολουθησουν εχει καταστραφει και δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει ξανα. Για να επαναφερω το λινκ αρχικα σκεφτηκα να κατεβασω το αρχικο πιατο του 7bpm που βρισκόταν στην κορυφή του πυλώνα μιας και ηταν free εδω και πολυ καιρο και μιας και δεν υπηρχε αλλη επιλογη. Παρα τον πολυ δυνατο αερα τα καταφερα αλλα επειδη δεν ειχα αναλογα εργαλεια κλπ δεν μπορουσα να το κανω την αντικατασταση. Θα χρειαζομουν και τις βασεις του πιατου. Ετσι κατεβηκα στον πολιτισμο και ανεβηκα ξανα, αυτη την φορα μαζι με τον nikiforo. Ετσι μετα απο αρκετη ωρα και πολυ αεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεερα καταβασαμε και τις βασεις του πιατου. Λογο του οτι και το (παλιο) πιατο του 7bpm ηταν στα πρόθυρα να σπασει και αυτο απο τον αερα και για να μην κανουμε 2πλες δουλειες μιας και ηδη ειχαμε ταλαιπωρηθεί απο τον πολυ αερα που ειχε εκει επανω, ειπαμε να κανουμε μια φορα τον κοπο και να βαλουμε καινουριο πιατο. Ετσι εχουμε κανονίσει την επομενη Κυριακη (ακους τουριστα) να παμε ξανα επανω για να αντικαταστησουμε το σπασμενο πιατο του nikiforou. Ο υπολοιπος εξοπλισμος τα RB και απο τα 3 λινκ αλλα και τα πιατα του 7bpm και geioa ειναι μια χαρα.

ανακεφαλαίωση
7bpm: Το αρχικο πιατο σου μαζι με την βαση του ειναι μεσα στο ISOBOX. θα το κατεβασω την επομενη Κυριακη που θα ανεβουμε για εργασιες.

Η εργασια που θα γινει την επομενη Κυριακη θα περιλαμβανει την αντικατασταση του πιατου του nikiforou και να κατεβει σε χαμηλοτερο υψος η βαση, μιας και δεν υπαρχει λογος να ειναι εκει που ειναι. Μην τρεχουμε ξανα στο μελλον.

Επιπλέον να αναφερω οτι το λογο μιας δενδροφυτευσης που ετοιμάζουν στο βουνο (ειδαμε ετοιμους λακους και δεξαμενες νερου) εχει περασει γκρέιντερ και εχει φτιαξει τον δρομμο. Ετσι ειναι πια ενας συμβατος χωματοδρομος που με την απαραίτητη προσοχη μπορει να παει ενα I.X. μεχρι επανω.

DSC07640.JPGDSC07648.JPGDSC07652.JPG

----------


## nvak

Δυστυχώς τα αλουμινένια δεν είναι κατάλληλα για πολύ αέρα.
Φροντίστε το επόμενο να είναι σιδερένιο, βαρύ, με καλή φαρδιά βάση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! εγώ προτείνω να μην μπουν σιδερενια απλα, καθως δεν πιστευω οτι θα αντεξουν απλα ειναι απο μεταλλικη λαμαρινα και σκουριζουν και γρηγορα! εχω δει κατι πιατα διατρητα μαυρα με ιδια τιμη με τα σιδερενια! http://img.ebw.gr/13232/a96042andandand.jpg αλλιώς να βαλω μια grid για Ν αλλά παει 85 ευρω! τι λετε τα διατρητα αντεχουν? οι προδιαγραφες λενε οτι αντεχουν αερα μεχρι 150χλμ την ωρα!!! το θεμα ειναι αν εχουν καλη ληψη! http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/234/Page/35/el/ παντως απλο πιατο δεν θελω να βαλω γιατι σιγουρα θα εχει την ιδια τυχη!!! η αλλη λυση ειναι αυτο http://www.aerial.net/shop/product/4...-polarity.html αλλα προτιμαω την Grid που ειπα παραπανω. Υποψην οτι τα links εκει ειναι σε N.
Υπάρχει κανεις να εχει δοκιμασει διατρητο πιατο ή να είμαι ο πρώτος?
Geioa : Μηπως στις βασεις μου πρεπει να κοψουμε ποιο κοντες τις βιδες? γιατι αλλιως θα βιδωνουμε-ξεβιδωνουμε αιωωωωνες!!!

Υ.Γ για την Κυριακή οποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορει να ερθει μαζι μας.

Οποιος γνωριζει τι να βαλω για κεραια ας πει να παραγγειλω γιατι δεν ειναι ετοιμοπαραδοτες και πρεπει να την εχω μεχρι το Σαββατο! προτιμω 1000 φορες να δωσω 85 ευρω να παρω την Grid παρα να βαλω ενα πιατο μεταλλικο που και θα μας βγαλει την πιστη στην τοποθετηση αλλα δε νομιζω οτι θα αντεξει!

----------


## thedudejohn56

Εγώ νομίζω οτι ένα "σοβαρό" πιάτο θα πρέπει να μπει εκεί.
Διάβασα όλο το thread και γίνεται χαμός θα έλεγα.
Γιατί δε βάζετε ένα της ARC να τελειώνετε επιτέλους με αυτό το θέμα των πιάτων?
Για ΠΙΟ ΦΤΗΝΑ?
Να τώρα!! - ΔΥΟ πιάτα down - άχρηστα - που με τα ίδια λεφτά θα πέρνατε ένα "βαρέους τύπου" και θα ξεμπερδεύατε. ΑΠΛΑ είναι τα πράγματα και δυσκολεύουμε τη ζωή μας.
Το ΔΙΑΤΡΥΤΟ που λες, τα ΔΕΣΙΜΑΤΑ του στη φωτό τα είδες? - ΚΑΙ ΠΛΑΣΤΙΚΟΥΡΑ στη βάση του - θα το "κάψει" ο ήλιος και ΔΕ θα έχετε πάλι το χειμώμα!
Νομίζεις θ'αντέξει αυτό?

----------


## Nikiforos

Για μένα δεν είναι θέμα κοστους! απλα νομιζαμε οτι θα αντεχαν. Ενα πιατο off ειναι το δικο μου, το αλλο ειναι σε αλλο Link. Τα πιατα που λες ποια ειναι δεν τα ξερω! ξερεις που να τα βρουμε? εψαξα στο google οσα μαγαζια ξερω που εχουν σελιδες κανεις δεν εχει! εγω προτιμαω την Grid αλλα μιλησα τωρα μολις με τον e-wifi και ειπε 1 εβδομαδα εως και 10 ημερες για να την φερει και εγω την ηθελα για την Κυριακη.
ωραιο αυτο ετσι? http://computers.xpatit.gr/267-Solid...4dBi-5GHz.html
αν ξερει κανεις κανα πιατο μεταλλικο της προκοπης να μου πει γιατι τα μαγαζια οσα ξερω εχουν κατι ψευτομεταλλικα της πλακας κινεζικα που τα βλεπω για φρισπυ προς την παραλια ή τον Σχοινια με τους επομενους αεριδες.

----------


## tsatasos

Νικηφόρε και Γιώργο έχει σε προσφορά το e-shop το solid dish της ubiquiti μόνο 99,00€!

Πηγαίντε πάρτε άμεσα.
http://www.e-shop.gr/product?id=PER.535021

Τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει παλιότερα σε βουνό που προηγουμένως είχα πρόβλημα με 80αρι δορυφορικό πιάτο κ είναι ότι καλύτερο έχω δοκιμάσει.
Έχει λίγο μικρότερο μέγεθος, ίδια ακριβώς απόδοση κ πάρα πολύ καλή στήριξη.

Απλά χρειάζεστε άλλα καλώδια. RP-SMA Female to N-Type Male.

PS. Αν μπορέσω την Κυριακή θέλω να έρθω κ εγώ.

----------


## thedudejohn56

http://www.nsys.gr/el/wireless/anten...rectional.html


ΔΕ μασάει τίποτα και με N-TYPE connectors  ::  . 


.

----------


## geioa

Κατα την γνωμη μου και απο αυτα που γνωριζω τα σιδερενια πιατα δεν θα εχουν προβλημα μιας και εχουν δοκιμαστεί πιο δυσκολες συνθήκες αερα απο αυτες του Αη Στρατη. Για το οτι σκουριαζουν εχεις δικιο, αυτο ειναι desavantage. Για τα διάτρητα πιατα που λες φαίνεται πολυ καλη περιπτωση αλλα προσωπικά δεν γνωριζω πως λειτουργουν σε λινκ. Οποιος γνωριζει μπορει να μας ενημερωσει.

Σχετικα με τις βασεις σου ναι ειναι σωστο αυτο που λες να κόψουμε τις ντιζες. Θα φερω και τροχο μαζι μου λοιπον και μιας και δεν ειναι ξερα τα παντα στο βουνο για καποιο κίνδυνο θα τις κόψουμε. Μην σου πω να παρουμε και μια μπαλαντεζα να ανέβουμε πιο ψηλα να κόψουμε και τις δικιες μου.

Για την Κυριακη εννοειτε οτι οποιος θελει και επιθυμεί μπορεί να ερθει και για παρεα αλλα και για βοηθεια.
nikifore ελπιζω μεχρι τοτε να εχεις καταλήξει σε τι λυση θα πας για να εχουμε το εξοπλισμό.

----------


## Nikiforos

Λοιπον τα τσεκαρα ολα, το πιατο που εχει στο eshop δεν κανει γιατι δεν ειναι για Ν. Τα αλλα τα πιατα ειχα δειξει και εγω παρομοια ειναι πολυ καλες κατασκευες ειδικα για τετοιες συνθηκες αλλα ομως υπαρχουν 2 προβληματα. Το 1 ειναι οτι η στηριξη θελει κατι χοντρο για να πιασει (η σωληνα δλδ να ειναι χοντρη) και εμεις εχουμε απλες βασεις απο δορυφορικα πιατα δλδ 1 1/2" συμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφες http://www.nsys.gr/data/ARC-DA5830SD1.pdf θελει το λιγοτερο 2 ιντζες ιστο επισης θελει αποσταση απο το ενα σημειο στο αλλο οποτε θελει ειδικη κατασκευη για να μπει! Το 2ο ειναι οτι το κοστος ειναι αρκετα ανεβασμενο και το θεμα δεν ειναι τοσο για τα χρηματα οσο οτι το link δε εξυπηρετει σε κατι εκτος απο "εμας και εμας" δλδ δεν βγαζουμε προς το παρον απο τον Αηστρατη παραεξω στο ΑWMN και ηδη εχω δωσει αρκετα ευρω οποτε δεν ειμαι διαθετιμενος να δωσω τοσα χρηματα για κατι που δεν "αποδιδει" να το πω ετσι. Καποτε ειχαμε ενα link με την Παρνηθα και ειχαμε μια καλή εναλλακτικη διαδρομη και αγνωστο ακριβως το γιατι μας το κοψανε. Οποτε θα παω να βρω ενα μεταλλικο πιατο 80αρι και οσο αντεξει. Δεδομενου οτι θα κατεβουν οι βασεις περιπου 3μετρα κατω απο εκει που ειναι και θα είναι απο την βαση του ιστου 2-2.5μετρα σε υψος πιστευω οτι το isobox θα κοβει και τον αερα απο κατω προς τα πανω οποτε δεν θα εχει την ιδια δυναμη ο ανεμος με πριν ωστε να το σπρωχνει αναποδα. Θα προτιμουσα την Grid με τα 84 ευρω αλλα μου ειπαν οτι θελει 1 εβδομαδα εως 10μερες παραγγελια και ο χρονος δεν μας παιρνει...ξέχασα να πω οτι που εψαξα για τα διατρητα πιατα ολοι μιλανε για απωλειες σηματος της ταξης του 10%!!!! οποτε το αποκλειω πλεον! + οτι η στηριξη ολη ειναι πλαστικη και μπορει οντως με τον ηλιο να χαλασει! και επισης δεν βρισκω ετοιμοπαραδοτο ετσι κι αλλιως.

----------


## thedudejohn56

Το ARC το στερεώνεις αν θες από 2cm πάχος σωλήνας και πάνω για πλάκα.  :: 
 
Τώρα αυτό το άλλο που λες για το αν αξίζει να δώσεις τόσα λεφτά για σας μόνο και αν δεν περισεύουν, άστο τότε.

Βάλε μια απλή grid και είσαι έτοιμος.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Τα τεχνικα του χαρακτηριστικα παντως λενε για 2 ιντζες το λιγοτερο οχι 2cm!!! Pole Mount Diameter Range : 2.0 to 4.5in (5.0 to 11.4cm) και το υψος δεν το παιρνει γιατι εχουμε επεκτασεις δορυφορικων πιατων και εχουν κοντα καθετα μπρατσα...αλλα ειπαμε δεν αξιζει για τον λογο που ανεφερα. Οσο για την grid θελει Ν και δεν εχει κανεις. Οποτε αναγκαστικα παμε στο σιδερενιο πιατο και αν αντεξει εχει καλως.

----------


## geioa

nikifore εαν θα ηθελες να βαλεις GRID μπορουμε να κανουμε το εξης. Βαζουμε προσωρινά το πιατο του 7bpm που κατεβασα απο την κορυφη του πυλώνα (ουτος η αλλως μεσα στο isobox το εχουμε) και στην επομενη επισκεψη μας βαζουμε την GRID. Εχουμε να κανουμε δουλειες αρκετες για την ωρα. Θα πρεπει να κατεβει η βαση σου απο εκει και να επανατοποθετηθει το 711, καλωδια κλπ μεσα στον κουβιδη....οποτε δεν θα ανεβουμε χωρις λογο. μολις βρεις την GRID μπορουμε να κανουμε μια επισκεψη μονο για την εγκατασταση της.
Παντως το σιδερενιο πιατο εχει δοκιμαστει σε δυσκολοτερες συνθήκες απο αυτες του Αη Στρατη για αυτο πιστευω οτι με το μεταλλικο δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα.
Επισης τωρα που ειδα που "ποναει" το πιατο απο τον αερα εχω σκεφτει κατι για να του κανουμε λιγο πιο ευκολη την ζωη του στις εκει συνθηκες.

----------


## tsatasos

> Λοιπον τα τσεκαρα ολα, το πιατο που εχει στο eshop δεν κανει γιατι δεν ειναι για Ν.


Γιατί το λες αυτό?
Αφού είναι dual polarity.

Αυτό που λες με τις βάσεις όμως όντως είναι ένα θέμα...
Αν δε θες να δώσεις τόσα κ να μπλέξεις με τις βάσεις, βάλε ένα gibertini σιδερένιο να τελειώνεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι σορρυ εχεις δικιο στο eshop δεν ειδα να το αναφερει! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEtghKSLO0g επισης αυτο πρεπει να πιανει και σε μικροτερους σωληνες. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I_C7KyjQj8 βεβαια και παλι πιθανως στο υψος να μην φτανει να πιασει στις επεκτασεις. Θα παρω ενα μεταλλικο να τελειωνουμε αφου εχω και το feeder N. Σου στελνω με PM το κινητο μου αν ενδιαφερεσαι να ερθεις να μιλησουμε, εγω θα ειμαι ομως Μαραθωνα απο το Σαββατο μετα την δουλεια.

----------


## nvak

Του eshop κάνει για Ν (έχω ένα) αν και βρίσκω λίγο αισιόδοξα τα 30db για τόσο μικρό πιάτο.
Οι grid χάνουν κάπου 3db σε σχέση με το πιάτο (καλές για αποστάσεις περίπου 3km)
Το διάτρητο μιά χαρά είναι, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο έχει πλαστική βάση που δεν αντέχει σε αέρα.

Το αλουμινένιο που σας ξηλώθηκε φέρτε το μου για επισκευή και ενίσχυση.
Με μία απλή λάμα από πίσω και 4 βίδες θα γίνει αθάνατο. 
Το πρόβλημά του ήταν ότι οι βίδες του είναι σχετικά κοντά και δεν αντέχει το αλουμίνιο. (στενή βάση)

----------


## thedudejohn56

> Τα τεχνικα του χαρακτηριστικα παντως λενε για 2 ιντζες το λιγοτερο οχι 2cm!!! Pole Mount Diameter Range : 2.0 to 4.5in (5.0 to 11.4cm) και το υψος δεν το παιρνει γιατι εχουμε επεκτασεις δορυφορικων πιατων και εχουν κοντα καθετα μπρατσα...αλλα ειπαμε δεν αξιζει για τον λογο που ανεφερα. Οσο για την grid θελει Ν και δεν εχει κανεις. Οποτε αναγκαστικα παμε στο σιδερενιο πιατο και αν αντεξει εχει καλως.


Βρε και από ένα δάκτυλο σφίγκει.  :: 

Το σιδερένιο που λες, πάλι εξαρτάται και απ'τα δεσίματά του.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες αλλά οπως και να εχει εξηγησα τον λογο που δεν αξιζει. Αν αποσκοπουσε το Link μου στο να ειχαμε μια εναλλακτικη διαδρομη προς το υπολοιπο AWMN οκ να εδινα τοσα χρηματα, αλλα τωρα δεν αξιζει....θα βαλω ενα μεταλλικο θα προσπαθησω να βρω ενα με καλα δεσιματα. Τωρα για το πιατο που λες nvak ο πατερας μου το εξαφανισε δεν ξερω ισως το πεταξε, παντως ειχε γινει πολυ χαλια και στραβωσε αρκετα. Μερικες φωτος απο το κινητο οταν το ειχα κατω.

----------


## thedudejohn56

> Του eshop κάνει για Ν (έχω ένα) αν και βρίσκω λίγο αισιόδοξα τα 30db για τόσο μικρό πιάτο.
> Οι grid χάνουν κάπου 3db σε σχέση με το πιάτο (καλές για αποστάσεις περίπου 3km)


Μια χαρούλα πάει το 60άρη της Ubi.  :: 

Αυτό με τα dB, τις εγκαταστάσεις σας και έτσι όπως τα βάζετε (και που? - στους 5.5GHz!! ), θα μου επιτρέψεις να το αμφισβητήσω και αν θες το μακρηγορούμε και λίγο με το τι απώλειες γενικά έχετε.  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Νίκο (nvak) αυτό το 30αρι της ubnt το είχα βάλει κ στις 2 μεριές σε λινκ 6χλμ που είχα 80αρια με feeder κ όταν τα άλλαξα δεν είδα καμία διαφορά στο σήμα.

Το έχει βάλει κ ο tolias στην Κεφαλλονιά αν θυμάμαι καλά σε κάποιο μακρινό λινκ με επίσης πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

Γενικά σαν κατασκευή, η βάση, οι βίδες ακόμα κ η συσκευασία του είναι όλα πολύ προσεγμένα. Ότι καλύτερο έχω δει.
Η στόχευση/μικρορύθμιση γίνεται πολύ εύκολα (έχει ακόμα κ ενσωματωμένο αλφάδι).

----------


## Nikiforos

Το εψαξα αυτο που λες tsatasos και πραγματικα ειναι απιστευτο! μακαρι να αξιζε ο σκοπος να τα εδινα, αλλα ποσο καιρο τωρα ειναι ο Αηστρατης σαν κομβος και εχουμε Link 3 ατομα μεταξυ μας, κριμα είναι.....και ειναι σε στρατηγικο σημειο! ελπιζω τωρα που εφτιαξαν τον δρομο και παει το απλο ΙΧ τερμα πανω (εκτος αν ειναι καμια σαυρα) να γινει τιποτα καλυτερο. Δεχομεθα προτάσεις για Links με σκοπο να συνδεθουμε απο εκει με το υπολοιπο AWMN για εναλλακτικες διαδρομες. Τωρα να εχουμε μεταξυ μας links δεν λεει κατι νομιζω...αν ειναι να βγουν καλες διαδρομες (παρα εξω οχι μεταξυ μας) να ριξουμε και χρήμα αμα λαχει! και το λεω απο τωρα.....αν βγει link με Παρνηθα σοβαρο οχι σαχλαμαρες σα την προηγουμενη φορα εγω ο ιδιος πληρωνω το πιατο αυτο που ειπαμε παραπανω για να βγει το link, για να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δεν θα μεινουμε εκτος!

----------


## tsatasos

Κάτσε για να καταλάβω κ εγώ.
Απ΄οτι βλέπω ο κόμβος AiStratis (#18162) είναι συνδεδεμένος με τους 7bpm-2 (#14836), Nikis (#12681) και geioa-2 (#17523).

Με τη σειρά τους ο Nikis (#12681) έχει ένα 2ο link με τον 7bpm-2 (#14836) και ο geioa-2 (#17523) δεν έχει άλλο λινκ.

Οπότε κ οι 2 σας βγαίνετε awmn μόνο από τον 7bpm-2 (#14836), ενώ κάποια στιγμή είχατε εναλλακτική κ βγαίνατε κ από τον Skai-Parnitha (#14024) που ήταν συνδεδεμένος με τον AiStratis (#18162).

Σωστά?

----------


## Nikiforos

οχι! σωστα για τα Links (ο Νikis είμαι εγώ), αυτο με τον Skai δεν ειναι σιγουρο ο Σταυρος ξερει. Ειχαμε παλιοτερα ενα αλλο Link με την Παρνηθα και γινοντουσαν διαφορα και το εκοψαν, πως γιατι κτλ δεν ξερω παντως οταν βγαιναμε απο εκει ειχαμε ελαχιστα hops σε σχεση με τωρα! ειδικα εμενα προσωπικα οτι δεν δουλευει πλεον το link ymdim-dait μου εχει αλλαξει τα φωτα γιατι κανω 15-20 hops (δλδ ολο το λεκανοπεδιο της Αττικης) για να φτασω σπιτι και τις περισσοτερες φορες εχω κολληματα στo openvpn (internet), καθως και στα VOIP γιαυτο ψαλλω για εναλλακτικες διαδρομες μεσω του ΑηΣτρατη! δυστυχως ο ΑηΣτρατης δεν εχει οπτικη επαφη με Υμηττο!  :: ((((

----------


## tsatasos

Μάλιστα... κ να ρωτήσω, εκεί κοντά δεν είναι η παραλία του Σχινιά?
Δε θα μπορούσε να μπει κάνας κόμβος με access point για το καλοκαίρι που γίνεται χαμός?

----------


## NetTraptor

Για να το έκοψαν μάλλον δεν έπαιζε καλά. Επίσης η Πάρνηθα έχει και όρια στο πόσα πιάτα μπορούν να μπουν. 

Σύντομα πρέπει να πάμε για μια συντήρηση μιας και δεν παίζει το switch εκεί πέρα. Αν θέλει κάποιος να το αναλάβει και να δούμε και τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνει...

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι το ξερω οτι ειχε προβληματα, δυστυχως με πιατα απλα δεν γινοταν δουλεια, δεν ξερω ακριβως αλλα στην Παρνηθα γενικα ειναι κατα πολυ ποιο δυσκολα απο οτι στον Αηστρατη! μην ξεχναμε εκει δεν πανε και οποτε θελουν! tsatasos εχει κομβο στον Σχοινια http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1570 αλλα δεν ειναι κοντα στην παραλια και δεν εχει οπτικη, εχει ομως AP στην παραλια Μαραθωνα τον netsailor-2 που ειναι καλος και αξιοπιστος κομβος! Στον Σχοινια δεν εχει κατι μονο με δυνατο μηχανημα ισως να πιανει σημα απο τον netsailor2 (Με εξωτερικη κεραια δλδ). http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1190 Προσωπικα εχω στειλει πολλα μυνηματα σε διαφορους κομβους εστω ανενεργους για προοπτικη κομβου σε καλα σημεια πχ στα Δικαστικα (εχω οπτικη στα ψηλα σπιτια) και ουδεποτε ελαβα καποια απαντηση! δυστυχως....εχω ηδη ενα IF που περιμενει και αλλο ενα ακομα που λειπει μονο το πιατο του.

----------


## tsatasos

Κ για Πάρνηθα μέσα είμαι να δω τί έχετε φτιάξει κ εκεί.

----------


## thedudejohn56

> Επίσης η Πάρνηθα έχει και όρια στο πόσα πιάτα μπορούν να μπουν.


Αυτό - 



Βρε Nikiforos, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο "πάτημα" απ'τον Αϊ Στρατη > κάπου και > μετά Υμηττό, που δε γίνεται τόσο χαμός όπως στην Πάρνηθα?


EDIT: Με το άλλο της Πάρνηθας, το john70-6-prn2 (#6041) δεν έχετε οπτική επαφή μήπως μπορέσει να εξυπητετηθεί από εκεί ένα link?


.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το 6041 δεν ξερω τι οπτικη εχει. Με το 6040 ειχαμε πριν. Το wind δειχνει αριστη οπτικη επαφη παντως. Το ενδιαμεσο πατημα για Υμηττο δεν υπαρχει προφανως. Εχουμε αλλα βουνα μπροστα μας. Σε αυτη την σελιδα κατω κατω εχω μερικες φωτος με την οπτικη http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=36554&page=4 ελπιζω την Κυριακη να μπορεσω να βγαλω μερικες ζουμαρισμενες με τον τηλεφακο. Ετσι φαινεται με τον τηλεφακο στα 300mm απο την στεγη μου ο Αηστρατης :



Και μια στα 70mm και παλι zoom ειναι δλδ:

----------


## geioa

Η παραλια του Σχινια ειναι απο κατω. Οταν λεω απο κατω εννοω στην ευθεια εμπρος που βλεπεις θαλασσα. αμα δεις φωτο που εχουμε ανεβασει θα το καταλαβεις. Λετε να το εκμεταλλευτούμε οικονομικα χε χε.
Το λινκ με παρνηθα δεν ειχε βγει λογο του οτι καθε φορα που ανεβαιναμε στα βουνα, ειτε ΑηΣτρατη ειτε Παρνηθα το λινκ ειχε προβληματα. Αυτο που κακος δεν ειχε γινει και επρεπε να κανουμε ειναι να κανονίζαμε να ανεβαιναμε την ιδια στιγμη και στα 2 σημεια, καποιοι δηλαδη στον ΑηΣτρατη και καποιοι στην Παρνηθα, ούτως ωστε φευγοντας απο εκει να ξεραμε εαν μπορει να βγει το λινκ η οχι. Ειχε πει και ο john70 οτι θα επρεπε να βρει μια καλυτερη θεση για να βαλει τον εξοπλισμο του και καπου εκει μας ειχε πιασει για 2η φορα ο χειμωνας. Εδω ειμαστε ολοι μπορουμε να το ξαναδουμε.

nikiifore συμφωνώ σχετικα με τον προβληματισμο σου για το εαν αξιζει να βαλεις κατι καλυτερο απο θεμα πιατου μιας και το Traffic αυτη την στιγμη εξυπηρετεί μονο εμας. Απο την αλλη ομως σε τετοια σημεια απο ο ΑηΣτρατης ο εξοπλισμός που επιλεγεται δεν εχει να κανει με την λειτουργικοτητα του κομβου αλλα με τη δυσκολία των συνθηκών. Για θυμησου τοτε που ειχαμε ταρατσοPC. Εμενα με ειχαν φαει τα Km. Καθε εβδομαδα καταβαινα κατω για να σηκώσω το κομβο. Ενω απο τοτε που βαλαμε τα RB ησυχάσαμε. Ετσι λοιπον τον καλυτερου τυπου πιατο θα επρεπε να το βαλουμε με την λογικη οτι μια που θα μπει και μια που θα το ξεχασουμε. Τωρα για το οικονομικο ειναι αλλο θεμα. Οχι μονο σεβαστο αλλα πραγματικο.

----------


## geioa

> Αν θέλει κάποιος να το αναλάβει και να δούμε και τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνει...


επειδη ειναι εξαιρετικά σημαντική βλαβη αυτη και μαλιστα ειμαι απο του "καμμενους" εκδηλωνω προθεση για να αναλαβω ειτε μονος ειτε με παρεα την αποκατασταση της βλαβης. Απλως οι εμπλεκόμενοι και ιδιοκτητες του κομβου εκει θα πρεπει να καθοδηγήσουν σχετικα....
Το σημα για το *ewn* περναει -αφου κανει το γυρο του κοσμου- απο elmettaom αλλα και αυτο οποτε δεν ζαλιστει η δρομολογιση και δεν χαθει καπου μεσα στο δικτυο.

----------


## thedudejohn56

> Για θυμησου τοτε που ειχαμε ταρατσοPC. Εμενα με ειχαν φαει τα Km. Καθε εβδομαδα καταβαινα κατω για να σηκώσω το κομβο. Ενω απο τοτε που βαλαμε τα RB ησυχάσαμε. Ετσι λοιπον τον καλυτερου τυπου πιατο θα επρεπε να το βαλουμε με την λογικη οτι μια που θα μπει και μια που θα το ξεχασουμε. Τωρα για το οικονομικο ειναι αλλο θεμα. Οχι μονο σεβαστο αλλα πραγματικο.


Αφού με τα ταρατσο-PC δεν είχατε προβλήματα!....ούτε καψίματα, ούτε υγρασίες μέσα, τίποτα, γιατί παραπονιέσε?  ::   :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Το λινκ με παρνηθα δεν ειχε βγει λογο του οτι καθε φορα που ανεβαιναμε στα βουνα, ειτε ΑηΣτρατη ειτε Παρνηθα το λινκ ειχε προβληματα. Αυτο που κακος δεν ειχε γινει και επρεπε να κανουμε ειναι να κανονίζαμε να ανεβαιναμε την ιδια στιγμη και στα 2 σημεια, καποιοι δηλαδη στον ΑηΣτρατη και καποιοι στην Παρνηθα, ούτως ωστε φευγοντας απο εκει να ξεραμε εαν μπορει να βγει το λινκ η οχι. Ειχε πει και ο john70 οτι θα επρεπε να βρει μια καλυτερη θεση για να βαλει τον εξοπλισμο του και καπου εκει μας ειχε πιασει για 2η φορα ο χειμωνας. Εδω ειμαστε ολοι μπορουμε να το ξαναδουμε.


Όχι να μην το ξαναδείτε καθόλου! Η Πάρνηθα το "πάνω" σημείο είναι γεμάτη..... Δείτε το με link στο "κάτω" σημείο της Πάρνηθας (για πλάκα βγαίνει).


.

----------


## geioa

> Αφού με τα ταρατσο-PC δεν είχατε προβλήματα!....ούτε καψίματα, ούτε υγρασίες μέσα, τίποτα, γιατί παραπονιέσε?  
> .


ποιος παραπονιέται !!!! ????

----------


## Nikiforos

Το ταρατσοpc δεν ειχε προβληματα? μονιμως ειχε!!! τελικα πηρα μεταλλικο πιατο με 18,50 ευρω 80αρι της Fraccaro και εχει πολυ ενισχυμενη βαση απο πισω καλυτερη και απο των gilbertini αλουμινιου που βαζουμε συνήθως! αντε να δούμε...και ειπαμε είναι να κανουμε link με Παρνηθα θα παρω για τον ΑηΣτρατη αυτο : http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/outdoo...h-antenna.html ή αυτό : http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/antenn...olid-dish.html ελπιζω να κάνουν για απόσταση τόσων χιλιομέτρων!

----------


## thedudejohn56

Εσένα Νικηφόρε σου λέω πάρε το ARC κι εσύ επιμένεις γι'άλλα.  :: 
Βρε αν είναι να δώσεις 150+ ευρά γι'αυτά, γιατί να μη δώσεις τα ~ίδια για το ARC που έχει κατευθείαν κι N-TYPE εισόδους ΣΥΝ ότι είναι εγγυημένο?  :: 
Είναι το ΜΟΝΟ με "τορνηρισμένο (εσωτερικά) feeder (αυτό και το Laird - αν και είναι ίδια - ποιός δίνει σε ποιόν δεν ξέρω - μάλλον η Laird στην ARC) για τις ομοιόμορφες εσωτερικές ανακλάσεις και όχι "χυτό" ή φτιαχτό και ότι κάτσει.  :: 

LINK Αϊ Στράτης - Πάρνηθα 2 (μόλις σας το έβγαλα)
ΣΥΝ ότι σας έχω βάλει μέσα ΚΑΙ τις ~ τις απώλειες που έχετε από: 
α. μακρύ καλώδιο (που χρησιμοποιείτε)
β. connectors (N-TYPE, MMCX)
γ. pigtales
δ. SWR


pic1.jpgpic2.PNGpic3.PNGpic4.jpg


Πω - πω!! Σκ@τ@ τις ανεβάζει τις φωτό το φόρουμ. - Πολύ τις "κόβει".  :: 


Να μία που θα την ανεβάσει λίγο πιό καλή

----------


## Nikiforos

ωραια η δουλεια που εκανες αλλα δεν εχουμε μακρια καλωδια γιατι ειναι τα RB 711 σε κουτακι πισω απο το καθε πιατο!!! αν δεις τις φωτος φαινονται! επισης εξηγησα πως τωρα εδω και πολυυυυ καιρο εχουμε εκει πανω 3 links (εμεις και εμεις) οποτε δεν αξιζει να δωσω τοσα χρηματα. Αν ειναι να βγει link μακρυνο ή παραεξω για συνδεση με το καποιον κομβο ενδιαμεσο για να βγουμε στο υπολοιπο awmn πολυ ευχαριστως!

----------


## thedudejohn56

Άρα με Πάρνηθα θα είστε στην κλίμακα των -5x dB  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

καλά με τι πρόγραμμα τα εκανες αυτα? φοβερο!

----------


## thedudejohn56

Με το Radio Mobile for Windows.
Θα πρέπει να το μάθεις και λίγο για να μπορείς να το παραμετροποιείς.  ::

----------


## thedudejohn56

Αν το μάθεις καλά το πρόγραμμα και το παραμετροποιήσεις στα μέτρα σου, πέφτεις μέσα ~99%  :: 

π.χ. 


Signal_3b.png1b.jpgSignal_1a.PNG1a.PNGSignal_2a.PNG2a.png

----------


## Nikiforos

Thanks! φοβερο!

----------


## NetTraptor

Παλιό καλό! Τα κάνει όμως και το wind τα περισσότερα χωρίς κόπο. Με το FSL βάζεις κάτω μολύβι/στυλό χαρτί και κάνεις μια προσθαφαίρεση. Έτσι βρίσκεις αμέσως τι σήματα θα έχεις στον δέκτη σου. Απορώ με τι εντυπωσιάζεσαι. Ουσιαστικά το μόνο που δεν έχουμε είναι τα σχήματα με την διάδοση. Ομολογουμενως αυτό έχει ένα ενδιαφέρον για κάποιες μελέτες αλλά δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από την κάτοψη αυτού που βλέπεις στο wind. Έχει πολύ διάβασμα το RM όμως και αν δεν έχεις βρει τις λύσεις ουσίας με το wind μάλλον δεν θα το ακουμπήσεις  :: 

aistratis.png

(Μια χαρά παίζει το upload απλά όταν κάνει embed την φώτο κάνεις διπλό κλικ πάνω της και επιλέγεις αν θα στην κουτσουρέψει ή όχι  :Stick Out Tongue: )

30 το ένα rocket + 30 το άλλο - FSL 133,92 - απώλειες καλωδίων/συνδετήρων/κτλ αμελητέες άντε βάλε 2 dB = -75,92 θα είναι το σήμα σου απέναντι χωρίς να "τσιμπήσεις" την ισχύ. Με 10dB θα πας στα -65 αλλά μάλλον το Rocket του μέτρου είναι η ποιο ενδεδειγμένη λύση για 22Km. Επίσης ξέχνα το RB711 πάρε ένα Rocket Μ5 να τελειώνουμε.

Τώρα στα δυσάρεστα. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι μιλούσαμε για τον ΣΚΑΙ (Γερνάω και δεν θυμάμαι παρά του ότι ανέβηκα 2 φορές στον Αι Στραρτη). O 6040 είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία. Ο μόνος που θα σας βοηθήσει εκεί είναι ο John70 αλλά τελικά πρέπει να εξιχνιαστεί το μυστήριο με τον αυτοκαταστρεφόμενο εξοπλισμό. Έχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι τελικά δεν είναι οι κεραυνοί. Dude θα βοηθήσεις ή εξελίσσεσαι σε μόνιμη babysiter  :Stick Out Tongue: ?

----------


## nvak

> Μια χαρούλα πάει το 60άρη της Ubi. 
> 
> Αυτό με τα dB, τις εγκαταστάσεις σας και έτσι όπως τα βάζετε (και που? - στους 5.5GHz!! ), θα μου επιτρέψεις να το αμφισβητήσω και αν θες το μακρηγορούμε και λίγο με το τι απώλειες γενικά έχετε.


Το πιάτο της Ubi είναι κάτι μεγαλύτερο απο 60αρι. 
Το είχα πάρει για το project
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...AC%CF%84%CE%BF
που τελικά δεν προχώρησε λόγω έλλειψης ενδιαφέροντος.

Δεν προχώρησε επίσης μία αναλυτική συγκριτική δοκιμή ανάμεσα σε prime focus και offset. 
(Προσωπικά έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες για την οξύτητα στόχευσης των offset.)
Καλώς ήρθες στο forum μετά απο καιρό. Αν θέλεις συνεχίζουμε στο παλιό τόπικ.

----------


## thedudejohn56

@Net: Εγώ θα είμαι Πάρνηθα (κεντρικά) μία απ'αυτές τις μέρες για κάτι "τελειώματα" που έχω. Σήμερα τ'απόγευμα θα μάθω πότε ακριβώς.
Αν θες σου στέλνω PM με τηλέφωνο και συνεννοούμαστε.
Μόνο ΜΗ μου λέτε για "καθαρά βαθιά δικτυακά θέματα LAN" - π.χ. για RSTP, OSFP, guarana κι άλλες τέτοιες @@  :: " - ότι θέλετε πάνω στην RF και ότι έχει σχέση μ'αυτήν και βοήθεια, ευχαρίστως.  :: 



.

----------


## thedudejohn56

> Το πιάτο της Ubi είναι κάτι μεγαλύτερο απο 60αρι. 
> Το είχα πάρει για το project
> http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...AC%CF%84%CE%BF
> που τελικά δεν προχώρησε λόγω έλλειψης ενδιαφέροντος.
> 
> Δεν προχώρησε επίσης μία αναλυτική συγκριτική δοκιμή ανάμεσα σε prime focus και offset. 
> (Προσωπικά έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες για την οξύτητα στόχευσης των offset.)
> Καλώς ήρθες στο forum μετά απο καιρό. Αν θέλεις συνεχίζουμε στο παλιό τόπικ.


Καλά θα ήταν να βρεθούμε κι από κοντά...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! επειδή προσωπικά εγώ δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται στους κόμβους της Πάρνηθας και ας το πω έτσι δεν είναι δικιά μου "δικαιοδοσία" δεν ξέρω αν και πότε θα βγει καποιο link. Eγώ από την πλευρά μου αφού έχω link με τον ΑηΣτρατη και με συμφέρει και εμένα μια καλή εναλλακτική διαδρομή είμαι διαθετιμένος να αγοράσω τον εξοπλισμό που απαιτείται στον ΑηΣτρατη για να βγει ένα τέτοιο link. Απλά το αναφέρω από τώρα ώστε οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να μην υπολογίσουν και αυτό το επιπλέον κόστος μπας και γίνει ποιό γρήγορα αυτό το ενδιαφέρον πάντρεμα, επίσης πλέον είναι πολύ θετικό γεγονός ότι έστρωσαν τον δρόμο (μάλλον με γκρέιντερ) και πλέον ανεβαινει επάνω κανονικο ΙΧ αμαξι! γιατι πριν θελαμε τζιπ ή μηχανη motocross! ναι το καναμε και αυτό! αλλιως πορεία περίπου 2χλμ με τα πόδια! εγώ ειχα φτασει μια φορα σε ενα σημειο ποιο κατω και στραβωσα 4 ζαντες και τρυπησα και το ρεζερβουαρ στο αμαξι! καπου εχω και φωτος εδω στο θεμα πως ηταν ο δρομος! βεβαια ενταξει τα λαστιχα μας θα εχουν καποιες φθορες με συχνες επισκεψεις. Εγω τα Σαββατοκυριακα θα κατεβαινω τωρα Μαραθωνα που εφτιαξε ο καιρος αν θελει κανεις κατι μπορεί να μου λέει!

----------


## thedudejohn56

Βρε έστειλες κάνα μήνυμα στον john70 που είναι στις εγκαταστάσεις της Πάρνηθας 2 για link?

----------


## Nikiforos

Ο 7bpm ασχολειτε με αυτα τα θεματα! αφου ειπαμε οτι ειχαμε πριν και το εκοψαν! τι να πω εγω ?

----------


## thedudejohn56

Και στο δεύτερο σημείο της Πάρνηθας είναι υπεύθυνος ο 7bpm?

----------


## Nikiforos

Για τον Αηστρατη εννοουσα δεν ξερω για τους κομβους της Παρνηθας.

----------


## thedudejohn56

Ο δεύτερος στην Πάρνηθα είναι ο "Κόμβος john70-6-prn2 (#6041)"
Του έχετε στείλει κάνα μύνημα?

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν ξερω δεν ειμαι εγω υπευθυνος για τον Αηστρατη. Προφανως αφου δεν πηγαν καλα τα πραγματα με τον 6040 θα εχουν μιλησει για αυτον, δεν ξερω. Αμα μπει ο 7bpm ας μας πει. Για την Κυριακη ισχυει κανονικα και θα πάμε νωρίς όσο γίνεται να μην μας φάει η ζέστα γιατί προβλέπεται αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας για το weekend!

----------


## thedudejohn56

Νικηφόρε, το Radio σας με Πάρνηθα το έχετε ανοικτό να σας ψάξω το απόγευμα που θ'ανέβω πάνω?

----------


## geioa

οχι.....

----------


## thedudejohn56

Δε μπορείτε να το ανοίξετε σε AP κάτι για να κάνω scan?

----------


## geioa

οχι, δεν εχουμε εξοπλισμο για την ωρα

----------


## akakios

τι ακριβως λείπει??  ::  μπορει να βρεθει κατι.(δωρεαν φυσικα  ::  )

----------


## thedudejohn56

Βρείτε εξοπλισμό για κάτω και σας κάνω δώρο ένα bullet Metal_5SHPn με την τροφοδοσία του, μία Grid 29dBi (τώρα για το καλοκαίρι - το χειμώνα αν δεν αντέξει βάλτε κάνα πιάτο), κάνα DP Link 5-άπορτο swicher και πάω πάνω και σας τα στήνω κιόλας - ΑΝ φυσικά θέλουν και τα παιδιά της Πάρνηθας να σας ενώσουν.  ::  - ε ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ σκ@τ@ θέλετε??  :: 

* Υ.Γ. 1 Για να ισχύουν τα παραπάνω, προϋπόθεση είναι να στηθεί στο ΚΑΤΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ της Πάρνηθας, δηλαδή στον "Κόμβος john70-6-prn2 (#6041)" για να μη γεμίσετε την "πάνω Πάρνηθα"....  :: 
* Υ.Γ. 2 ΚΑΙ θα με κεράσετε και έναν καφέ όποτε κατέβω στη Νέα Μάκρη.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :: 

Γιατί βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω όλο αυτό το thread με τα προβλήματα....  ::

----------


## geioa

> Γιατί βαρέθηκα να διαβάζω όλο αυτό το thread με τα προβλήματα....


αυτο το thread με τα προβληματα που βαρεθηκες να διαβαζεις, επανήλθε μετα απο πολυ καιρο λογο ζημιας που προκαλεσε ο αερας σε εξοπλισμο του κομβου. Αυτο ειναι και το πιο άμεσο προβλημα του κομβου που επιζητα λυση. Μιας και εχουμε ηδη προγραματισμενη επισκεψη για την επισκευη του εξοπλισμου εμεις, μπορεις να κανεις κατι εσυ για τον αερα ??  :: 

ολα οσα ειπες και πρότεινες παραπανω νομιζω θα διαβαστουν απο τους αμεσα ενδιαφερομενους ελπίζοντας για την καλυτερη δυνατή λυση.

----------


## Nikiforos

όπως ειπε και ο geioa απο πανω αυτο ηταν το βασικο προβλημα. Αλλιως ο εξοπλισμος ειναι μια χαρα! για την Παρνηθα που λες συνεχεια ασχολουνται αλλα ατομα που εχουν προσβαση στους κομβους της Παρνηθας, δεν ειναι δικια μας δουλεια με λιγα λογια. Αν χρειαστουν κατι μας ενημερωνουν και αν μπορουμε παμε και βοηθαμε. Εμεις απο την πλευρα μας στον Αηστρατη ειμαστε ενταξει. Οσο για AP δεν παιζει σωστα γιατι το βουνο ειναι πολυ ψηλα και η omni δεν μπορει να καλυψει κοντινες αποστασεις καθως εκπεμπει σε λιγες μοιρες καθ'υψος. Υπαρχουν κομβοι με AP+omni που καλυπτουν τις περιοχες που πρεπει, σε βουνο δεν χρειαζεται κατι τετοιο, ουτε εχω ξανακουσει ποτε καποιο βουνο να εχει AP για πελατες! Ειπαμε οι εργασιες αντικαταστασης του δικου μου link θα γινουν οπως προγραμματιστηκαν. Δεν χρειαζονται νομιζω περιττες συζητησεις επι του θεματος.

----------


## thedudejohn56

OK.  ::

----------


## geioa

Σημερα το πρωι geioa, nikiforos και tsatasos πραγματοποιήσαμε επίσκεψη στον Αη Στρατη για την επισκευή το χαλασμενου πιατου του nikiforou.
Πραγματοποιησαμε τις παρακατω εργασιες,
- κατεβασμα της βασης του nikiforou 2μ πιο κατω. Ετσι εχει πολυ λιγοτερες αντιστάσεις απο τον αερα και με την τοποθετηση της βασης με το ενα μπρατσο να κοιτα την θαλασσα εχουμε ηδη ετοιμο μερος για πιθανο λινκ προς την πισω μερια. Οποτε εαν και εφ 'όσων μπορει να γινει κατι με παρνηθα απο την μερια του Αη Στρατη η θεση ειναι ετοιμη. Επισης με το κατεβασμα της βασης 2μ παρακατω μπορουμε πλέον ολες της εργασιες και στα 3 λινκ τις κανουμε απο την οροφη του ISOBOX και δεν χρειάζεται να ανεβαίνουμε στον ιστο.
- αντικατασταση το πιατου με μεταλλικο αυτη την φορα και εκ νεου στοχευση.
- τοποθετηση ενισχύσεων στα πιατα μεταξυ πιατου και βιδας των αλλων 2 λινκ, geioa-7bpm, μιας και σε αυτα μπορεις ο αερας να ηταν πολυ πιο φιλικος αλλα άφησε τα σημαδάκια του. Ελπιζω τωρα να μην χρειαστει κατι αλλο και να σωσαμε την παρτιδα.
για την επομενη φορα μενει μια 2η και τελικη στοχευση και ειναι οκ.
Αυτα, νομιζω πως δεν ξεχασα κατι. Η βοηθεια του tsatasou ηταν πολύτιμη

αργοτερα, μολις βγουν και οι φωτο απο τα εμφανιστήρια θα εχουμε και υλικό.

----------


## tsatasos

Ωραία η βόλτα σήμερα στον Αη Στρατή.
Το σημείο είναι πολύ καλό κ μπορούν να βγουν αρκετά λινκς προς τις γύρω περιοχές εφόσον υπάρχουν ενδιαφερόμενοι.

Επιπλέον:

- Τεντώσαμε τα 4 συρματόσχινα γιατί είχαν χαλαρώσει αρκετά.
- Βάλαμε λαστιχοταινία & ταινία στις ενώσεις στο dual feeder κ στο κουτί του πιάτου του Νικηφόρου (πριν είχε σκέτη ταινία).

Μερικές φώτος από μένα:

1.JPG8.JPG7.JPG4.JPG3.JPG2.JPG6.JPG5.JPG

Στις 2 τελευταίες φαίνεται ότι έχουν ραγίσει κ τα πιάτα του geioa & 7bpm.
Βάλαμε μεγάλες ροδέλες στα σημεία που υποφέρουν περισσότερο κ όσο αντέξουν...

Η οπτική:

9c.JPG9b.JPG9.jpg


Περισσότερες από τον Νικηφόρο.

----------


## geioa

DSC07689.JPGDSC07690.JPGDSC07691.JPGDSC07693.JPGDSC07694.JPGDSC07695.JPGDSC07696.JPGDSC07697.JPGDSC07698.JPG

καλλιτέχνης ο Νικηφόρος, μαλλον εχει κανει τουριστας....(ξερει αυτος.... :: )

----------


## nikolas_350

Μπράβο παιδιά !!!
Τώρα το βιδαριστό, κόντρα παξιμάδι και ροδελάτο με παραπέμπει αλλού, αλλά και σε πιάτο μια χαρά του πάει.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Και μερικές δικές μου! η μια ειναι απο το σπιτι κατω το πιατο που αντιστοιχει στον Αηστρατη δλδ. Οι αλλες φωτος ειναι απο την θεα σε κατοικημενες περιοχες (μακρινες και τα γυρω βουνα) που εχει ο Αηστρατης. Περιοχες Σουλι, Νεα Μακρη, χωριο Μαραθωνα και Σχοινιας εχουν μπει σε αλλες φωτογραφιες οπως και μερικες στα παραπανω ποστς πριν λιγο. Εγω δειχνω μονο τις πολυ μακρινες γιατι ειναι με τηλεφακο. Επειδη ειχε πολυ πραμα σαν ομιχλη τις εχω επεξεργαστει λιγο. Πιστευω πως μερικα μερη που βλεπει εκτος των γνωστων ειναι μερος του Βαρναβα, καθως και η Οινόη Μαραθώνα.

Υ.Γ Τάσο οι φωτος σου είναι καταπληκτικές btw! Thanks! εγώ με την τηλεφακο δεν μπορουσα να βγαλω ποιο ευρυγωνιες.

----------


## Nikiforos

και εδω ενα μερος παραλιας Νεας Μακρης κοντα στον Μόλο και ενα μερος του Σχοινια. Υποψην τα σημεια κοντα στις παραλιες αυτες δεν τα βλεπει κανένας αλλος κομβος επειδη ειναι πολυ χαμηλα και εχει δεντρα μετα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά δεν είναι και ότι πιο Pro έχω δει. Δεν προβλέπεται να αντέχουν. Ειδικά τα πιάτα που έχουν ραγίσει. Κατά τον 15 Αύγουστο τα βλέπω να αποδημούν. Ίσως και νωρίτερα ανάλογα με τον καιρό.

Ίσως να εντάξουμε τον κόμβο στο confine μπας και του αγοράσουμε κανένα πιάτο της προκοπής και τον συγυρίσουμε λίγο. Οι ενδοιασμοί είναι δυο. Έχουν ανοίξει το ISOBOX ουκ ολίγες φορές και τελικά κάπως θα πρέπει να συνδεθεί πίσω στο bb του confine. 

Το θέμα φύλαξης είναι το κυριότερο και θα χρειαστούμε κάποιο σύστημα ασφαλείας .... και μερικά ηλεκτροφόρα καλώδια.  ::

----------


## geioa

Εαν έμπαινε ο κομβος αυτος στο confine θα ηταν εξαιρετικό 100%. Θα έλυνε πολλα απο τα προβληματα που εχει αυτη την στιγμη περαν της οποιας θετικης συμμετοχης στο προγραμμα. Τωρα σε σχεση με την φύλαξη ειναι πραγματικα ενα μεγαλο θεμα. Σιγουρα θα πρεπει να αντικαταστησουμε την κλειδαρια που εχει χαλασει και να μπει και ενα συστημα ασφαλειας. κατι που κουβεντιασμε με τον Νικηφορο εχτες. Απο εκει και περα, περα απο τις πολλες φορες που εχουν μπει δεν μας εχουν πειραξει ΠΟΤΕ τιποτα. Φαινεται οτι αυτα που εχουμε εμεις εκει δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν για καποιο λογο. Για αυτο εδω και περιπου 1 χρονο αφηνουμε τα στόρια ανοιχτα στο παραθυρο για να φαίνεται απο τους επίδοξους επισκεπτες το τι υπαρχει μεσα ούτως ωστε να μην μπουν στην διαδικασια της δολιοφθοράς.

Τωρα σχετικα με την ενίσχυση που βαλαμε στα πιατα προσωπικα εχω την αίσθηση οτι δεν θα παθουν κατι μιας και οι ροδελες που μπηκαν απο το εμπρος μερος φαινεται εξαιρετικά δυσκολο να αφησουν το πιατο να τρυπήσει. Βεβαια τα μελτεμια του Αυγουστου μπορει να εχουν αλλη αποψη, για αυτο καλυτερα να περιμενουμε ελπίζοντας οτι εγινε καλη δουλεια.

----------


## thedudejohn56

Βάλτε κάνα προβολέα με ανιχνευτή κίνησης ψηλά στον ιστό, για ν'ανάβει μόνο όταν κάποιος πλησιάσει κοντά (αυτό είναι για εκφοβισμό) και καμιά IP κάμερα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Πάντως τα διπολα του σταθμου που υπηρχαν εκει απεξω εκαναν φτερα! καποιος τα μαζεψε...εδω ειχαν μετακινησει ολο το isobox! ειδαμε και παθαμε τις προαλες με τον geioa να το φτιαξουμε! το ειχαν μετακινησει ολο αρκετους ποντους δεξια!!! εννοειτε πριν αρχισουμε να ριχνουμε χρηματα για εξοπλισμους πρεπει να γινουν και καποια συστηματα ασφαλειας και φυσικα δεν μιλαμε μονο για κλειδαρια γιατι απλα θα την ξανασπασουν! να πω οτι τα καταγραφικα τα κανονικα επειδη εχω κατω στο σπιτι, εχουν εξοδο σειρηνας και δουλευουν με τις καμερες! δλδ αμα δουν κινηση σε σημεια που εχουμε υποδειξει εμεις τοτε βαραει σειρηνα! οποτε δεν ειναι αναγκη να μπει συναγερμος! το καλυτερο ειναι καταγραφικο για 4 καμερες που ειναι και πολυ φτηνα. Ip camera δεν συστηνω για τον πολυ απλο λογο οτι 1ον θελουμε τουλαχιστον 2 καμερες για να βλεπουμε τις 2 εισοδους, δλδ απο μπροστα που ερχεται αμαξι και απο πισω που ειναι η πορτα στο isobox. Και αυτες με τις υπερθρες επειδη εχω δοκιμασει οι φτηνες ειναι για τα μπαζα-κλαματα και οι καλες κανουν παρα παρα πολυ ακριβα! οποτε η λυση του καταγραφικου+cctv Cams ειναι μονοδρομος για μενα. Βαζουμε και video ballun και μεσω UTP περναμε ρευμα και εικονα! ευκολα! ετσι τα εχω κανει και εγω στο σπιτι. Και στις καμερες αμα παιξουμε με φακους σε mm μπορουμε να τις κανουμε ποιο ευρυγωνιες! 
Για τα πιατα τωρα τουλαχιστον το μεταλλικο το δικο μου που βαλαμε τωρα ειναι παρα πολυ ενισχυμενο δε νομιζω οτι θα το ξαναχαλασει ο αερας! και με το χερι δεν το λυγας ενω του αλουμινιου παει ευκολα! τα αλλα οκ αλλα και να χαλασουν το δικο μου το πηρα 18,50 ευρω δε νομιζω πως ειναι πολλα! απλα θα ξανατρεχουμε...οποτε ειπαμε χωρις συστημα ασφαλειας δεν ειναι να ριχνεις λεφτα εκει! φαντασου μια μερα να πας και να εχεις τπτ rocket πως τα λενε και να τα εχουν παρει!!! επισης εχει ενα pc πανω επειδη το εχω δουλεψει το προγραμμα (σε linux) υπάρχει το zoneminder που κανει παπαδες! μια καρτουλα DVR CCTV και καθαρισαμε αντι για καταγραφικο! http://www.ebay.ie/itm/H-264-CCTV-4C...item4d083e2dfe και το προγραμμα http://www.zoneminder.com/screenshots παντως το καταγραφικο το θεωρω ποιο αξιοπιστο και εχει και εξοδο σειρηνας!

Y.Γ ασχετο αλλα το λεω για να δειτε τι γινεται αν εχεις κατι για εκφοβισμο. Στο σπιτι κατω ανοιξαν το διπλα και ηρθε μετα σε μας απο το συρματοπλεγμα (το εκοψαν) ο τυπος ηταν σαν Κουρδος και κρατουσε ενα λοσταρι! 10 λεπτα γυρισε το σπιτι απεξω (και εχουμε και σκυλο δεμενο) και δεν εκανε τπτ γιατι οπως ειδαμε φοβηθηκε τις καμερες!!!! το DVD που εφτιαξα παραδοθηκε στην αστυνομια προς αναγνωριση του αλλα δεν τον βρηκαν....

----------


## thedudejohn56

> 30 το ένα rocket + 30 το άλλο - FSL 133,92 - *απώλειες καλωδίων/συνδετήρων/κτλ αμελητέες άντε βάλε 2 dB* = -75,92 θα είναι το σήμα σου απέναντι χωρίς να "τσιμπήσεις" την ισχύ. Με 10dB θα πας στα -65 αλλά μάλλον το Rocket του μέτρου είναι η ποιο ενδεδειγμένη λύση για 22Km. Επίσης ξέχνα το RB711 πάρε ένα Rocket Μ5 να τελειώνουμε.


Τώρα το πρόσεξα καλά αυτό  :: 

2.5 - 2.8dB απώλειες έχουν ΜΟΝΟ τα pigtails που χρησιμοποιείτε + απώλειες "ενώσεων" connectors + απώλεις από SWR + κάτι ψιλά ακόμα.....  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Βάλε τώρα και καμιά 0.2dB απ'τον κάθε N-Type connector (για να μη σου πω 0.3dB λόγω Κινεζιάς  ::  ) από το κουτάκι μέχρι το κάτοπτρο.
Mε ΜΟΝΟ 2m καλωδίου LMR400 (0.72dB THEORITICAL).
Τι έχουμε τελικά?
Περίπου *-4dB έως -5dB*  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

ναι συζητούσα το case όπου έχεις Ubiquiti Rocket Dish με Rocket Μ5 ή κάτι πίσω από το πιάτο. Μόνο pigtail έχει το setup οπότε και το 2dB. chekit out.

Σε άλλο setup οι υπολογισμοί δίνουν περισσότερο Loss αλλά 5db????? Πολλά λες? Για να βγάλεις 3 με LMR θες 10 μέτρα.

LMR 400 at 5800MHz Attenuation dB/100m = 35.5

Και το loss για τα pigtail εξαρτάται κατά πολύ από το καλώδιο τους. Αν είναι πάνω από 2 db καλύτερα να τα πετάξεις.

----------


## NetTraptor

Άμα είναι να μας κοστίσει περισσότερο από τον κόμβο, για εκφοβισμό βάζουμε και μια πλαστική κάμερα από το jumbo. 
Τα ηλεκτροφόρα με εμπνέουν περισσότερο  ::  Φυσικά σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πλήρωνα όσο και όσο για μια κάμερα. Έτσι για να έχουμε υλικό για το youtube.

----------


## thedudejohn56

> ναι συζητούσα το case όπου έχεις Ubiquiti Rocket Dish με Rocket Μ5 ή κάτι πίσω από το πιάτο. Μόνο pigtail έχει το setup οπότε και το 2dB. chekit out.
> 
> Σε άλλο setup οι υπολογισμοί δίνουν περισσότερο Loss αλλά 5db????? Πολλά λες? Για να βγάλεις 3 με LMR θες 10 μέτρα.
> 
> LMR 400 at 5800MHz Attenuation dB/100m = 35.5
> 
> Και το loss για τα pigtail εξαρτάται κατά πολύ από το καλώδιο τους. Αν είναι πάνω από 2 db καλύτερα να τα πετάξεις.


Στο LMR400 σου έβαλα -0,72dB για ~2m.

Γιατί νομίζεις ότι με τα pigtales του Κινέζου - errrmmmm - του εμπορίου ήθελα να πώ, και ~25cm θα έχεις λιγότερα από 2dB έκαστο? Νάτα τα 4dB στο link για πλάκα.

ΜΟΝΟ με αλλαγή pigtales και στα δύο σημεία, βλέπεις διαφορά σ'ένα link από 2dB - 4dB  :: 


.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι επί της ουσίας δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Όλα αυτά δεν προσθέτουν και πολύ στο thread. Εκτός αν πάμε να κάνουμε καμιά δουλειά.

----------


## Nikiforos

ενα καταγραφικο μηχανημα με 2 καμερες και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται να πω το ΠΟΛΥ να θελει 150 ευρω. Αν το ποσο μοιραστει με οσα ατομα ανακατευομαστε εκει πανω (εχουμε links ας πουμε) τοτε ειναι πολυ μικρο ποσο. Αλλο πραγμα αν το πληρωσει ενας μονος του. Και εχουμε το κεφαλακι μας πολυ ποιο ησυχο. Στο σπιτι ειπα εχω βαλει καταγραφικο μηχανημα και εχω 4καμερες αλλα με ενα κεραυνο την ακουσε 1 καναλι και εχω τωρα και μια ip camera. Επισης οι καμερες βλεπουν πολυ καλα στα σκοταδια! δεν τους ξεφευγει τπτ. Ομως πρεπει να γινει και κανα συστημα προστασιας για κεραυνους γιατι κατω επεσε σε ενα βουνο κεραυνος και εγινε ζημια! απωλειες 1 καναλι στο καταγραφικο DEAD, ενας μετασχηματιστης σε μια CCTV cam, 1 CCD σε μια καμερα και 2 πλακετες IR! επισης εχουν ανταλλακτικα και τα αλλαζεις χωρις να αλλαξεις ολη την καμερα! εγω ειχα παρει την μια 36 ευρω απο ebay - Aγγλια με SONY CCD και δειχνουν ΤΕΛΕΙΑ και αρκετα μακρια το βραδυ! εχει και ποιο φτηνες αλλα ειναι μαπα (σε ποιοτητα εικονας). Τωρα αμα δεν συμφωνουν οι αλλοι οκ παω πασο αλλα το ρισκαρουμε με κλεφτες.....αυτη εδω πχ ειναι πολυ ποιο φτηνη αλλα δεν εχει sony ccd....http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Bullet-Waterp...item484f2c232f εγω στο σπιτι ηθελα τα πρασινα να ειναι πρασινα....οχι νανε σαν χιονισμενα πχ!!! ναι μου εχει τυχει και αυτο με καμερα!!! το πρασινο=λευκο!!!! θελουμε και 2 ζευγαρια τετοια http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Pair-of-Video...item4d088c5d7b και περναει ρευμα και εικονα μεσα απο utp!

----------


## thedudejohn56

Ναι.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! ο κόμβος είναι κάτω 2-3 μέρες για ανεξήγητο λόγο δεν φτάνουμε σε κανένα από τα RB's και όλα τα bb links είναι κάτω. Την Κυριακή το πρωί γιατί αύριο δουλεύω, αφού πάει βόλτα ο σκύλος θα πάω να δω τι γίνεται, αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να έρθει για την παρέα ας γράψει εδώ ή να μου πει με PM. Υπόψην ότι η πρόσβαση αν και έγινε καλύτερη γιατί άνοιξαν τον δρόμο μηχανήματα είναι χωματόδρομος σχετικά κακοτράχηλος, εγώ ας πούμε τώρα με νέα λάστιχα και ανταλλακτικά ανάρτησης και διεύθυνσης ούτε για αστείο πάω πάνω με το αμάξι, οπότε μένει στην άσφαλτο και μετά 2χλμ ποδαράτο + 2χλμ για πισω στο αμαξι, απλά το αναφερω αν ενδιαφερεται κανεις να έρθει μαζί να ειναι ετοιμος με τα παγουρια κτλ μην εχουμε λιποθυμικά επεισόδια... :: p αλλιώς θα πάω μόνος μου μια βόλτα.

----------


## ipduh

> οπότε μένει στην άσφαλτο και μετά 2χλμ ποδαράτο + 2χλμ για πισω στο αμαξι, απλά το αναφερω αν ενδιαφερεται κανεις να έρθει μαζί να ειναι ετοιμος με τα παγουρια κτλ μην εχουμε λιποθυμικά επεισόδια...p



xexe

----------


## NetTraptor

Πως είπαμε? Νικηφόρος ή Commando?

----------


## senius

Και εραναν τον τάφο, αι μοιροφοραι μοιραι....
απλά  :Confused:

----------


## Nikiforos

απο ολα! και δεσιμο στον ιστο μην μας παρει ο αερας και βρεθουμε σε κανα Σχοινια!  ::  επισης επειδη εχω κανει την διαδρομη με ενα φιλο με μηχανη enduro δεν το ξανακανω εβδομαδες ποναγε ο γκολος μ απο την σελα! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :: p προτιμω ποδαρατο, τελικα δεν βλεπω να ενδιαφερεται κανεις μολις ακουσουν ποδαρατο ακομα τρεχουν...και καλα να πας ετσι αν εχεις και εξοπλισμο επομου τα πιατα και τα εργαλεια  ::  καλα δεν πειραζει ρε παιδια, ενας ενας με την σειρα θα κοψω και εισητηρια για την θεα  ::  παιζουν και ξαπλωστρες με θεα στον Ευβοικο  ::  νταξει πλακα κανω ετσι μην το παρετε στραβα! χωρις πλακα εγω θα παω οπως και να χει αν θελει κανεις μου λεει! ενταξει βρηκα παρεα και κανονιστηκε!

----------

